# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Waterloo Road

## Bryan

Thought id draw everyones attention to this new BBC drama thats starts tonight at 8pm! Its has a stella cast including Jason Merells (Gavin Cutting It) Angela Griffin (Darcy Cutting It/Fiona Corrie) Denise Welche (Jackie Down To Earth/Natalie Corrie) and Jill Halfpenny (Kate Eastenders).

Its made by Shed Productions, the makers of Footballers Wives & Bad Girls, i cannot wait to see this!!! 

http://www.waterlooroad.co.uk/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/waterlooroad/

----------


## di marco

i was going to start a thread on this! it looks really good, im going to watch it  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm watching it now. That blonde woman reminds me of Nicola out of Emmerdale!

----------


## xCharliex

Great show! Im lreally liking it! even though it is its first ep! Apparently its meant to be even better than Bad Girls and Footie Wives! Bad Girls, hmmm no nothing can beat that show lol. But Jill Halfpenny is in it, which is always a good thing! shes a great actress

----------


## Bryan

Fantastic show! You've already got a good sense of characters and its dealing with some really gritty issues, it reminds me of "Ahead Of The Class" with Julie Andrews last year... 

and the whole love triangle between lorna, charlie and kate mitchell looks really good!

----------


## Layne

Ohhh i love this show already!!!! Tis fab!

----------


## Jojo

This was briliant - really enjoyed it.  Jumped when the lorry crashed into the limo though!! Roll on next week!!

----------


## Bryan

> This was briliant - really enjoyed it.  Jumped when the lorry crashed into the limo though!! Roll on next week!!


i screamed when i saw that happen! full on colission!   :EEK!:

----------


## Jojo

> i screamed when i saw that happen! full on colission!


Wonder if jill halfpennys characters daughters survives though, cos she was in there wasn't she??!!

----------


## hazey

I  wasn't going to watch it, but boy am I glad I did. Even though this is the first episode, I think this is going to be a really good series.

----------


## JustJodi

> This was briliant - really enjoyed it. Jumped when the lorry crashed into the limo though!! Roll on next week!!


*I was like  HEY NO NOT NOW,, whoa,, I am glad seeing Jill back on the screen and Jason ,, top drawer cast !!! On to next week,, whahoooo*

----------


## Flozza

everyone is in it !!!!!! i thought it looked really good, i thought Jill Halfpenny would remind me of kate mitchell  too much , but she didn't at all. It was great x x x

----------


## Footie_Chick

This is really good! It has an excellent cast, all people we have heard off before can't wait for the series to continue.

----------


## Annie

wondered if anyone else noticed similarity between Dante and Jason Grimshaw, can anyone confirm if they are brothers please

----------


## zippo

yes, i can confirm they are bothers, jason grimshaw is ryan thomas and he is the older brother of adam thomas who plays donte-(source imdb.com)

----------


## di marco

> yes, i can confirm they are bothers, jason grimshaw is ryan thomas and he is the older brother of adam thomas who plays donte-(source imdb.com)


really? i didnt think they really looked that much alike. anyway, i thought the epi was really good, i was kept interested all the way through, normally when i watch a programme thats on for an hour, i end up looking at the clock halfway through but i didnt look at the clock once while watching it, thoroughly enjoyed it, cant wait til thursday now!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Excellent show, really enjoyed the first part, looks set to be another great drama series from the BBC.
Great cast too, and the pre-view for next week looks just as good.

----------


## squillyfer

I really enjoyed it cant wait for the next part it seems to appeale to lots of different people on many levels

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

it was a great programme!!!cant wait for thursday! and the izzie-tom-lorna love triangle looks set to be really good.

----------


## Pixie

I thought it was excellent. And it's great to see Jill Halfpenny back on our sceens

----------


## zippo

> Wonder if jill halfpennys characters daughters survives though, cos she was in there wasn't she??!!


..in the coming up next week bit i think i remember her sister crying. so she maybe dead.!#  :Ponder:

----------


## Pixie

i saw a clip on loose women this morning which revealed whether or not she survived but jsut realised i'm in the general section in here so better not say!

----------


## di marco

> ..in the coming up next week bit i think i remember her sister crying. so she maybe dead.!#


i think i read in the tv mag about whether she died or not, but as pixie says we are in general so i wont say

----------


## Jojo

> i think i read in the tv mag about whether she died or not, but as pixie says we are in general so i wont say


 :Big Grin:  I think I read the same mag Di M - my lips are sealed also  :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

Waterloo road is a brilliant show this is the BBC at it's best can't wait to see the next episode on sunday night

----------


## di marco

> Waterloo road is a brilliant show this is the BBC at it's best can't wait to see the next episode on sunday night


i thought it was on thursdays or has it been changed?

----------


## Bryan

> i thought it was on thursdays or has it been changed?


its still on thursdays di marco dont worry!

----------


## di marco

> its still on thursdays di marco dont worry!


thanks bryan, i had to look in the tv mag just to check lol i thought i might have missed an epi on sunday!  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kasabian - club foot!!!   :Cheer:   :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

(double post!)   :EEK!:  ............

----------


## dddMac1

it's only been shown in Scotland on Sunday but the rest of the uk will see it next week

----------


## shannisrules

ooo i missed it last week and i saw a little bit of it last night although i only saw about 10 minutes im hooked already i know the basic storyline now and when i was watching it i saw the simularity of looks between dante and jason grimshaw -didnt know they were brothers though! i was thinking they were and they are!

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Watched it for the first time last night, I absolutely loved it  :Big Grin:  Brilliant cast, definitely watching it again.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

watched it for the second time last night and again it was fab!!!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

Who do you think Tom should be with?

Izzie
Lorna

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lorna, he is ugly, and so i Lorna, Izzy could do so much better.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

but izzie and him have sso much more chemistry and he doesnt love lorna like he loves izzie.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They don't look right together, yes she loves him and he thinks he loves her, but for me it still has to be Lorna

----------


## Chloe-Elise

I think he should be with Izzie, I really don't like Lorna.

----------


## JustJodi

*Izzie, cos she shows more spunk and Lorna kept a BIG secret from Tom before they got married ( being preggers)..I think Lorna is just a bit BLIND right now and can not see that Izzie is the one Tom cares for...(like when he beat the beejeezus outta her ex hubby in the parking lot )*

----------


## Bryan

> Lorna, he is ugly, and so i Lorna, Izzy could do so much better.


thats a bit harsh Dawn!!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

i think he should be with Izzie as i prefetr her character

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Harsh but true Bryan, she could do so much better than him.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i just read in the paper that head teachers are complaining about it saying its unrealistic and portrays all schools in a negative light!i think thats ridiculous i mean its just a tv programme for goodness sake!anyone else think they pretty much need to get a life?

----------


## di marco

> i just read in the paper that head teachers are complaining about it saying its unrealistic and portrays all schools in a negative light!i think thats ridiculous i mean its just a tv programme for goodness sake!anyone else think they pretty much need to get a life?


omg how stupid is that! it isnt showing that all schools are like that, and i dont think its unrealistic as some schools are as bad as that. i bet the heads that are complaining are the ones who have awful schools!
anyway, going back to the programme, i thought the second epi was great, they have a good bunch of really great actors and actresses, im hooked, i cant wait til next week

----------


## kirsty_g

i think waterloo road is fantastic.

----------


## kirsty_g

i think he should be with izzie

----------


## dddMac1

i think tom should be with Izzie

----------


## dddMac1

Waterloo Road is on of the best drama's on tv at the moment

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Wow!! I never watched this before but it was well good!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Anyone, someone, please what happened in today episode, i forgot to record it

----------


## kirsty_g

lorna had an abortion but told tom she had a miscarriage
a girl gave birth in the school

----------


## Layne

Last nights was fab! I am completly hooked on this show fab stuff x-x-x

----------


## Emmak2005

Here's a bit about it if people are new to the show:

Waterloo Road Comprehensive is on the scrap heap. It can be found very near the bottom of every league table there is. Its despondent teachers have given up trying to make a difference as they struggle to cope with their own personal problems as well as their nightmare day jobs. When the current Headmaster has a nervous breakdown, Jack Rimmer *(Jason Merrells)* is reluctantly thrown into the hot seat.


He recruits optimistic, educational zealot Andrew Treneman *(Jamie Glover)* who wants to give up his comfortable private school job to bring the benefits of his elite educational experience to Waterloo Road. 

Together with feisty Guidance Head Kim Campbell *(Angela Griffin)* the three teachers - all committed in their very different ways - set to turn round Waterloo Road, painful step by painful step.


Meanwhile English teacher Tom Clarkson's *(Jason Done)* life is in a mess. He's about to be married to live-in girlfriend and fellow teacher Lorna Dickey *(Camilla Power)* and can't face telling her he is no longer in love. But much worse, he has fallen for Lorna's closest friend - drama teacher Izzie Redpath (Jill Halfpenny). 

Man-eating French teacher Steph Haydock *(Denise Welch)* is delighted Jack Rimmer has been promoted - she's always fancied him but now he's headmaster, his powerful, manly charms are impossible to resist.

*INTERESTING FACTS ON "WATERLOO ROAD"*

The key creator and writer behind Waterloo Road is Shed Production's own Creative Director, Ann McManus. Education is a subject close to Ann's heart. Before landing a job as a television writer, helping create Footballers' Wives and Bad Girls Ann taught English for five years in some of Glasgow's toughest comprehensive schools. 

The school used for the fictional Waterloo Road is situated in the heart of a housing estate in Rochdale. It used to be a middle school and was used as an infant school prior to the production team moving in. They had to empty out the tiny chairs and desks to transform it into Waterloo Road Comprehensive. 

*Creating the show . . .*

Paul Rowan, the show's designer, designed the Waterloo Road Crest and it was down to Producer Claire Phillips to choose a school motto. They came across ' Ex Nihilo Omnia' - meaning Everything From Nothing. It was thought this was quite appropriate both in terms of the story they were telling but also from a production point of view. 




Waterloo Road, BBC1, Thursdays @ 9pm - MIMO (Miss It Miss Out!)  :Cartman:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

the shows actually at 8pm - just in case you dont want to missit - youll be dispponte dif you do!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I've already added it to the soapboards calendar, if that helps!!

----------


## di marco

> Anyone, someone, please what happened in today episode, i forgot to record it


a new girl started at the school, she was pregnant and accused jack of being the father. she tried to blackmail jack by asking for 10 grand. it turned out the father of the baby was actually an expupil of the school who wanted revenge on jack for expelling him. the girl gave birth in toms classroom. chlo skipped school to go and see holly in hospital. they introduced houses into the school. lorna went for an abortion cos she thought tom didnt want the baby, izzy went with her and tried to talk her out of it, but lorna went through with it anyway. she went home and told tom she had had a miscarriage, tom however had decided that he did actually want the baby after seeing the girl give birth and assumed it was all his fault that lorna had miscarried. izzy told jimmy that she was going to make sure he wasnt allowed to see the kids again

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanks, bit late now tho, i've downloaded it now, so i've seen it!!

----------


## di marco

> Thanks, bit late now tho, i've downloaded it now, so i've seen it!!


oh sorry, i didnt see it til yesterday and then forgot to write it!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

That's ok. you weren't to know. Least anyone else now who missed it also knows what happened.

----------


## Lindy

Wow this is a brilliant show, totally gripping from start to finnish.

----------


## kirsty_g

where did you download it from

----------


## Jessie Wallace

erm, i can't post it on here, but if you e-mail me i'll let you know.

----------


## kirsty_g

> erm, i can't post it on here, but if you e-mail me i'll let you know.


but what is your email address

----------


## Jessie Wallace

You've just added me to your hotmail. Well i've just accepted something for someone with a name like yours!!

----------


## kirsty_g

i want on it and it said something like i couldnt have it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well, i've e-mail you for the address that the msn just gave me for you, so i hope you got it. Any way we'll get told off in a min, for talking about it in this thread!!

Did you see it this week?

----------


## xCharliex

'Waterloo Road' given second series' 

New education drama Waterloo Road has been recommissioned for a second series.

BBC drama controller Jane Tranter has ordered 12 more episodes of the Rochdale-based show, a 50% increase on the first series of eight - four of which are still to air. 

The drama has pulled in solid numbers for BBC One in its Thursday 8pm slot, with an average of 4.8 million viewers each week. 

A spokeswoman for production company Shed told DS: We're delighted with the success of the first series so far and we're thrilled to have a second series commissioned."

----------


## Layne

Oh yey another series, oh that is good i love waterloo road its brill  :Cheer:

----------


## kirsty_g

cant wait waterloo road is great

----------


## stacyefc

i love it.  i like donte and clo the best and izzy

----------


## alkalinetrio

didnt think i wud like this show but i gave it a chance and its great :Smile:

----------


## tasha_cfc

Waterloo Road is one of the best shows i,ve watched in a long time.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i totally agree tasha - im so glad its been given a second series!wouldn't mind there being a third and fourth either!!!lol

----------


## *vcl*

I have to agree with every one on this, I like it, PArts of it actually remind me of grange hill back in the day. 

And as for some schools complaining that it is helping to make them all  look bad and is not true to life. This is exactly what my school was like, covered in graffiti and kids smoking , fighting, skipping class and all that i was a bit like clo at school.  and my younger brothers sais its still like that 10 years on !so just shows there are schools out there like this.

----------


## Skits

i've never watched this but after reading through this i think i'll watch it tonight. will i be able to follow it by only starting tonight.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What's that song that was just played near the end?? I know it but I just can't think!!   :Mad:   :Sad:  

Oh also, I thought i'd give this show a go for the first time tonight as everyone gave it positive reviews. And I have to say... I loved it!  :Cheer: 

Shall definitely be tuning in next week!  :Cool:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Wow, a new series, that's excellent news, i miss all the good things when i go away!!

----------


## Skits

i recorded it last night and watched a few mins of it. what is the houses thing?

----------


## di marco

> what is the houses thing?


erm in the school they have set up a house system where all the pupils are in one of the 4 houses, you can get points for your house for doing good work and stuff. not really sure how else to explain it, we had a house system similar to it when i was in junior school

----------


## alkalinetrio

i really really hate that teacher who was being horrible to the boy and that other teach i dont know there names but people shud know who i mean if they say it!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i kniow who you mean - i hate him too. he was so harsh to that poor boy!!!

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Anyone know what happened last night? I missed it,damn church  :Angry:

----------


## Lindy

Jack,Andrew and Kim have organised an Open Day at Waterloo
Road as a last-ditch attempt to impress the LEA and keep the
school open, as the drama set in a failing Northern comprehensive
continues. Jackâs aware that there are any number of things that
could go wrong â and heâs right to be worried. His problems start
when Lewis tries to beat up Rory, an openly gay pupil. Rory is
incensed that this homophobic bullying is allowed to go on at
Waterloo Road and starts a petition to highlight the problem. On
a day when heâs being scrutinised by the LEA, this is all Jack needs.
Andrew is amazed when Steph brazenly swans into school â why
didnât Jack sack her? Andrew furiously quizzes Jack, who is forced
to reveal how Steph threatened him with sexual harassment. It
looks as though Steph will continue to bring the school down â
unless Andrew can think of a way to turn the situation around.
Chlo is terrified when Holly wakes from her coma. Panicking, Chlo
rushes to see her in hospital and asks her what she can remember.
Will Holly tell everyone about Chloâs part in the crash?
Meanwhile, thug Lewis corners Kim during detention. Heâs aggressive
and suggestive and Kim begins to panic â they are totally alone.
Izzie wants Tom to tell Lorna about their relationship. He agrees
and asks Lorna to have lunch, but Lorna thinks this could be the
start of them getting back together.
Later,Tom and Izzie find themselves alone together in the drama
room and they canât resist their mutual passion any longer. But
Lorna is just around the corner and about to get a terrible shock.

----------


## di marco

> Anyone know what happened last night? I missed it,damn church


erm the LEA inspector came and said that some of the schools in the area needed to close, jack sent steph, andrew and some of the kids on a trip to a museum so that they didnt ruin the inspection, while they were there, steph wandered off cos she didnt want to look round the museum, then janice stole one of the dinosaurs teeth, cos of this they decided to leave the museum early and then had to drive round the block in the coach so they didnt arrive back before the inspector left, jack told steph that he couldnt have her working at the school anymore but steph said if he didnt let her stay she would have him for sexual harrassment. chlo went to see donte to tell him that she was sorry that the police didnt believe her that she was driving the car, donte said he couldnt stay inside for years so chlo had to take the blame, he got cross and said he was going to say it was all her fault, chlo left in tears. tom went to view some flats, he didnt have time to cycle there so izzy took him in her car, after they had viewed the flat, they went back to toms house as lorna wasnt there and ended up sleeping together, izzy said they needed to tell lorna as she didnt want to go behind her back, when lorna got home izzy tried to tell her but tom kept interrupting. steph told kim that she thought andrew wasnt interested in women as she had tried to make passes at him all day, andrew suggested to kim that they spend the evening going over the open day preparations and he bought a bottle of wine

i think thats everything, hope it helps  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ermm Lindy what you've put are the spoilers for next week!sorry

----------


## Rach33

Can anyone tell me the song being played near the end over the Izzie and Tom scenes I think it was a Tracy Chapman song but I can't be sure if any does know I would be grateful as it has been bugging me all day thanks

----------


## kirsty_g

whats the address to get waterloo road autographs

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I would think you have to write to the actors directly at their agents, i'm not sure, i'll try and find out for you.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah thanks jessie cause i would like to no aswell

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I couldn't see anything on the two waterloo road website, so i've e-mailed then asking, i'll let you know if i get a reply,

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ok thank you dawn i really want donte picture lol

----------


## kirsty_g

thanks jesse iv been looking for ages

----------


## JustJodi

*I am really enjoying Waterloo Road, the acting is great, and so are the people portraying the characters,, I love seeing Jill Halfpenny again, shes such a great gal,*

*I hope Kim and Andrew get together.*

*I do not like Steph one solitary bit, shes a lousy teacher and shes been rubbing herself up against Jack and Andrew both,, Wonder if Jack will tell Andrew every thing ???*

*I do not care much for the students,, and I do not care much for the story line involving the accident,its been drawn out way too long.*

*Izzy is better off telling Tom to go jump in the THAMES. Hes a weenie !!!*

----------


## dddMac1

Waterloo road is good.just realised the Actor who plays Donte is the Brother of the Actor who plays Jason in Corrie

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, that was worked out ages ago!!
Adam Thomas - Donte
Ryan Thomas - Jason

----------


## xCharliex

Really? Well i never knew that, looking back they look alike lol

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i so agree jsutjodi i mean before i really wanted tom and izzie to get together as i genuinely thought he loved her but he obviously doesnt as he didnt tell lorna when she wanted him to i mean grow a backbone man!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Two pictures for the boy's in question.

 Adam Thomas

 Ryan Thomas

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i new about that i thought everyone did

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another top class episode tonight!  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What does she mean Holly knows the truth? I thought she said she was driving  :Searchme:  I only started watching it a few weeks ago lol..

Recorded the last 15 minutes, going off to watch it now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Loved tonights episode, is it the last one next week?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> What does she mean Holly knows the truth? I thought she said she was driving  I only started watching it a few weeks ago lol..
> 
> Recorded the last 15 minutes, going off to watch it now


The truth about what actually happened in the crash.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Loved tonights episode, is it the last one next week?


Yes it is the last one next week, but another series has been comissioned for next year.

----------


## x Amby x

great episode tonight! Loved the look on Lornas face when she saw Tom and Izzie together! Next weeks episode its going to be great! I loved the dancing at the end! Also i loved the bit wheere all the girls like Janeece and everyone were sticking up for that gay boy (sorry can't remember his name- minds gone blank, i know its something Byrant? lol)

----------


## shannisrules

okay so i only started watching this today *kicks herself* its really good and i wish i had watched it from the beginning ive see one other episode so i know the basic storyline but please can someone fill me in on like who was the driver in the car donte or chlo and what actually happened that night also whats happening with the trial are they lying for each other i dont understand-help!

----------


## JustJodi

> okay so i only started watching this today *kicks herself* its really good and i wish i had watched it from the beginning ive see one other episode so i know the basic storyline but please can someone fill me in on like who was the driver in the car donte or chlo and what actually happened that night also whats happening with the trial are they lying for each other i dont understand-help!


*Ok i will give you a nutshell version,, Donte, Cloe,Holly and Adam are out goofing off in Donte's dads Limo,, ok they had been drinking,, Adam was sticking out of the sun roof,, Cloe gets all hot n bothered and stradles Donte while he is driving and blocking his view, hence the accident,, Adam dies, holly in hospital,, cloe has a busted arm  Adam has a few bumps and bruises lands up in the slammer,, so there ya have it :-D*

----------


## shannisrules

oh ok thanx so donte was driving the car but chlo distracted him? also whats happeneing in court is donte going to lie is chlo going to lie? what do they want to happen

----------


## JustJodi

Yup Donte was driving and cloe straddled him and started snogging him while he was driving,,too late for Donte, he already signed a confession.. you and I will find out the verdict next week Thurs,,,

----------


## squillyfer

cant believe lorna caught them!!!! still at least its out in the open, and poor kim  :Sad:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

what a greta episode!! cant believe we are going to have to wait a whole year for another series!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What?!  :EEK!:  That was the last episode?!  :EEK!:  Nooooooo!!  :Crying:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

o no sorry - next week is the last episode!!! sorry for any confusion!lol

o and by the way the homosexual boys name was Rory Breers for those who were wondering!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Last week?!  :EEK!:  Oh my god!! Better not miss it then!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Brilliant episode last night. Great ending. Can't wait for the next series!  :Cheer:

----------


## Jojo

What an end to the series - did she go through with it??!!  Has Lorna jumped?!

How lucky was he!  Just a flick of the lighter and pufff - up in smoke - saved at the last min.

Can't wait for the next series (as long as they resolve that final cliffhanger mind)

----------


## hazey

I really enjoyed this,can't wait to see if Lorna did jump, I think she will, but will be ok. What am I going to watch week at 8pm !!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Rubbish cliff hanger, who actually cares if she jumped or not.
Great show tho, roll on next year, the best show in ages, that's actually got me away from this computer to watch the tv properly.

----------


## *vcl*

Im really sad i missed yesterdays episod, can someone please give me a run down on what happened ! What this with lorna and what happened to clo, Tom Izzie and the school,

----------


## JustJodi

*Vcl   here try this link:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/waterlooroad/*

*you missed a pretty good episode,, I still do not like Stephs character !!!*
*But I am glad she was there for Jack in the end however.. but the line is drawn right there.. The whole "sucide" thing was too drawn out.. almost like they were filling up for time * 
*But it was a great program, looking forward to the next series,, does any one know when the next series will start ????*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *But it was a great program, looking forward to the next series,, does any one know when the next series will start ????*


Sometime in 2007. Probably spring.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Sometime in 2007. Probably spring.


*now that will be one heck of a cliff hanger to wait allllll the way until  Spring of 2007   Wonder how many of us will remember what happened in the last episode   *

----------


## dddMac1

can't wait for Series 2 roll on 2007

----------


## kirsty_g

the next series is going to have twelve episodes

----------


## *vcl*

> *Vcl   here try this link:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/waterlooroad/*
> 
> *you missed a pretty good episode,, I still do not like Stephs character !!!*
> *But I am glad she was there for Jack in the end however.. but the line is drawn right there.. The whole "sucide" thing was too drawn out.. almost like they were filling up for time * 
> *But it was a great program, looking forward to the next series,, does any one know when the next series will start ????*


 Thanks, looks like a missed a cracker of an episode ! never mind will have to amke sur i watch the new series when it come out !

----------


## shannisrules

that was a good episode did she jump or didnt she jump? i reckon she was just about to and someone grabs her by the arm or she falls in but doesnt die. are clo and donte back together now?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> the next series is going to have twelve episodes


that will be good to have more episodes in it

----------


## Flozza

OMG what a cliffhanger :-( no more waterloo road !!

----------


## x Amby x

sounded like a good episode i missed it because i was over my mates house for a party but im lucky i recorded it! lol!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

what a fantastic last episode!!!!!i reckon lorna will survive - whether someone grabs her arm or she survives the fall!
does anyone know dates for the next series as i already cnat wiat for this greta drama to return!!!

----------


## x Amby x

i've just watched it as i recorded it and i thoguht it was a fantastic episode! The bit where Lewis threw petrol over Jack was acted so well! Good old Steph there to save the day! Im glad Chlo and Donte are back together, and im glad that Izzie and Tom are together too! The cliffhanger at the end was gripping too, i recon she jumped but someone grabs her hand just as shes about to. I can't wait until the next series, Waterloo Road is a great drama, but i wish it was on sooner rather than us having to wait until next year! lol Overall 10/10!

----------


## di marco

i loved the final epi it was fab!  :Big Grin:  the scene where lewis was throwing the petrol over jack was really well done, i actually felt scared for jack! i felt so sorry for kim and andrews quite sweet bless him! steph was still getting on my nerves though, and ive started to like janice a bit more, to start with she was really annoying but shes got better. cant wait til the next series  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

I love the way it ended will she or wont she?

----------


## dddMac1

we will have to wait to the new series to find out if she did jump

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i know!! :Sad:  does anyone have any idea when this is going to be?

----------


## shannisrules

we can only wait until next year to find out! they might give some spoilers out near the end of the year tthough

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

nnnnnooooooooooo!!!! :Sad:  thats too long to wait. it should be on at least twice a year

----------


## dddMac1

it would take a while to film the new series but we will probly get a preview in the new year

----------


## Abbie

> we will have to wait to the new series to find out if she did jump


oh i know  :Sad:  it was such a good cliff hanger though

----------


## willsmummy

Yes, I thought the last episode was great. I can't wait for the next series. I hope Lorna didn't jump. I quite like her.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

While the real teaching profession prepare to take their summer break, it's business as usual for those at Waterloo Road Comprehensive as term is just about to begin. 

The cast and crew of the BBC drama are readying themselves to commence filming of the second series from Monday, June 19. 

Programme makers Shed are not revealing anything about the next series but a source close to the show told DS: "Most of the current cast are returning but we're not confirming any names yet. Viewers will just have to wait and see what happens to Lorna when the first season cliff-hanger plays out."

The BBC commissioned another 12 episodes in April - a 50% increase on the first season - after its initial run succeeded in the ratings. 

Filming on the new series is expected to wrap at Christmas ahead of transmission early next year.

----------


## Katy

Oh goodie, so glad that there will be a second series it was a erally good drama.

----------


## Pixie

can't wait for the new series!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Excellent best news i've had in ages. Who cares what happened to Lorna, but really happy it's coming back and with an extra 6 episodes to this series.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> While the real teaching profession prepare to take their summer break, it's business as usual for those at Waterloo Road Comprehensive as term is just about to begin. 
> 
> The cast and crew of the BBC drama are readying themselves to commence filming of the second series from Monday, June 19. 
> 
> Programme makers Shed are not revealing anything about the next series but a source close to the show told DS: "Most of the current cast are returning but we're not confirming any names yet. Viewers will just have to wait and see what happens to Lorna when the first season cliff-hanger plays out."
> 
> The BBC commissioned another 12 episodes in April - a 50% increase on the first season - after its initial run succeeded in the ratings. 
> 
> Filming on the new series is expected to wrap at Christmas ahead of transmission early next year.


Filming of the new series started yesterday Denise Welsh was on TV sunday and she said on there

----------


## JustJodi

> Excellent best news i've had in ages. Who cares what happened to Lorna, but really happy it's coming back and with an extra 6 episodes to this series.


 

*I loved the series too,, and if Lorna does a header in the river or whatever it was,, big whoop dee doo,, I am just excited the series is returning,, yipppeeeeeeeee Wonder if Jill Halfpenny will be returning as well ????*

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

is there any reason why she wouldnt be?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

A new term begins at Waterloo Road Comprehensive School and things are looking positive. The school is launching its first sixth form and ex-pupil and private investor Roger Aspinall has promised money for the school in return for a seat on the governing body. But with Roger's investment comes a list of changes which won't sit well with everyone. Headmaster Jack Rimmer is going along with the idea and even deputy Andrew Treneman seems to agree â anything to improve the facilities and give these kids a better education. 

Meanwhile, Izzie and Tom are happily living together and thrilled to be expecting a new addition to their family. Even teenagers Chlo and Mika have adjusted to having teacher Tom about the house. But Izzie and Tom get a shock on their first day back at work when they run into Lorna, whom they thought was in Australia. Things aren't going to be easy. 

Andrew is thrilled to be back at work, if only to see Kim Campbell again. However, it's not long before the pair are at loggerheads. 

New student Brett, the son of millionaire Roger Aspinall, is breaking hearts on his first day at school. Mika takes an instant shine to him but she has a fight on her hands as her best mate, Leigh-Ann (Holly Matthews), is going to stop at nothing to bag Brett for herself. 

_Roger is played by Nick Sidi, Jack by Jason Merrells, Andrew by Jamie Glover, Izzie by Jill Halfpenny, Tom by Jason Done, Chlo by Katie Griffiths, Mika by Lauren Drummond, Lorna by Camilla Power, Kim by Angela Griffin, Brett by Tom Payne and Leigh-Ann by Holly Matthews. The cast also includes Christine Tremarco, Denise Welch and Philip Martin Brown._

----------

thestud2k7 (30-12-2006)

----------


## di marco

wow i love this programme, sounds good, cant wait for it to come back on, do you know what date it is?

----------


## Footie_Chick

At least we know now Lorna didn't die. Can't wait for this fab programme to come back on, brilliant cast and get to see Jill Halfpenny again.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> wow i love this programme, sounds good, cant wait for it to come back on, do you know what date it is?


As soon as i get dates and times i'll add them, but i don't know for now.

----------


## Katy

i loved this last series. It was such a cliffhanger glad its back. It was geat drama.

----------


## thestud2k7

it was great series i am glad its back and an longer series

----------


## Footie_Chick

It's back on Thursday 11th of January

----------


## hazey

at long last, it seems like for ever since the last seiries  lol

----------


## Kayleigh

Does anyone know when BBC will be showing the new series?? wb XxX

----------


## Jojo

Thursday 11th January is when the new series starts Kayleigh

----------


## Abbie

YaY a date, thanks I hate it when they just say coming soon, and they qite clearly know but just tell you.
I wonder if that woman, sorry cant remember her name,killed herself?

----------


## Jojo

If you take a look here at the spoilers  for the first episode of the new series, you shall see ...

----------


## JustJodi

*I am so glad they are starting up soon,,  *

----------


## Luna

:EEK!:  i cant believe lornas back!!!!

cant wait for the first episode

----------


## Footie_Chick

Episode 2 

Jack Rimmer is furious that Andrew Treneman has accepted the position of Headmaster at Waterloo Road, as the new term at the comprehensive school continues. He can't believe Andrew's stabbed him in the back, and it looks as though buttery Andrew has sided with rich investor Roger Aspinall. However, it's not all bad news as Jack is now free to pursue sexy new secretary Davina. 

The atmosphere is tense at Izzie and Tom's house. They all feel uncomfortable with Lorna living there and even Mika and Chlo want shot of her. 

The changes at the top have led to low morale amongst the teaching staff â but Jack remains determined to get his job as Head Teacher back. He's keenly supported by Steph, who'll do anything for him. 

Meanwhile, Mika is being victimised. Her supposed best friend, Leigh-Ann, has started a cyber bullying campaign against her and Mika is distraught to find compromising images of herself on a website. 

Over-zealous Andrew's zero-tolerance campaign is being felt in the local community. Kim Campbell is furious that they are excluding the trouble makers and thereby unleashing them on the community. The backlash is hitting them hard and Kim wants Andrew to sort his mess out. 

As part of Roger's new regime, Grumpy Grantly has been ousted from the school and Tom's annoyed â that means more work for him. His ex-wife, Lorna, is now flirting with Andrew and, when he makes her Head of English, it's a kick in the teeth for Tom having Lorna as his new boss. 

Meanwhile, at a cosy dinner with Davina, Jack manages to get a few secrets on Roger Aspinall...

----------

Skits (09-01-2007)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Jack Rimmer is furious that Andrew Treneman has accepted the position of Headmaster at Waterloo Road, as the new term at the comprehensive school continues. He can't believe Andrew's stabbed him in the back, and it looks as though buttery Andrew has sided with rich investor Roger Aspinall. However, it's not all bad news as Jack is now free to pursue sexy new secretary Davina. 

The atmosphere is tense at Izzie and Tom's house. They all feel uncomfortable with Lorna living there and even Mika and Chlo want shot of her. 

The changes at the top have led to low morale amongst the teaching staff â but Jack remains determined to get his job as Head Teacher back. He's keenly supported by Steph, who'll do anything for him. 

Meanwhile, Mika is being victimised. Her supposed best friend, Leigh-Ann, has started a cyber bullying campaign against her and Mika is distraught to find compromising images of herself on a website. 

Over-zealous Andrew's zero-tolerance campaign is being felt in the local community. Kim Campbell is furious that they are excluding the trouble makers and thereby unleashing them on the community. The backlash is hitting them hard and Kim wants Andrew to sort his mess out. 

As part of Roger's new regime, Grumpy Grantly has been ousted from the school and Tom's annoyed â that means more work for him. His ex-wife, Lorna, is now flirting with Andrew and, when he makes her Head of English, it's a kick in the teeth for Tom having Lorna as his new boss. 

Meanwhile, at a cosy dinner with Davina, Jack manages to get a few secrets on Roger Aspinall... 

Jack Rimmer is played by Jason Merrells, Andrew Treneman by Jamie Glover, Roger Aspinall by Nick Sidi, Davina by Christine Tremarco, Izzie by Jill Halfpenny, Tom by Jason Done, Lorna by Camilla Power, Mika by Lauren Drummond, Chlo by Katie Griffiths, Steph by Denise Welch, Leigh-Ann by Holly Matthews, Kim Campbell by Angela Griffin and Grumpy Grantly by Philip Martin Brown. 

_Aired Thursday 25th January_

----------


## Footie_Chick

> It's back on Thursday 11th of January


It's actually back the week after, the 18th instead sorry to mess people around.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Due to Andrew Treneman's swift resignation, Jack Rimmer is reinstated as Acting Head Teacher of Waterloo Road, as the new term at the comprehensive school continues. And Jack's confidently back in his job knowing that he has something to hold over the school's wealthy sponsor and Chair of Governors, Roger Aspinall. 

Mika, meanwhile, is being bullied and fears that the whole school could have seen topless images of her on an internet hate site. Mika feels she has no one to turn to, but busybody Steph Haydock steps in to play the Good Samaritan. However, she wades in without telling Mika her plan and sets up a trap to confront the bullies, which goes terribly wrong. 

Elsewhere, Izzie and Tom's relationship takes an upturn when Lorna finds a flat and finally moves out. With renewed spirit, she bites the bullet and asks Andrew out on a date. When he accepts, she wastes no time in boasting to Kim who denies she's interested in him. But Kim can't forgive Andrew's disloyalty to Jack, and does her best to deny any feelings she has for him. Andrew tries his best but can't get through to Kim to make amends. Meanwhile, Lorna books a doctor's appointment to deal with her constant dizzy spells. 

PA Davina gets a shock when new pupil Brett walks into her office. They had a fling before she started her job, but she had no idea he was still at school. Brett makes it clear he still fancies Davina, and is keen to rekindle what they had, but Davina isn't so sure â especially now her boss Jack is showing he wants more than just a one-night stand. 

Meanwhile, Donte is desperate to lose his virginity. When his dad goes away on business, Donte and long-term girlfriend Chlo have the ideal opportunity to take their relationship further. He carefully plans the perfect night whilst Chlo makes excuses to her mum. Loaded up with the cash his dad left him, Donte books a romantic dinner â but bully Lewis Seddon has got himself a job in the restaurant and wherever Lewis goes, trouble soon follows. 

_Andrew Treneman is played by Jamie Glover, Jack Rimmer by Jason Merrells, Roger Aspinall by Nick Sidi, Mika by Lauren Drummond, Steph Haydock by Denise Welch, Izzie by Jill Halfpenny, Tom by Jason Done, Lorna by Camilla Power, Kim by Angela Griffin, Davina by Christine Tremarco, Brett by Tom Payne, Donte by Adam Thomas, Chlo by Katie Griffiths and Lewis Seddon by Craig Fitzpatrick._

----------


## Footie_Chick

Sounds really good, this series is going to go for strength to strength. Poor Mika though, looks like were going to be seeing more of her this series that last which is great, but looks like Izzy is to busy with Tom to find out whats wrong with her.

----------


## Luna

merged posts to keep things nice and tidy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

Watched this last night.

So glad Mr Grumpy English teacher is gone. Didnt think it was as good as the last series though think it might take time to build up again.

Lorna's really going for it though poor izzy

----------


## Footie_Chick

Where did you watch it??? Over the net???
Though it didn't start till Thursday!

----------


## Luna

its on on a sunday in scotland - had this out with bry last night too lol

So we see it before you like england sees holby before us

----------


## Footie_Chick

Ahhhh, ok i get ya!!!! I was panicing thought i missed it.

----------


## Jojo

Lol you and me both FC!!  I thought I done the same as last Thursday for a minute there and missed it like I did the second part of Judge John Deed  :Angry:

----------


## Footie_Chick

I really enjoyed the first epsiode last night, can believe how much the school has changed with each classroom having a interactive white board and a common room for the 6 formers. 
Does anyone else think the new pupil Brett looks like the man who played Nick Yorke in Holby City, i know it's not him but you can sort of see it in his face. 
I think Mika's going to be involved alot more this series which is great as we didn't see her much in the first series. Can't believe Lorna would want to stay in a house with your best friend and husband in the bed in the next room to you. And the question is did she fall down the stairs on purpose???

----------


## alan45

Im sorry I never watched the First series but after last night Im hooked.

----------


## Katy

It was really good wasnt it alan, i only saw the last episode of the last series and really enjoyed it. 
I dont think Lorna fell by accident. shes a bit loopy in this series but you cant blame her as her best mate is now with her husband, if all schools were like that i think attendance would be a lot higher. 
I think Mika will feature alot as well, i like her character. That leanne girl was really evil.

----------


## Footie_Chick

> That leanne girl was really evil


 and looks like she is set to get more evil, from upcoming spoliers i've read. The actress who plays her, use to be in Byker Grove and also released a single under the name of Summer Matthews.

----------

Katy (19-01-2007)

----------


## Katy

i thought i recognised her, thanks for that. 

I dont think much of Aspinall either, Roger that is not the son. I thought it was sad to see the old english teacher go. He reminded me of a teacher i had until he was sacked.

----------


## Footie_Chick

I can't stand that man either, i mean getting rid of Jack (headteacher) he can't do that, i think the scenes between him and his son will be intresting.

----------


## Luna

ok he is a highly respected business man practically owns a school and his 15/16 year old son has a better collection of booze in his room than i do!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Donte and Chlo's romantic night is ruined when bully boy Lewis Seddon turns up on Donte's doorstep and refuses to leave, as the school drama continues. When Donte finally gets rid of him, he doesn't realise that Lewis has stolen a set of keys... 

Back at school, Brett is desperate to win back flirty Davina â and he's not giving up easily. Before long, he's making overblown gestures of love, which don't escape the notice of Davina's boss, and lover, Jack. 

When invoices for the new school building go unpaid, Jack and Roger end up at loggerheads over the future of Waterloo Road. Roger's son, Brett, makes matters worse when he smashes the model of the new academy. Jack would love to expel him but his fantastic grades are raising the school's average and are great for the league tables. However, Andrew realises there's more to Brett's behaviour than meets the eye. 

Meanwhile, Lorna's dizzy spells have been getting worse and she goes for an MRI scan. But she is also moving into a new flat and is thrilled that things are finally falling into place. 

Elsewhere, with no drugs and no money, excluded pupil Maxine is at the end of her tether. On a whim, she attacks Steph and attempts to steal her bag. But the mugging doesn't quite go to plan for either of them. 

Celebrating in her new flat, Lorna is acting as if she doesn't have a care in the world â but her doctor is urgently trying to contact her. 

_Donte is played by Adam Thomas, Chlo by Katie Griffiths, Lewis by Craig Fitzpatrick, Brett by Tom Payne, Davina by Christine Tremarco, Jack by Jason Merrells, Roger by Nick Sidi, Andrew by Jamie Glover, Lorna by Camilla Power, Maxine by Ellie Paskell and Steph by Denise Welch._

----------


## Luna

:EEK!:  omg lorna wonder whats up!!!!! could she still be pregnant or has it been too long? Maybe its a brain tumour!!!

----------


## Katy

maybe she didnt fall down the stairs on pupse in episode one and the real reaon was the dizzy spells, i wonder whats wrong with. It looks like the bullying of Mika is going to get worse.

----------


## Footie_Chick

I totally agree with everything you said Katy, but i wonder why she's having dizzy spells????

----------


## Footie_Chick

Loving this series!!! Were seeing a totally different side to Steph this series already, her seens with Mika were really good, you wouldn't have got her talking to her like that last series. Glad Andrew quit the heads job at the end of the programme he really couldn't handle it properly as he wanted to do everything by the book of by Aspinall rules. Can't stand that man, whats with him, apparently he hasn't got any money so hows he managed to get in at the school and hows he going to change it around. 
I was glad Andrew listerned to Kim in the end about not suspending Janeece as she didn't deserve it especially as you can tell she is working hard through her English achevieing her first B.
Overall another great epsiode, looking forward to next week.

----------


## alan45

> Loving this series!!! Were seeing a totally different side to Steph this series already, her seens with Mika were really good, you wouldn't have got her talking to her like that last series. Glad Andrew quit the heads job at the end of the programme he really couldn't handle it properly as he wanted to do everything by the book of by Aspinall rules. Can't stand that man, whats with him, apparently he hasn't got any money so hows he managed to get in at the school and hows he going to change it around. 
> I was glad Andrew listerned to Kim in the end about not suspending Janeece as she didn't deserve it especially as you can tell she is working hard through her English achevieing her first B.
> Overall another great epsiode, looking forward to next week.


I agree with everything you have said FC. I have only started watching since this series and am hooked.  Cant wait to see Leigh-Ann getting her comeuppance

----------


## Katy

I loved Steph and Mika in the pub. If only there were more teachers like that. That brett really loves himself. Its a bit odd seeing Izzie and Tom together with Lorna in the house. You can tell shes causeing trouble. I want to know whats wrong with Lorna as she keeps having weird spells.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

A serial attacker is on the loose in the area, as Waterloo Road opens its doors for another episode. After a pupil is assaulted, the police are called in to advise the school on safety and Kim sets up a self-defence class. But beneath her enthusiasm, Kim is still vulnerable â the attack on her the previous term is still fresh in her mind. 

Elsewhere, it seems that Steph is having a positive influence on Maxine's life when her protÃ©gÃ© considers returning to school. But Grantly warns Steph against getting too involved, fearing that Maxine's new leaf won't last long and that she'll take advantage of Steph's caring side. 

Meanwhile, young pupil Stacey has developed a huge crush on Tom. She pouts and preens in her teacher's presence, but he's completely blind to the signals. 

On the day of the first self-defence class, Kim enlists Andrew and Tom's help. Stacey is quick to volunteer as a victim â anything to have Tom up close and personal. Meanwhile, the chemistry between Andrew and Kim is electric â even Lorna can see it and is forced to admit that she and Andrew are never meant to be. 

But that is the least of Lorna's problems. Her test results are back and she is told devastating news: she has multiple sclerosis.

_Kim is played by Angela Griffin, Steph by Denise Welch, Maxine by Ellie Paskell, Grantly by Philip Martin Brown, Stacey by Holly Grainger, Tom by Jason Done, Andrew by Jamie Glover and Lorna by Camilla Power._

----------

Katy (26-01-2007), Tigerlily (23-02-2007)

----------


## Katy

Ms, i never thought of that. Thats really sad, i bet Tom wont be as horrible when he finds out.

----------


## Footie_Chick

I HOPE Tom won't be as horrid, Izzy should be really surportive, Tom may not even beileve her, he could think it's a plan for her to get close to him and Izzy. 
No mentioned about Mika's bullying here, but the storyline with Tom and Stacey sound intresting as this is very likey to happen at schools i know it did at my school. A girl a year older that me has now had a child with one of our old music teachers. Oh i've gone off the subject sorry!!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Wonder what steff will do when she finds out about Jack and Davina and whether Lorna does have something seriously worng with her

----------


## Footie_Chick

If you take alook on the spolier section for Waterloo Road you will find out about Lorna.

----------


## Katy

I watched this last night, i watched it on BBC Scotland like Luna said. It was really good. You wont be dissapointed. Ill save further discussion till thursday. Dont miss it though, as i thought it was one of the best ones this series.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm so glad this is back on. I have to say i'm enjoying it more than Shameless at the moment.

----------


## Katy

Really, im enjoying it loads but i think its a different progtramme to Shamelss, which im also enjoying. Tonights episode shows the conclusion of Mikas bullying.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Wow is all i can say to tonight epiosde, it's gotta be the best one they've ever made, even STONE Hearted me was nearly crying!

----------


## JustJodi

*This was one super episode,, I am so glad it has returned, so will Davina and Jack keep seeing each other??? Will Steph get all ticked off ?? Will Tom and Izzy finally get rid of their UNWANTED house guest ?? Loads of questions :-D * 
*Hmmm looks like LEWIS,, is going to make DANTE and Chloe's lives miserable,, looks like Chloe will remain a VIRGIN for a while longer  *

----------


## Footie_Chick

I agree with you Katy, it was the best one so far. I think Lauren Drummond who plays Mika was really good especially with the overdose scene, and the way Izzy and Tom reacted and talked to her and how they all opened up to each other at the end.

----------


## Katy

It was so nice, i didnt think they would realise when she left the note but they did thankfully. hopefully that will be the start of the relationship with Tom as she didnt really get on with him before. I hope its the end of the bullying as well, she was good the way she dealt with Leigh ann.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah i know, think it is the end of the bullying as the pic on the computer screen was of her and Mika, no nasty pics of Mika were there. I can see Mika warming to Tom now, he'll be more of a dad to her than her real dad.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

A week has passed since Izzie lost her baby, but Tom still hasn't confessed to her what happened with Stacey, as the school drama continues. 

Izzie has returned to work but, following another attack in the area, is very protective of her two daughters, Chlo and Mika, and doesn't want them walking home on their own. The local police release a description of the attacker; he is of average height, with dark hair and a local accent. 

Steph is delighted her influence is working when she sees Maxine return to school, and is beginning to feel valued again. But it looks as though Maxine's rogue boyfriend, Lewis, is trying to lure her back into her old ways. 

Tom, meanwhile, is avoiding his pupil, Stacey, and could lose his job if anyone found out what happened between them. But it's not long before the indiscretion is made public, thanks to big mouth Janeece. Tom is hauled before Andrew and Kim, both of whom are appalled, and Izzie is livid when she finds out that Tom didn't tell her. 

Elsewhere, Mika takes the plunge and finally admits her feelings to Brett. 

Later, Jack summons Tom to his office and informs him that he may have to call the police as Stacey is only 15. He returns home to try to make amends with Izzie, but, as far as she's concerned, their relationship is over and she throws him out of the house. 

Meanwhile, foolish Stacey is in deep trouble for her actions, and ends up walking home alone. And Maxine makes an accidental discovery which leads to the identity of the attacker â Lewis Seddon had been right all along. 

_Izzie is played by Jill Halfpenny, Tom by Jason Done, Chlo by Katie Griffiths, Mika by Lauren Drummond, Steph by Denise Welch, Maxine by Ellie Paskell, Lewis by Craig Fitzpatrick, Stacey by Holly Grainger, Janeece by Chelsee Healey, Andrew by Jamie Glover, Kim by Angela Griffin, Brett by Tom Payne and Jack Rimmer by Jason Merrells._

----------


## Katy

The attacker sounds very much like Seddon, but doesnt look like it is by that final sentence. I wonder who it is. Its realy sad Izzie loses the baby.

----------


## Footie_Chick

I sort of sensed something would happen with the baby, I wonder if Tom and Izzie will beable to sort it out. 
I don't know who the attacker it's most likely to be a lad and it's not Lewis from looking at the final sentence and the only other two lads are Brett and Donte, unless it's someone who we haven't met yet.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

New trainee teacher and former policeman Russell Millen arrives at Waterloo Road School. He's smart and keen and apparently well capable of succeeding in his new career, but Andrew is not so convinced, and is disturbed by Russell's rapport with his old friend, Kim. His reservations prove well-founded, however, when Russell begins to founder, but Kim dismisses Andrew's worries as jealousy. Could this be the last straw for Kim and Andrew's fledgling romance? 

Meanwhile, Jack is keen for Davina to move in with him, but Davina wants to hold on to her independence, not least because there's still unfinished business between her and Brett. 

Lorna is finding Tom a comfort as she slowly comes to terms with MS, but Izzie is increasingly unhappy with how cosy they're getting and it can only be a matter of time before things come to a head. Jack has had enough of their problems, however, and tells them if they can't sort it out, one of them will have to leave Waterloo Road. Elsewhere, Steph is finding Maxine a difficult housemate and has a tough decision to make.

----------


## Abbie

I waa slightly confused with this weeks episode cos I missed last weeks.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I waa slightly confused with this weeks episode cos I missed last weeks.


Which bits where you confused about, maybe we can help you.

----------


## Katy

Thats a bit harsh of Jack, but i suppose if one will have a workplace relationship they have to face the consequences.

----------


## Abbie

Erm just went on wiht Mika and that new lad and the new receptionist

----------


## Katy

Davinia, the receptionist had a thing with Brett the lad before he was a waterloo road, Mika likes Brett and Brett still likes the receptionist even though shes kind of going out with Jack the Head. 

I can understand why your confused.

----------


## Abbie

Ok right, well I think im understanding it now

----------


## Katy

Just reading that back makes it so abscure, thats basically it though, a love triangle. 

Thought the scene with Steph and M<axine was sad at the end. It was really well done.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Erm just went on wiht Mika and that new lad and the new receptionist


Also, Leanne told Mika she was going to put her topless pic on the hate Mika website. And Steff found out about the website, and conforned Leanne, so then said that Mika had been bullying her instead, and it all came to ahead and Leanne got found out eventually and got expelled form the school. But Mika found it all too much, and tried to kill herself with tablet's but Tom caught her just in time, and now as a result of that Tom and Mika are friends!

But you missed the best episode of both series so far.

----------


## Footie_Chick

That was a brilliant episode. This weeks was ok, but after seeing the previous week it was hard to match. I think the scenes between Rodger and Brett at the end was really good, you learnt alot about them and i'm glad jack finaly got one up on him of how he earns his msoney. I think it's a pity Andrew and Kim have fallen out yet again as they would really make a nice couple, as with the Lorna situation why didn't she answer her phone i know it was on vibrate but it was important. oh dear i can't wait for her to find out what shes got. (i know what it is, but i want to see her reaction).

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I think we've all worked out what she's got, her symptons make it obvious.
Maybe Lorna didn't hear her phone if it was on vibrate, i know i don't always.
I still think that Rodger has something up his sleeve with Jack, and i agree the stuff with brett was really good, but i don't actually think there was anything in that envelope, or if there was then it wasn't written from his wife, there's just something about him.

----------


## Footie_Chick

So it looks like Tom is getting on with Lorna again, you can tell Izzie will be jealous wonder if that is his plan to let him move back in with Izzie again.

----------


## Abbie

awwww its a shame I missed last weeks, its sounds really good

----------


## Katy

I saw next thursdays last night, thankful for BBC Scotland. Its really good. You should look out for Holly Grainger in Next weeks, was previously in Where the heart os as the origional Megan. She plays one of Chlos friends.

----------


## Bad Wolf

what is lorna's diagnosis?  im assuming its a tumor or something?

----------


## Katy

If you go to the spoilers thread it tells you in there, i would say but, its not been shown on Normal BBC yet.

----------


## Abbie

I dont want to sound really dumb but what is MS?

----------


## Katy

Its multiple scelrosis, (spellng) and is basically when the neervous system in the brain cannot reach the body and send the right signals. I dont know that much about it but its pretty much the brain not sending the righ messages. My friends dad has it.

----------


## Abbie

> Its multiple scelrosis, (spellng) and is basically when the neervous system in the brain cannot reach the body and send the right signals. I dont know that much about it but its pretty much the brain not sending the righ messages. My friends dad has it.


O right, I gathered it was something to do with the brain but wasnt quite sure what

----------

Katy (12-02-2007)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Wow i just wastch episode 5, this show just get's better and better, roll on Thursday when we can all talk about it.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I have just got into watching this series. The first episode i watched was "the hate Mika website" episode where she tried to kill herself, it was a brilliant episode and it's a brilliant programme and i'm really enjoying it..

I feel sorry for Lorna though, things are looking up for her but it seems like that she is ill.  :Sad:

----------


## Footie_Chick

> I saw next thursdays last night, thankful for BBC Scotland. Its really good. You should look out for Holly Grainger in Next weeks, was previously in Where the heart os as the origional Megan. She plays one of Chlos friends.


yeah i remember her from where the heart is, seen her on the waterloo road website too.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I have just got into watching this series. The first episode i watched was "the hate Mika website" episode where she tried to kill herself, it was a brilliant episode and it's a brilliant programme and i'm really enjoying it..
> 
> I feel sorry for Lorna though, things are looking up for her but it seems like that she is ill.


You watched the right episode then Dave, it was the best ever, and they are all good.
I could never feel sorry for Lorna, if you'd seen series 1 Dave you'd know why. You'll have to buy it when it comes out on DVD soon.

----------


## Jojo

*What is MS?*

Multiple Sclerosis (MS) is a condition of the central nervous system. It is the most common disabling neurological disease among young adults and affects around 85,000 people in the UK. MS is most often diagnosed in people between the ages of 20 and 40, and women are almost twice as likely to develop it as men.

Once diagnosed, MS stays with you for life, but treatments and specialists can help you to manage many symptoms well. Although its cause is not known and a cure has yet to be identified, research continues into all aspects of the condition.

*The central nervous system*

To understand what happens in MS, you need to understand how the central nervous system works. Your central nervous system is made up of your brain and spinal cord. Your brain controls bodily activities, such as movement and thought, and your spinal cord is the central message pathway. Messages are sent from your brain to all parts of your body, controlling both conscious and unconscious actions.

*What happens in MS?*

Surrounding and protecting the nerve fibres of the central nervous system is an important substance called myelin, which helps messages travel quickly and smoothly between the brain and the rest of the body.

MS is an autoimmune condition. This means that your immune system, which normally helps to fight off infections, mistakes your bodyâs own tissue for a foreign body, such as infectious bacteria, and attacks it. In MS, the immune system attacks myelin. This damages the myelin and strips it off the nerve fibres, either partially or completely, leaving scars known as lesions or plaques. This myelin damage disrupts messages travelling along nerve fibres â they can slow down, become distorted, pass from one nerve fibre to another (short circuiting), or not get through at all.

As well as myelin loss, there can also sometimes be damage to the actual nerve fibres. It is this nerve damage that causes the accumulation of disability that can occur over time.

As the central nervous system links all bodily activities, many different types of symptoms can appear in MS. The specific symptoms that appear depend upon which part of your central nervous system is affected and the job of the damaged nerve.

*Making it easier to understand*

The simplest way to understand what happens in MS is to think of your nervous system as an electrical circuit, with your brain and spinal cord acting as the power source and the rest of your body being the lights, computers, TVs, etc. Your nerves are like the electrical cables linking all of the appliances together and the myelin is the plastic insulation surrounding these cables. If the insulation gets damaged, the electrical current to appliances can become faulty or temperamental and there may be a short circuit, preventing the appliances from working properly. 

*Why is it called 'Multiple Sclerosis'?*

The word sclerosis comes from the Greek 'skleros' meaning hard. In MS, hard areas called plaques, lesions or scars develop around the nerves. 'Multiple' refers to the many different areas of the central nervous system that may have damaged myelin.  

From the MS Society.

My (step)grandfather has MS - when I first met him he could walk, drive etc, now he is totally chair bound, has a permanent catheter and has the appearance of an 80 year old instead of the 60 years that he is.  Its very debilitating.  He can hardly see now, can hardly hear and has pretty much lost the total use of his body.

There are varying degrees - some MS sufferers decline in health very quickly, others a lot slower.  Its a horrible, horrible thing to see anyone have to go through in life, let alone a family member.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> I have just got into watching this series. The first episode i watched was "the hate Mika website" episode where she tried to kill herself, it was a brilliant episode and it's a brilliant programme and i'm really enjoying it..
> 
> I feel sorry for Lorna though, things are looking up for her but it seems like that she is ill. 
> 
> 
> You watched the right episode then Dave, it was the best ever, and they are all good.
> I could never feel sorry for Lorna, if you'd seen series 1 Dave you'd know why. You'll have to buy it when it comes out on DVD soon.


Yeah i am thinking of buying Series 1 on dvd. The programme is made by Shed Productions who are behind the fantastic Footballers Wives and Bad Girls that's why i decided to watch the programme in the first place and i really enjoyed it.

I think the 1st series is out on 16th March or somewhere around there.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's way better than either of those two programmes, i hated footballers Wives, but loved Bad Girls til about series 4 or 5, and it just got totally ridiculas.
I'm a BBC Drama girl, i find they make the best, like Hustle, Spooks, Waking The Dead, Hotel Babylon, New Tricks, Waterloo Road, New Street Law, the list can go on and on.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

We've just had a lady come to my home with MS, she's only 65, and is unable to do anything for herself, she can't even lift her own arm any more. Some times she can say Yes and No but no very often, her husband had been looking after at home for the past 25 years, but he is now unable to cope on his own. It's such a sad illness.

----------


## Footie_Chick

So what did everyone think about last nights epsiode.
I can't beleive Stacey, i think Chlo was getting slightly concered about the way she was talking to Tom and things she was asking, but i can't beleive she got in to bed with him. You just wouldn't especially if Izzie could have come back and two other girls are in the next room. 
As for Izzie, she's lost the baby, this is surely going to affect her realtionship with Tom, i'm glad Lorna admitted to someone what she had as it would be hard to keep something like that to your self. 
And final who is the attacker as i really don't think it's Lewis.

----------


## Katy

I want to know as well, its really not Lewis as thats far to obvious. You really felt for Celine, as for Izzie i think by the looks of next weeks episode things may be strained. She was really odd that Stacey, you just wouldnt get into bed with a teacher.

----------


## Footie_Chick

I know you just wouldn't, especially if there was a chance people could catch you doing it. Well as for next week Izzie's bound to find out about what happened with Stacey and then everything that happened with the baby and then the stuff with the attacker, she's going to be really strained.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really enjoyed last night's episode. Izzie losing her baby was very sad!  :Sad:  I am thinking Kevin is the attacker (Maxine's mum's new man) 

I really like the character of Steph, she really has a heart of gold and had Maxine's interests at heart last night, their scenes were very touching.

I was really surprised Stacey jumped into bed with Tom!  :EEK!:

----------


## Layne

I hate Stacey. And poor tom  :Sad:  and Izzie  :Sad: .

----------


## Tigerlily

Does anyone have any spoilers for the rest of the series?

Thanks!

 :Smile:

----------


## Jojo

It's the start of Year 11's work experience and one group of pupils are going to a fashion warehouse, as the school drama continues.

Stacey returns to Waterloo Road following the attack and her father, Terry, is quick to reassure Kim Campbell she is over her crush on Tom Clarkson. Stacey spots Kim and her dad getting on well and hatches a plan.

Lorna and Tom, meanwhile, are getting on well again, but Izzie is horrified by their closeness.

Elsewhere, the governors advertise the post of head teacher and Jack has to submit a formal application. Andrew queries whether his interview technique might need some work, but Jack is confident his charm will secure him the job.

Later, disaster strikes when the manager's purse goes missing at the fashion warehouse where some of the pupils are doing their work experience, and they are sent back to face Jack's wrath. Fingers are soon pointing at Maxine, and Steph is furious and disappointed.

Mika and Brett finally get together, but Mika unwittingly puts her foot in it when she confides in Steph about Brett and Davina's fling.

Tom later suggests to a delighted Lorna that they have a night out to forget their worries. However, after a few drinks, she makes a passionate move on him.

Stacey is played by Holly Grainger, Kim Campbell by Angela Griffin, Tom by Jason Done, Lorna by Camilla Power, Izzie by Jill Halfpenny, Jack by Jason Merrells, Andrew by Jamie Glover, Maxine by Ellie Paskell, Steph by Denise Welch, Mika by Lauren Drummond, Brett by Tom Payne and Davina by Christine Tremarco.

----------

Tigerlily (26-02-2007)

----------


## Footie_Chick

What did i say??? I said Izzie is going to be jealous of Tom and Lorna, well it actually says horrified but oh well, it could mean horrified/jealous. Oh dear now i'm rabbling on, i better stop. 

I think Mika deserves to have a boyfriend, as the other weeks episode shows he picked her over Davina. So he must really like her.

----------


## Jojo

Although it seems that Izzie is right to be horrified judging by what Lorna does....Tom needs to make his mind up...

----------


## Jojo

Dale Baxter keeps absconding from school and, as head of Pastoral Care, it's Kim's responsibility to find out what the problem is, as the school drama continues.

It's the day of Jack Rimmer's interview for the permanent post of Head Teacher. However, he is up against the relentless careerist Lyndsay Woodham, who seems determined to get the job. They both have to face a panel of pupils as part of the interview process, but cocky Brett seems determined to scupper Jack's chances.

Elsewhere, Kim is thrilled when Dale enjoys his drama lesson. But, later, a disastrous English class, led by Lorna Dickey, reveals the true nature of Dale's problem â and he's soon fleeing school again. However, Dale's plight strikes a chord with Lorna and she's able to provide Kim with some surprise information that could help him.

Jack's interview doesn't go well and it seems his days as Head of Waterloo Road may be numbered. Cocky Lyndsay, meanwhile, has the gift of the gab and the governors are suitably impressed.

Later, over an after-hours drink, Jack takes the opportunity to announce that he and Davina have moved in together. With the exception of Steph, who is less than impressed, everyone is happy for them. But the party mood is short-lived when Lorna delivers some news of her own.

Dale Baxter is played by Jack O'Connell, Kim Campbell by Angela Griffin, Jack Rimmer by Jason Merrells, Lyndsay Woodham by Michelle Holmes, Brett Aspinall by Tom Payne, Lorna Dickey by Camilla Power, Davina by Christine Tremarco and Steph by Denise Welch.

----------


## Katy

Its all looking good, i had a feeling Tom would go back to Lorna, he just cant seem to make his mind up can he. I agree about Mika and Brett, she deserves someone nice.

----------


## Footie_Chick

It looks like Lorna is going to tell the staff about her illness as well or could she be telling them all about her and Tom and the possiblity of them getting back together. 
Don't want to see Jack loose his job though think he does really well as a head teacher at that school, but it should be good watching how hard he is prepared to work to get it.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Well that teacher didn't last very long did he, what was it a day!!!! Well saying that i'm glad he didn't last long especially if he was drinking during the day. Thought it was a very quite epsiode this week to be honest not alot really happened. Liked that Steph is allowing Maxine to stay with her. 
And the Tom, Lorna and Izzie storyline well surly Lorna won't go as it would be good to see how her ms develops.

----------


## Katy

Steph had to let Maxine stay though, she couldnt let her go to that dinghy little hanging flat that they had found for her. I thought Kim and Andrew were quite sweet as well. I also thought the line between Steph and Maxine was funny when she said if i put on an ounce of weight because of your junk your out.

----------


## Abbie

Aww I though it was sweet of steph to let her stay, it will interesting to see if that works, but I reckon they will be funny together

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah it sure will be never thought of Steph being maternal but you never know it may actually work out between them, but from the clip of next weeks episode it looks like she's in trouble again.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

*Thursday 12th April*
As school secretary Davina is now officially dating her boss, Jack, Brett invites Mika Grainger on a date, as the school drama continues. 

Meanwhile, drama queen Steph is stunned to hear that Lorna has Multiple Sclerosis and, loving a crisis, is determined to be there for her. Lorna, however, is struggling to deal with her emotions and it is becoming too much for her. Later, she suddenly walks out of her class, the school and her job. 

Andrew is absolutely furious as they are already short-staffed. But Davina willingly steps in to help, and shows an aptitude in the classroom â her plan is to become a teacher's assistant. But Steph voices her concern to Jack about Davina working with kids, in light of the rumours about an affair with a pupil. Jack doesn't know what Steph's talking about, but she is more than happy to fill him in. 

Elsewhere, Lorna returns to school looking radiant and renewed. But she's not staying long â life's too short to work her notice and she's leaving today. Before she leaves, however, she wants a special weekend away with Izzie as it will be good for them both. But, unbeknownst to Izzie, Lorna has invited Tom, too, determined to get them back together. 

The cottage is idyllic and Tom, Izzie and Lorna are soon getting along like old times. But all is not quite as it seems as Lorna says goodnight. 

*Thursday 19th April*
Lorna's death has rocked Waterloo Road School, as the drama continues. Meanwhile, changes are afoot as the first clod of earth is cut in preparation for the building of the New City Academy. 

Jerry, a wealthy American, has bought Roger's business which means he's also bought his investment in the academy. It's all the same to Jack Rimmer who's glad they still have a backer, but, unbeknown to Jack, Jerry has a strong religious agenda which he is keen to introduce into the school's ethos. 

Jack instigates a healthy eating initiative at the school â anything to get the kids eating their five-a-day. But when a burger van turns up and starts to dish out junk food at the school gates, Jack's healthy eating plan begins to go awry. 

Ex-pupils Lewis Seddon and his cousin, Jed, are the culprits behind the burger van, and, alarmingly, it's not just junk food they are pushing to kids at the school gates. 

Andrew Treneman, meanwhile, is in turmoil. He has been offered a permanent job in Rwanda and they want him to start straight away. But he's not sure he can walk away from Waterloo Road, and asks Kim Campbell for her advice. Will Kim let Andrew know her true feelings? 

Elsewhere, Izzie and Tom are back together and planning to get married.

*Thursday 26th April*
Andrew Treneman looks on in horror as Waterloo Road becomes indoctrinated by Jerry's creationist ideology, as the school drama concludes. 

The burger van is still operating outside the school gates, tempting the kids with junk food and drugs, and pupil Siobhan is in hospital after taking an overdose. 

Jack, meanwhile, is furious when he reads Andrew's resignation, but he is sidetracked when he receives an anonymous tip-off about the drugs. He wants to get Jed Seddon once and for all. 

Elsewhere, it's Chlo's 16th birthday and Lewis Seddon arrives to celebrate. However, unbeknown to Chlo, Lewis is loaded up with a supply of pills and the night soon takes a turn for the worse for Chlo. 

It's also a sad day as the school gathers for Lorna Dickey's memorial service. Jerry uses the opportunity to preach, but it's the final straw for Andrew and he rises to challenge Jerry's beliefs in front of the packed hall. 

Chlo and Donte later announce their engagement to Izzie, but she gives them a harsh ultimatum. Chlo, however, is determined to be with Donte, even if it means running away. 

Jack feels invigorated having seized back control of Waterloo Road, but his good cheer is quickly shattered when bad boy Jed comes across the empty school yard, looking for a fight. Jack's ready to give him a piece of his mind, but isn't prepared for what happens next.

----------

Katy (11-04-2007)

----------


## Footie_Chick

Sounds like an action packed ending to the series. Lots of things to look forward too i'm so glad that they are doing a 3rd series too. Will Chlo and Donte run away??? Will Tom and Izzie get married?? So many questions to be answered.

----------


## Katy

blimey looks like an exciting end. I like the way they put Steph as, enjoys a crisis. 

All in a days work at waterloo road though, overdoses, death, underage running away. Sounds fab.

----------


## JustJodi

Lordy have mercy !!!!!!!!! Things are really HOTTING up,,whoo hoo....This is gonna be a good series, I have not been disapointed yet, wasn't sure when I first started watching it, but now I absolutely adore the program... :Cheer:  
Who is this so called American ??? Jerry ????

----------


## Katy

He'll be the new man behind the academy if he's buying out Rogers business. 
I really can't see Waterloo Road turning religious myself.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't believe Lorna kills herself. Im shocked

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A brilliant episode tonight. It looks like Lorna planned her suicide all along what with disconnecting the phone and writing that suicide note, it's really sad knowing she was really depressed and planned to take her own life. 

The Davina/Jack stuff was great, i don't understand why Davina owned up though. It didn't seem like her too me, i thought she would have carried on lying even if Steph was going to get suspended..she was getting away with it, she didn't need to say anything and i didn't think she would, so when she owned up to having a relationship with Brett, i was really surprised!  Anyway, great episode, roll on next week!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I Love Lorna's plan's, it was so well written, if i was to ever do similar, i think that's how i'd want to do it too, have a fab evening with my friends and then goodbye.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think she planned it especially a couple of weeks back when she threw away her medication after the night at the football with Tom.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Great episode, loved it! Very unusual the way Lorna planned it all out. It reminded me of when Desperate Housewives first started and that woman folded the clothes up and did everything as normal and then just shot herself in the head!  :EEK!:  Strange stuff, but good to watch  :Cool:

----------


## Abi

This was a great episode. You could see it coming with Lorna for the past few weeks, but the way they brought everything together was really clever, and sort of finished off a great storyline, really well.

----------


## JustJodi

*Lorna's sucide was straight out of Jacqline Susans VALLEY OF THE DOLLS. Davina and Jack  KAPUT... at least Steph still has her job and to get involved with more crisis and stick her beak in ( she must be Big Mo's posh  cousin LOL )*
*Actually I thought it was a great episode !!! Bring on the next ones *

----------


## Bryan

This series seems rather weak in comparrison to series 1, but I really enjoyed last night's episode, well written and well acted, a joy to watch.

----------


## x Amby x

Such a brilliant episode! i was glued to my tv screen! I thought it was brilliant! I hope that Tom and Izzie get back together now, and Jack and Davina! I can't believe Lorna is dead, but it was the perfect way for her to go! 10/10!

----------


## Katy

I thought it was really sad, especially when Izzie realised something was'nt quite right, when she said, Why did she say im going now, she didnt say im going to bed. The Note was so sad im surprised i didnt cry. 
Brett making Beans on Toast was brilliant. 
I thought Dvinia was a bit sill to own up.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She wasn't silly to own up,m if she wanted to continue to relationship with Jack, then she needed to, there's no point having a relatioship that's all a lie, it would only have led to more heartache in the long run.
Jack just needs to go away and think about things, rather than just jumping straight in with the pack or bags and leave stuff.

----------


## Katy

if she really wanted to continue it then she should have told him at the start especially as it was one night in a bar and she didnt intentionally go after a dtudent like Steph made out. It was silly to own up when she did as it meant he knew that she would lie to him if you know what i mean.

----------


## Bad Wolf

OMG!!!!!!

what a ending!!!!

was not expecting that to happen to izzy!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

As soon as Izzie came on the scene at the end, i knew what was going to happen, but, argh, i'm even crying, not my Izzy. There's going to be no staff left at the rate. No Lorna, no Andrew, maybe no Izzie and Kim.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh my god! What an ending! I had tears in my eyes at the final scene, i can't believe Izzie is dead! How are Mika and Chlo gonna cope!?  :Sad:  

I think Kim will leave with Andrew...  Spoiler:    Wasn't she leaving at the end of this series as well anyway?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ok here's my thinking, and yes maybe hoping. But at the end of series 1 we all thought, and yes possibley hoped that Lorna was dead, but she wasn't, so i'm still going to have that mini hope that Izzie is still alive  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> As soon as Izzie came on the scene at the end, i knew what was going to happen.


I was the same, but still what a ending, I really wasnt ecpecting any of that  :EEK!:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think kim and andrew will stay, izzie might survive - think sally in home and away people and next year will focus on what-her-names alcohol problem

----------


## Footie_Chick

Spoiler:    Izzie is not coming back for the 3rd series Jill stated in a  GMTV interview 2 weeks ago. So it looks more than likely she is dead.
But what a fantastic epsiode.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Spoiler:    Izzie is not coming back for the 3rd series Jill stated in a GMTV interview 2 weeks ago. So it looks more than likely she is dead.
> But what a fantastic epsiode.


gutted!
fab episode though, and we dont have to wait a whole year for series 3!

----------


## Footie_Chick

I know it's less than 6 months away before it's back on with 20 episodes.

----------


## Abi

That was such a great episode. The ending of it was really unexpected! I love her character, so i hope shes not gone for good. We can hope!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Spoiler:    Izzie is not coming back for the 3rd series Jill stated in a GMTV interview 2 weeks ago. So it looks more than likely she is dead.
> But what a fantastic epsiode.


OML don't say things like that to me, i can't cope, i might have a nervous break down!!  :Crying:  Why couldn't you let me believe still  :Crying:

----------


## Bree

It was a great ending poor Izzy  :Sad:  i was in floods poor tom mika and Chlo

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a shocker!! I was expecting Jack to get stabbed until Izzy came along. I have a feeling she might die  :Sad:  Great episode, the only criticism I have is the way this series ended kinda similarly to the last one, like not knowing whether they'll die or not. I would have liked something a bit different but apart from that it was really good. Looking forward to the next series, this is one of the few decent dramas left on the box these days and although this series started out a bit slow it did pick up towards the end. I hope the next series is a bit better, there's some really good characters and actors in it and it would be a shame for it to start getting worse.

----------


## Bad Wolf

in a way it would be a shame if they put andrew and kim together - its good when they bicker, it was sweet when she kissed him tho!

----------


## Footie_Chick

> Originally Posted by Footie_Chick
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    Izzie is not coming back for the 3rd series Jill stated in a GMTV interview 2 weeks ago. So it looks more than likely she is dead.
> But what a fantastic epsiode.  
> 
> 
> OML don't say things like that to me, i can't cope, i might have a nervous break down!!  Why couldn't you let me believe still


I'm sorry, I thought people would already know.   Spoiler:    With izzie gone hopefully Mika and Chlo get to stay with Tom.

----------


## xTanya

So annoyed I missed it I can't get channel 1 at uni stupid aerial  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

What an ending. It was really sad, i can't believe we have to wait. Just as chlo was thinking about leaving with Donte. That Seddons a real piece of work. He makes Lewis look like a puppy dog. 

I too said we would have no staff left. I can't wait for series three.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Neither can I it's going to be great. I wonder how it will start, do you think it will be a new term and that Chlo (if she's still around, which i think she will be) doing her A Levels at the school.   Spoiler:    Or do you think it will contiue on with the present year and start a couple of days after Izzie died.

----------


## Abbie

> Spoiler:    Izzie is not coming back for the 3rd series Jill stated in a  GMTV interview 2 weeks ago. So it looks more than likely she is dead.
> But what a fantastic epsiode.


 :Sad:  Really? I had some hope that maybe she would survive

----------


## Sam-Elle

Same I thought that she would survive somehow. I wasnt expecting Izzie to get stabbed.

----------


## Footie_Chick

> Originally Posted by Footie_Chick
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    Izzie is not coming back for the 3rd series Jill stated in a  GMTV interview 2 weeks ago. So it looks more than likely she is dead.
> But what a fantastic epsiode.  
> 
> 
>  Really? I had some hope that maybe she would survive


  Spoiler:    Same here, but being such a good character they couldn't just let her walk away they had to give her a brillaint exist.

----------


## Jojo

Don't forget guys - this is a general discussion thread, not a spoiler thread - therefore, there should be no confirmations either way being posted about whether or not Izzie will be returning next series - people in this thread may not wish to know whether or not Jill will be returning, keep all posts regarding future episodes/series, to the spoilers forum.

Thank you

----------

JustJodi (29-04-2007)

----------


## Abbie

> I know it's less than 6 months away before it's back on with 20 episodes.


Well thats good, makes a different from waiting for a full year

----------


## Footie_Chick

Taken from the BBC Press Office 

  Spoiler:    Following the death of drama teacher Izzie Redpath (Jill Halfpenny), Waterloo Road is under the media spotlight as it opens its doors for a new term. Head teacher Jack Rimmer (Jason Merrells) is on a mission to embrace "inclusion" at the school. However, some pupils seem to be more "included" than others, much to the annoyance of new deputy head Eddie Lawson (Neil Morrissey).

As well as a host of new pupils, there are also some fresh faces in the staff room. New drama teacher Matt Wilding (Chris Geere) plans to grab the headlines with the school's first musical, and work-shy Grantly (Philip Martin Brown) is delighted to have rookie Jasmine Koreshi (Shabana Bakhsh) to foist his dirty work upon.

Meanwhile, Tom (Jason Done) has his hands full playing single dad to two teenage girls and when caring but inept Steph Haydock (Denise Welch) is promoted to head of pastoral care, it can only spell trouble...

----------

hazey (19-07-2007), sarahr3 (15-07-2007)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Aww, i wish i hadn't read that now, my fears were confirmed. Hope the show can still remain as good.

----------


## thestud2k7

i cant beleve they killed off her but rest of the series looks brillant

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What is Steph like she's go after anything with a pulse. Has she no morals.

----------


## Chris_2k11

aww i liked Jill Halfpenny in this  :Sad:  maybe they can bring her back to eastenders instead  :Thumbsup:

----------

Jessie Wallace (12-07-2007)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

No Angela Griffin either, if Steff's taking over her role or pasterol care

----------


## Footie_Chick

> No Angela Griffin either, if Steff's taking over her role or pasterol care


Thats what it looks like!!! Gutted that some of the main characters have left.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am quite gutted that so many main characters have left in such a short space of time - i hope the programme can recover from this and the new characters will be good.

----------


## JustJodi

*awwwwwwww darn I wish I had not read it either Dawny..I was sort of hoping Izzy would have survived..Angela is gone too ??? Oh man !!!*
*When does the series start ?? Does any one know ???*

----------


## Katy

Im not sure but Steph as head of pastoral care, you having a laugh, shes the most insensitive member of staff at the school. Looks like Andrews gone as well which would explain angela going as well.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

I wish i hadnt read that also  :Sad: 
If 3 of the main characters are going then I dont know if Ill bother watching it - they all worked really well together so a big cast shake up cant be good I dont think but well see

----------


## Luna

im gutted that angela's not going to there or kate - im not too sure it will survive with so many of them leaving

----------


## Katy

i suppose with a school it is easy to bring in new characters as teachers leave all the time, a lot of the kids are still in it, the likes of Chlo and Mika had some good storys last time. Maybe after series three it will be time to cal it a day.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Denise Welsh has also announched on Loose Women that Eva Pope is to play the new headteacher.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i dont know if ill watch it then - i cant stand her to be honest - i just remember her playing a reallly evil role in something (i think it was the bill) and because of that i just dont like her!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Denise Welsh has also announched on Loose Women that Eva Pope is to play the new headteacher.


That is fantastic news! Loved her role as wing governor, Frances Myers in Bad Girls so am looking forward to seeing her in this!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

Denise Welch's character is just a tad bit too flighty for the position of a head teacher,, I wonder how badly she butchered the French she taught to the students :Ponder:  Since I do not know much French  nor can I hear it, so I presume some one can chime in and say shes :Thumbsdown:   or :Thumbsup:  ....LOL

----------


## Katy

Was it the head or deputy i can't remember. I like Eva Pope though shes a great actress. Looks like a good series theres going to be 20 episdoes.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Denise Welsh has also announched on Loose Women that Eva Pope is to play the new headteacher.


Does that mean that Jack won't be returning either.

----------


## Footie_Chick

As far as i know Jack is returning, but this could mean maybe he doesn't last the whole of the series. 

There has been other spoilers on other forums saying that Eva Pope will be playing the headteachers assisitant and that Davina will be a training to be a teacher. But at the moment don't think this is confirmed.

----------

Chloe O'brien (22-07-2007)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's a new term at Waterloo Road and a new series of the school drama starring Jason Merrells as headteacher Jack Rimmer. Following the shocking murder of Izzie Redpath, Jack and the new deputy head, Eddie Lawson, are keen to promote their policy on inclusion: no matter the circumstances or abilities, all kids are welcome at Waterloo Road. 

Although he won a bravery award for defending Izzie, Jack blames himself and is struggling. He's going through a private hell but the love of Davina Shackleton and a large supply of anti-depressants keep him afloat. 

Meanwhile, Tom is also reeling after the death of Izzie and blames Jack. Now a single dad to Chlo and Mika, Izzie's daughters, Tom is plunged into another family crisis when he finds out Chlo and Donte have taken off to get married. He is faced with a race against time to get to the register office.

Steph Haydock is relishing her new position as head of pastoral care, but disaster looms as a new inclusion pupil, Karla Bentham, who has Asperger's syndrome, is placed in her less-than-capable hands. Utter chaos ensues when English teacher Grantly Budgen is on the receiving end of one of Karla's violent outbursts. 

Young, newly qualified teacher Jasmine Koreshi arrives for her first day. She's dreading her first class and is desperate for advice from the other teachers. Bets are taken on how long she will last. 

Dishy new drama teacher Matt Wilding arrives late for his first day but is an instant hit with the girls. He has a secret, however: a gorgeous boyfriend. Winging it, Matt promises Jack a school musical extravaganza â the only problem is he's got to write it. 

_Jack Rimmer is played by Jason Merrells, Eddie Lawson by Neil Morrissey, Davina Shackleton by Christine Tremarco, Tom by Jason Done, Chlo by Katie Griffiths, Mika by Lauren Drummond, Steph Haydock by Denise Welch, Karla Bentham by Jessica Baglow, Grantly Budgen by Philip Martin Brown, Jasmine Koreshi by Shabana Bakhsh and Matt Wilding by Chris Geere._

----------

JustJodi (22-09-2007)

----------


## JustJodi

i am confused about one thing,, why did Tom keep the girls ?? they did have a daddy some where out there, and he was pretty much in the picture in some earlier episodes :Searchme:   :Searchme:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i am confused about one thing,, why did Tom keep the girls ?? they did have a daddy some where out there, and he was pretty much in the picture in some earlier episodes


Let's hope they clear that up for us in the episode, rather than glossing over that. But i would imagine it was the girls choice and they chose Tom. Only a weeks weeks and we'll find out tho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

A fight club is in full swing at the school, with Bolton Smilie and Paul Langley at the centre, as the drama continues. Jasmine suspects Paul is being abused and raises her concerns with Steph, who dismisses her because she is too involved with the musical and getting Matt's attention. 

Jasmine shares her worries with Eddie and her suspicions are confirmed when he finds Paul following a beating. Eddie rounds up the usual suspects and gets the boys to confess. Paul, meanwhile, wants to toughen up so that he can stand up to his violent Uncle Dermott. He steals a knife and heads off home to confront him. Jack and Eddie decide to take the matter into their own hands and race after Paul to try to stop him. 

Elsewhere, Tom is worried that Chlo's head is so full of being a wife that she's not going to pass her mock exams, and asks Steph to give her extra French tuition. Chlo isn't happy with the idea, but is delighted when Brett offers to help. It's soon clear there is more than French on the timetable when an unexpected chemistry develops between the pair. 

Steph is in trouble when her lack of attention to Paul and Karla is exposed, and a furious Eddie makes his feelings known to Jack, who gives Steph an ultimatum: shape up or ship out. 

Meanwhile, auditions for the musical are taking place and Aleesha and Danielle tell Karla she has a great voice and should audition. 


_Bolton Smilie is played by Tachia Newall, Paul Langley by Thomas Milner, Jasmine Koreshi by Shabana Bakhsh, Steph Haydock by Denise Welch, Matt Wilding by Chris Geere, Eddie Lawson by Neil Morrissey, Uncle Dermott by Jack Deam, Jack Rimmer by Jason Merrells, Tom by Jason Done, Chlo by Katie Griffiths, Brett by Tom Payne, Karla by Jessica Baglow, Aleesha by Lauren Thomas and Danielle by Lucy Dixon._

----------


## Katy

a chemistry between CHlo and Brett i doubt that will go down well with Mica. I am so looking forward to the new series.

----------


## Chris_2k11

not long now till the new series!  :Cheer:  any chance of a waterloo road forum?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Waterloo Road's first-ever girls' football match kicks off today and Tom encourages the team to give it all they've got, as the drama continues. 

The girls are determined to look good, even though their football skills may not be up to scratch. With no money for new football strips, Janeece and Maxine take fund-raising matters into their own hands and sell tickets for a fake raffle with the promise of a week in Marbella. 

Jasmine, meanwhile, is having the day from hell. She can't control her class, loses her temper and ends up jeopardising the football match by putting half of the girls' team in detention. Tom is furious, but Jasmine completely loses her confidence and runs out of the school. Eddie steps in and tries to find a compromise to save the match. 

Unknown to Chlo, Donte is taking his role as husband seriously, and puts a deposit down on a dingy flat â his and Chlo's new love nest. There's trouble in store, however, as Brett grows dangerously close to Chlo and the chemistry between them becomes electric. 

Elsewhere, the pressure is taking its toll on Jack. He's been grilled on budgets by school adviser Ria Cheetham, and has had a huge run-in with Tom about the raffle-ticket scam. To top it all, Davina is on a residential course and he has no shoulder to cry on. By the end of the day, he finds himself popping more pills in order to cope and even asks the ever-devoted Steph out for a drink â where they enjoy more than just a heart-to-heart. 

_Tom Clarkson is played by Jason Done, Janeece by Chelsee Healey, Maxine by Ellie Paskell, Jasmine Koreshi by Shabana Bakhsh, Eddie Lawson by Neil Morrissey, Chlo by Katie Griffiths, Donte by Adam Thomas, Brett by Tom Payne, Jack Rimmer by Jason Merrells, Ria Cheetham by Maria Lennon, Davina Shackleton by Christine Tremarco and Steph Haydock by Denise Welch._

----------


## Bubblegum

ooh chlo and brett are playing a dangerous game!
last series i thought brett was quite fit but not anymore as he's grown his hair.
  Spoiler:    Chlo and Brett do sleep together after Chlo doubts getting married so young. Mika is disgusted when she finds out and the sisters relationship is in tatters

----------


## JustJodi

> ooh chlo and brett are playing a dangerous game!
> last series i thought brett was quite fit but not anymore as he's grown his hair.
>   Spoiler:    Chlo and Brett do sleep together after Chlo doubts getting married so young. Mika is disgusted when she finds out and the sisters relationship is in tatters


 
I didn't know growing longer hair made a guy LESS fit :Searchme:  
I think hes still a good looking young guy,, he could do with a hair cut,, but nothing wrong with him outside that,,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kirsty24

Episode 4

Preparations for the Waterloo Road musical, Park Side Story, are in full swing and Ben McNulty and his girlfriend, Danielle Harker, are fooling around in the art room, as the drama continues. Disaster strikes, however, when Ben falls, leaving him with a bleeding head. Drama teacher Matt also injures himself in his efforts to help Ben, but is shocked when Ben recoils in horror. The situation becomes even more bizarre when the usually apathetic Steph swoops in and rushes terrified Ben to A&E.

Steph knows more about Ben than she's letting on – Ben has HIV and Steph has promised his mum she won't breathe a word of this to the other teachers. However, the day takes a turn for the worse and the pupils and parents are in uproar when the whole school finds out about Ben's secret.

Towards the end of a traumatic day, Jack presents Davina with an engagement ring. There are congratulations in the staff room, but will rejected Steph manage to keep her mouth shut about their recent night of passion?

Elsewhere, Chlo is feeling guilty about sleeping with Brett when an oblivious Donte plans a romantic night chez Grainger. Very much in love, he can't do enough for Chlo.

Brett and Chlo, meanwhile, seem to have come to an understanding: to show they can get along, Brett gives Chlo a lift to Tom's place and gives her a present. Chlo finally feels someone is taking her seriously, and she can't help herself when she and Brett end up heading for the bedroom.

----------


## Bubblegum

tut tut chlo and brett. suppose you can't help who you fall for though!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought i would start a general discussion thread for the 3rd series of Waterloo Road. It started last Thursday - what did everyone think? It's a 20 part long series this time!  :EEK!: 

I thought it was wonderful how the programme tackled the subject of autism - my cousin has it so it was good to see them tackle this issue. I couldn't believe Steph and Grantley's attitude towards Karla though! Davina grew on me a lot in the first episode. I really liked her scenes with Karla and i'm glad Jack appointed her as her school carer.

I felt there wasn't enough mention of Izzie! I would like to have seen some more grief with Mika, Chlo and Tom... Donte and Chlo getting married was rather quick too! 

I miss Kim and Andrew too!  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

i agree, i dont think there was much mention of izzie. and also agree about missing andrew, i want him to come back!

----------


## Abbie

I think this series is going to be really good, I know what you mean about there not much mention of izzie which was annoying me but I guess they are just trying to show a different way of coping with things, I do think we'll hear a bit more

----------


## JustJodi

*Davy I also thought there was not enough mention of Izzie either. I just feel that Tom is being thrown out just because he BELIEVED that Chlo and Donte were TOO YOUNG to get married  . I just felt he was also doing something that Izzie would have done.* 

*I also felt they handled the topic of Autism quite well, but wanted to slap Steph and Grantly .. they should have FORCED Grantly to retire,, hes not a very nice person Steph is going to be a lousy replacement for Kim.*
*I miss Andrew and Kim as well, are they to come back or have they left for good ??? I forgot where did they go??*

*I am looking forward to the new series,, *

----------


## Abbie

> *I miss Andrew and Kim as well, are they to come back or have they left for good ??? I forgot where did they go??*
> 
> *I am looking forward to the new series,, *


They will be back, I though Andrew got another job for like a month or 2 in another country and Kim went with him

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really despise Grantly as a character - i'm not sure if he's meant to be a character we love to hate or something, but i just hate him, his attitude really annoys me but i suppose it could be reflective on some of the teachers that are around.

Andrew got a job offer in Rwanda and asked Kim to go with him - i think that was the last scene with them last series - so they both must have gone there together, but there was a mention in Thursday's episode that they were only away temporary, so if they are coming back, it remains to be seen. I hope they do come back though.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's a day of heartbreak at Waterloo Road, as the school drama continues. Donte is on the warpath after finding Chlo and Brett in bed together. Unable to find Brett, Donte takes out his frustrations in the school car park. 

News of Chlo and Brett travels fast and Chlo is desperate to tell Mika about her and Brett before someone else does â but she's too late. Donte confronts Chlo and Mika and he reveals the awful truth. Chlo feels sick â what has she done? Mika and Donte hate her and her friends won't talk to her. 

Donte pays Brett a visit and beats him up. Chlo finds Brett nursing his wounds and pleads with him not to report Donte to the police. Feeling isolated, Chlo returns home and packs her bags â life just can't get any worse. 

Meanwhile, Jack takes Davina out for lunch. He's determined to "do the right thing" and confess about his one-night stand with Steph, but loses his nerve. He can't tell Davina the truth; she means too much to him. Unfortunately for Jack, a misunderstanding in the staff room takes matters out of his hands and Davina finds out. Can Jack hold on to the true love of his life? 

Tom returns home to find Mika in a distressed state and Chlo nowhere to be seen. It's soon clear Chlo has run away. Mika says she couldn't care less â as far as she's concerned it's good riddance. 

Chlo, meanwhile, is in a cafÃ© being "befriended" by Lucy, who is only too happy to look after Chlo in her hour of need... 

_Donte is played by Adam Thomas, Chlo by Katie Griffiths, Brett by Tom Payne, Mika by Lauren Drummond, Jack by Jason Merrells, Davina by Christine Tremarco, Steph by Denise Welch, Tom by Jason Done and Lucy by Emma Hartley-Miller, with Neil Morrissey as Eddie Lawson and Lauren Thomas as Aleesha._

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The harsh reality is that in some schools and colleges there is a grantly. Black Abbots our college calls them because they hate change and they don't agree that kids and young people with disabilites should be educated with able bodies students.

----------


## JustJodi

*Grantly should have been turned loose to pasture.. hes too OLD SCHOOL,, and he is not about to change,,*
*As Chloe says they are in many schools and colleges,, as a disabled person, I know they are there and they are horrible people and should not be around even able bodied students,, *

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Really enjoyed the 2nd episode on Thursday (preferred it to the opening episode). Despite me missing Kim and Andrew, i must say Jasmine is a wonderful addition to the cast. I really liked how she spotted that there was a problem with that kid - she seems to have the pupils' feelings at heart and she makes a pretty good teacher, i think. Really like her character.

One thing i've been wondering is whatever happened to the Steph/Maxine storyline? Maxine hasn't featured so far and i thought they had a great on screen partnership. Steph's character grew on me because of this storyline, but she seems to have become irritating.

Grantley's treatment of Karla was once again absolutely disgusting, but as we've said, it probably reflects real life. And Chlo and Brett!  :EEK!:  We all know what's going to happen there!

----------


## JustJodi

:Big Grin:  I loved the 2nd episode as well ..
Whoa what a great character Lewis is .. he  reports THE ASPARAGUS girl is behind the bins,, an d the missing knife,, I hope this is going to be the NEW AND IMPROVED Lewis.. My partner said what happened to him he used to be the schools ring leader,now hes working in the cafeteria and is actually NICE,, 

I still hate Grantly,,he really is a bad bad teacher !!!

I still can not believe Steph is even a teacher ,, shes a real air head..can some one tell me she can not sing ! 

Rimmer is going to loose his job to Eddie if he isn't careful,, Just an observation,, Seems to me that Eddie has more experince working with kids like Paul than Rimmer ,,

UH oh about Clo and Brett. 

Bring on the 3rd episode  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Latest episode was another good one - can't believe Chlo and Brett slept together!  :EEK!:  I have a feeling they will end up carrying on and it will all get very messy in the weeks to come!

Jasmine is a great character - really liked her little storyline in the episode and how she tried to mix with the kids.

Oh dear dear Jack! Why does he have to go off with Steph!? He's gonna regret that one and I have a feeling Steph won't let it go..

----------


## Katy

I love GRantly because he reinds me of an old english teacher of mine. Someone really old school, a bit harsh but hilarious. I also like Jasmine. 
I'm not liking Chlo and Donte eing the young married couple.

----------


## Abbie

Ive missed the past 2 weeks, I dont suppose anyone can fill me in?

----------


## JustJodi

> Ive missed the past 2 weeks, I dont suppose anyone can fill me in?


CHECK THE back SPOILERS ABBIE...it tells u exactly what happend,, the first week u missed Chlo and Donte getting married,, the 2nd week chlo is already shagging Brett..those were the highlights LOL

I think you will enjoy this series,,,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Was that girl who had something wrong with her (i only watched one episode so i don't know names) only in it for one episode, i really like the actress and i asked mum about it the other day and she didn't know

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Clo, its a bit of a copy of eastenders with Zoe though

----------


## JustJodi

> Was that girl who had something wrong with her (i only watched one episode so i don't know names) only in it for one episode, i really like the actress and i asked mum about it the other day and she didn't know


 
*Vicky her name is KARLA  she has Aspergers syndrome..shes very very intelligent,, but just has some other issues..*

http://health.yahoo.com/children-beh...e--zq1009.html

----------


## Katy

Whats going on with Chlo i only caught the end of it. Has she really ran away.

----------


## JustJodi

> Whats going on with Chlo i only caught the end of it. Has she really ran away.


*Yea she did run away,,, Donte beat the poo poo out of Brett,, Donte told Mika that Brett and Chlo were shagging,,* 
*So Chlo saw no end to her problem,, so she ran off,, and some gal picked her up in a cyber cafe ( me thinks she is a BAD person) Probably selling Chlo to the highest bidder for a finders fee..*
*But towards the end Tom calls the cops and reports her missing...*
*Rimmer and Davina break up cos Davina finds out that  Rimmer has been playing horizonial mambo with Steff.. so 2 relationships did a nose dive on last nights episode *

----------

Katy (09-11-2007)

----------


## Katy

I saw Tom phoning the police and that girl on the phonesaying she got him a girl meaning chlo and Davinia breaking up with Jack i was just unsure why they had split up. 

CAn't believe Chlo and Brett, her sisters boyfriend.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I didn't think much of last night's episode to be honest, probably the weakest episode so far in my opinion - it was too focused on the Chlo/Brett and Davina/Jack stuff which I found a bit boring, but as a series so far, i'm really enjoying it.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I didn't think much of last night's episode to be honest, probably the weakest episode so far in my opinion - it was too focused on the Chlo/Brett and Davina/Jack stuff which I found a bit boring, but as a series so far, i'm really enjoying it. 

The trouble that Chlo is going to get herself into now though is going to shape up to be a good storyline, i think.

----------


## Kirst

I think the girl that picked chlo up in the cafe, will try to get her to do things with strange men.

In the end tho when she returns back to waterloo road, her and donte may get back together....

Would be very very strange if Donte and Mika got together....  :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

What a fantastic episode tonight - Jack leaving was extremely sad, he was one of my favourite characters so it was upsetting to see him go. His scene with Davina at the end was a really poignant scene and it just goes to show that a character doesn't need a dramatic exit for their departure to be special.

I'm looking forward to Eva Pope being the new headteacher next week (loved her as Frances Myers in Bad Girls) and it's good that Chlo will be in it again next week, as her storyline will be continuing.

----------


## Katy

I think it will be weird without Jack. I loved him as the head. I was nearly in tears when the kids barricaded the governors into the carpark. It was a really good episode. I knew Mika would change her mind in the end and couldnt stay hating Chlo. Loved the scene as well with Mika and Jack that was really touching. s

----------


## kirsty24

Episode 6 
It's a day of turmoil at Waterloo Road, as the school drama continues. Chlo is still missing, and Jack undergoes a major grilling as part of an investigation into the school's budget.

Jack and Waterloo Road are in the media spotlight yet again as he speaks to reporters about Chlo's disappearance. Mika is still angry, but Donte, nursing a broken heart, steals Lewis Seddon's moped and goes to look for Chlo.

Jack is desperate to win Davina back. Although she defends him in the staff room and clearly loves him, the pain is too much and she just can't understand why Jack slept with a desperate, middle-aged woman when he had her.

Jack's day gets worse when Eddie discovers Jack's use for the Excellence In Cities' money. Ria Cheetham forces Jack to confess that he's manipulated the budget. She can't overlook this, and calls an emergency school-governors' meeting.

Despite Jack's impassioned speech, the meeting does not go well. However, Eddie vigorously backs Jack, and says he's proud to be his deputy. With the support of the pupils and staff – even Tom has softened towards him – can Jack talk his way out of the situation?

Grantly Budgen, meanwhile, has problems of his own. He is sinking deeper into debt and his wife, Fleur, has no idea about the mess they are in.

Brett tells Matt he can no longer be part of the musical. His personal life is in such a mess he can't concentrate, leaving the future of the musical hanging in the balance.

----------


## kirsty24

Episode 7
Waterloo Road is reeling after the departure of Jack, apart from Eddie, who thinks he’s the new acting Head. However, he’s dealt a bitter blow in the shape of Rachel Mason, the newly appointed Head Teacher. It doesn’t take long for them to be at loggerheads, the tension growing as she introduces her plans for a ‘Business Enterprise College’.

In a desperate bid to pay off his gambling debts Grantly Budgen is gambling online using school computers. Rachel finds out, and warns him he’s on his way out unless he changes his ways, and she immediately gets the measure of Steph, she’ll have her performance closely monitored from now on.

Tom and Mika are still looking for Chlo, who is sharing a flat with Lucy and her boyfriend Shaun. Shaun suggests how Chlo can contribute to the rent, they expect her to steal. Things go badly when she’s caught. 

Mika is struggling, feeling increasingly isolated, she drowns her sorrows. 

Eddie is beginning to think Rachel may be on to something when he sees the kids acting as entrepreneurs. Brett is on to win but he’s thrown by a drunk Mika. Rachel tries to intervene but ends up covered in Mika’s vodka lunch. Rachel may have seen more of the vulnerable side of life than she’s letting on, as she comforts Mika with some wise and reassuring words. 

Meanwhile, Chlo finds out the horror of how Shaun and Lucy expect her to pay the rent following the failed shoplifting, she’s to turn tricks. In a client’s house Chlo manages to call Tom, who with the police in tow, makes a mad dash over to save her

----------


## kirsty24

Episode 8
At Waterloo Road, the most difficult boys and some of the staff are going on an adventure trip, as the school drama continues. Rachel thinks the worst, and Tom is reluctant as he's only just got his family back, but he joins Eddie, Davina and Grantly. When Grantly insults Bolton Smillie's mum, the trip provides Bolton with an opportunity to wreak revenge.

Meanwhile, Sally Froggatt gets ready for school with her little brother, Ben. Sally's mother, Denise, is in Spain. Unable to contact Ben's babysitter, Sally leaves for school. She decides to head home later, though, when she still can't reach the babysitter. When Sally is caught leaving school premises, Rachel sends her to the cooler. However, home alone, Ben has managed to find his way out of the house and into an abandoned freezer.

Tensions are high between Mika, Chlo, Brett and Donte, and Rachel tries to clear the air. Mika says she never wants to see Brett again, so he requests a transfer to another school.

Eddie is happy as the boys are getting into the competitive spirit on the adventure trip. Bolton is determined to bring the trip to an early end, and when he comes across Grantly sleeping, he goes for it but manages to tumble over a crag instead. Bravely, Eddie climbs down to rescue him, putting himself in real danger.

Rachel's caught up helping Sally with her little brother when she hears the trip has been cancelled. Back at base, Eddie is disappointed but over a drink Rachel sympathises, and tells him she wanted the trip to work as well.

----------


## kirsty24

Episode 9
Karla and Janeece are in the playing fields for an archaeological dig, as the school drama continues. Grantly is preoccupied with the racing papers until some human bones are uncovered. He rushes to get head teacher Rachel and deputy head Eddie when he realises the bones are those of a baby. Eddie becomes distressed, and, out of sight, he pulls a photograph of a baby from his wallet.

The police arrive and soon discover that the mother of the baby may be a pupil. Steph takes charge of the situation, but is stunned when the mother comes forward. Eddie can't take any more, and, when challenged, reveals he has a son his ex won't let him see. Rachel takes over.

Asperger's pupil Karla, meanwhile, is confused that her dig has been interrupted. Aleesha and Danielle wind her up, and push her into getting a petition together. Davina finds out and Eddie goes ballistic.

Brett is later left reeling when Mika tells him she may be pregnant. When Donte struggles with his homework, Celine offers to help and they become close – but Donte is still carrying a torch for Chlo.

Davina and Tom seem to be getting closer, too, and Tom asks her to come for a curry with him and the girls. She refuses, but immediately regrets her decision.

Elsewhere, there's a spark between Rachel and Eddie as they become flirtatious with each other over a drink. But Rachel pushes him too far when she suggests he make contact with his ex, and he leaves – ripping up Alison's number. Rachel, however, picks up the piece of paper and decides to make a call...

----------


## kirsty24

Episode 10
Head teacher Rachel and Eddie prepare to present their initiative for Waterloo Road, the Rochdale Business and Enterprise College, as the school drama continues. The presentation is wrecked, however, when Alison, Eddie's ex, turns up and dumps his son, Michael, on him. Eddie's happy, but Rachel is left struggling with the presentation on her own.

Rachel decides to salvage the situation by bringing the first performance of the school musical, Park Side Story, forward. Matt, Steph and the pupils, however, are totally surprised and, to top it all, Rachel wants a full house.

Grantly, meanwhile, still owes Tom but can't get any money out of the cash point to pay him back. Tom follows him home but is horrified at what he finds – Grantly's bedridden wife, Fleur, is unaware of the mess he's got himself into

Smarting from being replaced in the lead role, Aleesha plots revenge and sabotages the show as the matinÃ©e begins – which sends Matt over the edge.

Elsewhere, Fleur shocks Grantly by arriving at the school – she's prepared to listen and help him out of a financial hole. Their devotion rubs off on Tom and Davina, who finally admit their feelings with a sneaky kiss.

Everyone seems to be loved up apart from Chlo and Mika. Donte still wants a reunion, but Chlo returns her wedding ring. Brett, meanwhile, is encouraged when he and Mika get on well together on stage, but she makes it clear she was only acting.

At the show, Rachel shudders when she spots a familiar face – could her past be coming back to haunt her? 
< Previous Episode

----------

DaVeyWaVey (17-11-2007), pinkles14 (17-11-2007), xxxxxx (09-12-2007)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonights was probably the best episode so far this series for me. Eva Pope is brilliant, i like her character already - firm but fair. I like the way shes not just totally work minded and has got a heart aswell as seen with Mika. The whole Clo thing was so intense, i think it proved that getting away from home isnt all its cracked up to be. Great ep anyway.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Last week's episode when Jack left is my favourite episode of the series so far, though tonight's was brilliant also. Eva Pope really plays the part of the new headteacher really well - I instantly liked her character and I really like the attitude that she has - kinda similar to her character, Frances Myers in Bad Girls! That's what it reminded me of, but I think Rachel is a bit more of a firm character.

The Chlo stuff was really good as well and I found the two girls interviewing Steph for the school newspaper rather amusing.  :Big Grin:  (reminds me of the school page that I do, except I can't do scandals!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## JustJodi

*Whoa  what an excellent episode,, it was good seeing Grantly not so cocky after he got a dressing down.. and checking with a union offical ( his offense was an immediate DISMISSAL) Steph is going to go down in flames if she isn't careful, her JOKING around is going get her sacked,,I dunno but did any of you notice some raw sexual tension between the new head mistress and Eddie ??* 
*The part with Chlo and those awful people was great, and Chlo was so lucky she has Tom to love her ,, the part where chlo and mika hug  had me in tears and goose bumps a mile high,,*
*This was one series is one of my favorites so far,, I thank who ever it was who encouraged me to watch it!!!!*

----------


## Shanx19

Who is the new PA? The black woman.

What has sehe been in before? She played a social worker or a nurse or something.

ITS DRIVING ME POTTY!!!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

What an amazing episode tonight - one of the best WR have ever done in my opinion. The storyline with the dead baby was fantastic, and I thought it was a good choice that Maxine was revealed as the mother, as her fantastic relationship with Steph was reignited. Their scene where Maxine confessed what happened was extremely emotional, as were the ones with Lewis where he thought he would have made a "crap dad"  :Sad:  

The Karla storyline was rather realistic I thought, and it's being portrayed really well. I like her friendship with Davina.

Nice to see Rachel and Eddie's relationship developing too - finding out Eddie's past was rather interesting.

----------


## Katy

I thought it was a brilliant episode last night, really gripping stuff. It was really well worked, i thought Mika was the mother at one point but then we hada whole new twist. Thought Ellie Paskell was brilliant.

----------


## Chris_2k11

its just one good episode after another with this show. the Maxine stuff almost brought a tear to my eye.

----------


## Katy

> its just one good episode after another with this show. the Maxine stuff almost brought a tear to my eye.



It did bring a tear to my eye. I got an email saying the second series is being released on DVD next year and that they have comissioned a 4th, YAY. 

I have been shocked at how ood this series has actially been, i thought with all the people leaving then it would go down hill but the new characters have been introduced are all fab.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris-tmas
> 
> 
> its just one good episode after another with this show. the Maxine stuff almost brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> It did bring a tear to my eye. I got an email saying the second series is being released on DVD next year and that they have comissioned a 4th, YAY. 
> 
> I have been shocked at how ood this series has actially been, i thought with all the people leaving then it would go down hill but the new characters have been introduced are all fab.


yeh i agree, ive been really impressed with them all especially Rachel i think shes brilliant. I actually like her more in this than bad girls.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm over the moon that a 4th series has been commisioned (for another 20 part run). And I will be buying the Series 2 DVD when it's out next year.

Rachel, Jasmine and Matt are all brilliant characters that have been introduced. I always like Eva Pope no matter what role she is in. I like her as Rachel, but she was also fantastic as Frances Myers in Bad Girls.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Davina is also another of my faves at the moment

----------


## Katy

I much prefer Davinia since Jack has gone, i prefer her now as hse is not just the secratary. Its a programme i have enjoyed since day one. I find it keeps you gripped you don't really know what is ging to happen next.

----------


## JustJodi

*I think Tom has his EYE on Davina,,actually I do not think Davina is ready for another relationship..Eddie and the boss lady Rachel?? another possiblility for the romance department .*
*Steph will just have to make do with the Gay Drama teacher Matt *

----------


## kirsty24

Episode 11

Bolton Smilie and his gang are only 18 months away from joining the real world, and to Bolton, it's all just a game. In an attempt to give them all a hard lesson Rachel is convinced a day trip to prison could give them the scare they need to take school, and their future, more seriously. Bolton's well up for the visit - it'll be a right laugh, and his jailbird dad's told him prison is a cushy number. He's made a deal with Rachel that if he doesn't feel differently about school following the day trip, he's free to drop out of Waterloo Road.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wasn't Rachel just great tonight?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Wasn't Rachel just great tonight?!


She was fab! And wasn't the set of the prison used tonight the old set of G Wing in Bad Girls? It must have been a trip down memory lane for Eva Pope.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol yeah! good to see good old Mick Johnson from brookie again too!

----------


## JustJodi

*Great show !!!! Rachel did a fab job,, she really did a number on Bolton..actually if it had been me I would have left him in there a bit longer with that actor,,* 
*Hmm Tom and Davina  oh dear,, how do u guys think Izzys kids are going to take Tom dating Davina ?? I mean legally he has no real rights over the girls does he,,, what ever happened to Izzys ex hubby that was in the first few episodes of series 1 ???????*

----------


## GwennieS

I think this series is the best one yet, after so many off the "old" faces left I thought oh dear it will go down hill from  here, but it's the opposite, it's going from strength to strenght and this new storyline about Rachel's past looks very interesting.  

Umm, Tom and Davina, not sure about those, he could do better !! But I'm sure the girls will be supportive whatever Tom decides and he will concider their feelings as well, lets face it, the father which appeared in series 1 isn't really a father to them is he?

----------


## Katy

I dont think Mika was very impressed when she saw DAvina and Tom. I thought Janeece was really good in last nights episode, she was really sweet with the old people.

----------


## Perdita

> I dont think Mika was very impressed when she saw DAvina and Tom. I thought Janeece was really good in last nights episode, she was really sweet with the old people.


Yes, I was well impressed with her attitude too. It is good to see young people able to get on with old people rather than snatching their shopping bags and beaten them to death for less than a Â£.

----------


## Katy

exactly it was nice to show the good side of people. Us mancunian teenagers arent all like Lewis Seddon who go round beating people up.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another great episode tonight (as always). Good to see Jasmine getting a storyline of her own, I hope Michaela gets found out and omg what about Grantley's dancing  :EEK!:  haha

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree Chris - another good episode. Grantley and his dancing was funny. Jasmine is a good character, so was nice to a storyline with her. It was nice to find out a bit of her past too (that she used to be a bully) gave the overall character a bit more depth.

----------


## kirsty24

Does any one now the link to Lucy Dixons (Danielle's) myspace becasue i heard that they are photos of the series 3 final episdoe and the waterloo road wrap party.

----------


## [email protected]

waterloo road is right good, hope micheal gets found out though :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Poor Janeece, it was so awful that horrible man. Pretty impressive views from Beethem Tower though.

----------


## JustJodi

*Good episode tonight, Chloe should not have done what she did, Maxine helping her find CHEAT SHEETS on line was not on.*
*The storyline about the Iran girl Sameen was a good one, Rachel did her best for her.. wonder if we will ever see Sameen again* 
*I just love Eddies character.. and how he is going to be supportive of Rachel, then confronting that nasty guy then punching him ..* 
*It was great.......... now to see what happens with Chloe.. and if they ever figure out she cheated.*
*I guess that was the end of any relationship between Davina and Tom???*
*This has been a great series so far *

----------


## Perdita

I enjoyed tonights episode too, loved Eddy punching the contractor, been dying to do this myself for a while now.  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

I love Eddi and Rachel, i thought at first i would hate them as you cant replace Jack Rimmer but i think you can. You have to feel for Tom and the girls. He isnt the best at this fatherhood thing bless him. 

Not many episodes left series three but the plus side the DVD for series 2 is out soon, YAY !

----------


## megan999

What happened to Sameen in the end? Did she get taken away by the immigration people?

----------


## JustJodi

*yes megan she did get taken away..she made the decison to go herself becauses she rather be WITH her family than not at all, so she went,*

----------

megan999 (01-03-2008)

----------


## Katy

It was soo sad, i wish id have had a head teacher like Rachel when i was at school. 

I think things are going to backfire on Chlo. Cant wait for next week or how the series ends.

----------


## Katy

With teachers like GRantly Budgen the poor kids have no hope. Sp great to see Tom happy at the end and it was nice to see Jack back as well. Cant wait for next weeks. Thought the scene with steph and maxine was really sweet as well.

----------


## JustJodi

*Great episode,, looks like next week is going to be a SMASHING ...*
*Loved seeing Jack ... he looked GREAT,,* 
*Stephanie has had it coming for a long time, she does not seem to take things SERIOUSLY.. jokes about every thing,, but good that Claude gave the school some money,, i had to giggle when he said not to send Steph to France for retraining,, * 
*Grantly is HORRIBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder those kids are suffering..God forbid he mentor Davina,,he would turn her into a Mini Grantly,,  * 
*Hmmmmmmm does any one think that Donte and Chlo may end up getting back together,, I can not stand his new snuggle bunny,, she is such a PITA...*
*Yep I have a feeling that Chlo's cheating is gonna back fire !!!!!!*
*Glad that Davina came back to Tom  those two will be good together..Now that the girls are more accepting, things should be Okie dokie now...*
*NEXT WEEK  whoo hooo looks like the bad dude is coming back for REVENGEEE against Rachel*

----------


## Liz1979

wowo tonights episode was great 
cant wait for the new series

----------


## Katy

How can they leave it like that, what a series, and what an ending. Chlo and Donte at the end looked like old times.

----------


## Liz1979

i know what you mean cant belive we have to wait so long for the next series

----------


## JustJodi

*omg what a cliff hanger,,, will Rachel make it or not ???* 
*when is the next series to start ????????any one know  *

----------


## Perdita

> *omg what a cliff hanger,,, will Rachel make it or not ???* 
> *when is the next series to start ????????any one know  *


Shed Media plc ("Shed" or the "Company"), one of the UK's leading independent producers and distributors of television content, is pleased to announce Shed Productions and Wall to Wall have secured the following re-commissions:

Waterloo Road: Re-commission of 20 hours (from SHED Media Plc)

Next series in 2009, so a little wait to see whether Rachel has made it or not.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (18-03-2008)

----------


## Katy

they start filming in May, i read in a magazine. I cant wait it was a great series. 

I hope they bring a DVD out for it as well like they have the first two series.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I cant believe it ive missed about 3 weeks worth  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

It's all got a bit too soapy for my liking, it used to be great, and where the hell has all the old cast gone? It's just Grantly and Steph!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh god tears were flowing like a river in the last 10 minutes.. could have been earlier but I was holding it in! What an ending.. LOVE IT!..  :Sad:  x

----------


## Katy

> It's all got a bit too soapy for my liking, it used to be great, and where the hell has all the old cast gone? It's just Grantly and Steph!



Thats what Jason Merrells thought and it was one of the reasons why he left. 

Theres a rumour circulating that Kim is going to return for series 4.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Starts Wednesday 7th January for a 90 minute special (8.00 - 9.30)

*Episode 1*

Waterloo Road opens its doors for a new term tonight and, following the fire that nearly destroyed the school, head teacher Rachel Mason is more determined than ever to get the school back on track. 

Rachel's bold new initiatives include the implementation of a full extended services programme for the community and a no exclusion policy for pupils – this is the year Waterloo Road serves everyone. 

However, her commitment is immediately put to the test when the Kelly "family from hell" turn up. Unknown to the school, 15-year-old Earl Kelly is a borderline psychopath and has a gun that he menacingly shows off to terrified pupils Paul and Bolton. 

Elsewhere, fit new PE teacher Rob Cleaver is getting Steph, Jasmine and Matt in a lather, whilst Grantly is sporting a new look with an ill-fitting toupee. 

Rachel, meanwhile, is in the process of interviewing for the head of Extended Services, and thinks Melissa Ryan is perfect for the job. Deputy head Eddie, however, is surprised with her choice, but what he doesn't know is that Melissa is Rachel's sister. 

Rachel finds an anonymous note under her door informing her that there is a gun on the school premises. An evacuation is ordered and the police are called. Earl cons his little brother, Denzil, into taking the gun and Denzil is left alone, confused and scared. When a terrified Denzil comes face to face with Donte, he accidentally pulls the trigger and panic descends on the school. 

Later, when having a well-earned drink with the staff, Rachel has to face Eddie's questions about the two of them and their future. Rachel, however, is adamant that there is no "them". 

Finally, Tom and Davina are in for a nasty shock when they arrive home and realise that their new neighbours are none other than the Kelly family.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Waterloo Road settles into the new term as Head Teacher Rachel Mason continues to try to get the school back on track. 

It's Melissa Ryan's first day as Head of Extended Services and, as Rachel's sister, she has a lot to prove. Rachel is relying on her to make the initiative work and is also keen to keep the family connection a secret. But she hasn't reckoned on Melissa's son, Philip, blabbing after being bullied by Bolton and Paul. The news spreads like wildfire and Deputy Head Eddie is furious that he is the last to know. 

Unfortunately, Melissa's teaching skills are pretty poor and she has a hard time inspiring a class of adults. She loses control completely when Candice and Rose Kelly have a fight. Eddie comes to the rescue but, by lunch time, half the class has given up. Can Melissa rally the local community and encourage more adults to turn up for the class? 

Elsewhere in the school, new security guard Dave develops a crush on Steph. 

Later, in the pub, the sparks fly between Melissa and Eddie. It looks like Eddie may finally be able to move on from Rachel ... to her sister. 

Tom's not having such a good time with the Kelly family living next door, as yet another party rages into the night...

*Episode 3*

Davina's reputation at Waterloo Road is at stake, as the drama set in a school continues. She is is accused of racism by a Maori supply teacher, Maaka Lacey, with an alternative approach to teaching. Their relationship rapidly deteriorates and, with just her word against an experienced teacher's, will she be able to clear her name?

Tom, meanwhile, is unable to keep his struggle with the Kellys out of Waterloo Road when a determined Earl pushes him to breaking point at school, leading Tom to question his future as Head of Pastoral Care. He suffers a further blow when Chlo and Donte announce they are selling the family home – the Kellys have driven them out.

On top of a testing day for her teachers, Rachel receives a shock that leaves her reeling when she learns that her sister, Melissa, and Eddie are an item. Rachel struggles to hide her true feelings.

Later, an ill-thought out lie from Steph to save her from the clutches of Security Dave spells the end for Grantly's marriage, and Maxine is pulling the wool over Steph's eyes when it comes to her relationship with Earl.

Tom and Davina decide to buy the house from Chlo and Donte. However, there's a nasty shock in store when they return home – a dead bird is lying on their doorstep. Earl has been busy again...

----------


## Chris_2k11

Cant wait!!  :Cheer:  the best drama on the box

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am just glad that Davina and Rachel survived the fire! Two of my favourite characters on the show.

----------


## Bryan

> Cant wait!!  the best drama on the box


that's not saying much though. british drama is diare these days! Except for Skins of course  :Heart:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Father Chris-tmas
> 
> 
> Cant wait!!  the best drama on the box
> 
> 
> that's not saying much though. british drama is diare these days! Except for Skins of course


Much of it may well be dire but I've yet to see ANY drama from anywhere in the world match up to the superb SPOOKS. Waterloo Road, The Bill, Holby and Casualty can hardly be described as dire by any stretch of the imagination.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Waterloo Road, The Bill, Holby and Casualty can hardly be described as dire by any stretch of the imagination.


hey alan, you missed your fave out.. EE  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Bah Humbug!!
> 
> 
> Waterloo Road, The Bill, Holby and Casualty can hardly be described as dire by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> hey alan, you missed your fave out.. EE


Wash your mouth out with soap. How have you got the brass neck to use drama and EE in the same sentence. Someone has had too much Mulled Wine today.  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by Bah Humbug!!
> 
> 
> Waterloo Road, The Bill, Holby and Casualty can hardly be described as dire by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> hey alan, you missed your fave out.. EE


I prefer to go to the theatre to watch Pantomime rather than endure it on BBC1 3 times a week. :Lol:  


GERRRRRRRRRROOOOUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAMAAAAA  HHHHHHPPPPPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB



Barbara Windsor the Pantomime Dame.

----------


## Emmie

EEEKK! I can't wait!! It's gona be amazin! Oh and series 3 is out on DVD in feb!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Anybody watch the opening of Series 4 tonight? What did everyone think?

I thought it was a good way to kick off the series. The family seem to be very interesting indeed. The gun storyline was handled well and it was nice to see a school issue be central to the first episode... hopefully the remainder of the series won't be too bogged down in soapier storylines. 

Rachel is a great character. It's good to see her wanting to do the best for the school and I feel sorry for her as she obviously hasn't got over the fire, I don't think.. even though she's trying her best to disguise it. I can't believe that new woman was her sister  :EEK!:  Eddie isn't going to be too happy about that!

When Donte ran into the school, I actually thought he was going to get shot! I'm really glad he didn't though. 

Can't wait for next week's episode  :Thumbsup:   I am so glad this series is back!

----------


## Katy

Me to, I loved it, i thought it was really good. Really laughed when Rachel was like "this is Rochdale, not Hackney or Moss Side" as my dad has just got a job in Rochdale. 

I had a feeling there was something dodgy about the lady that was Rachels sister, was she in Coronation Street? she looked really familier.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah, she played Lucy in Coronation Street a few years ago. Peter Barlow got married to her, whilst he was still married to Shelley.

----------

Katy (08-01-2009)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

That was an amazing episode! These guys do so much better than what you see in EastEnders!
I swear I've seen Marley and Earl before! I think maybe Grange Hill or something  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Mannn that had me in tears.. Several times  :Embarrassment: 
I didn't even know this was on! I was just switching channels.. I love you BBCiPlayer, least now I can catch it next week etc. if I'm busy!

----------


## JustJodi

*Omg I am so glad this show is back on !!!!!!*
*Excellently done.... they handled the gun thing very very well.That kid who gave his little brother the gun was PURE EVIL..* 
*The mother of all those kids seems awfully young to have so many of those kids and a grand baby<??>*

*I love Rachel's character..boy Eddie is gonna be PEEVED when he finds out the new person they hired is Rachels sis.*

*Hmmmmmm did I miss some one ??? seems that Chloe's sister is not around ?? Can some one bring me up to speed..*
*Grantly     and his RUG...* 

*Bring on next weeks episode..*

----------


## JustJodi

> That was an amazing episode! These guys do so much better than what you see in EastEnders!
> I swear I've seen Marley and Elvin (forgot his name) before! I think maybe Grange Hill or something 
> Mannn that had me in tears.. Several times 
> I didn't even know this was on! I was just switching channels.. I love you BBCiPlayer, least now I can catch it next week etc. if I'm busy!


 
*MARLEY  PLAYED SAM ON CASUALTY*
*the PE teacher was GUPPY  on Casualty*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Mika and Brett weren't mentioned at all Jodi which is a bit annoying. I'm not surprised though. The writers of Shed Productions usually blackhole their characters between series of their dramas, and we are left with no explanation of their disappearances.. I think we have to assume Mika and Brett had both left school now as they were getting quite old to be school students! No mention of the guy who blackmailed Rachel either, it was like he never even existed! A bit annoying but I think we have to assume he died in the fire at the end of the last series, as he looked in a bad way then.

Spicy - Marley was in Casualty a few years back, playing a receptionist. He was also in the CBBC show, UGetMe.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (08-01-2009)

----------


## di marco

> Mika and Brett weren't mentioned at all Jodi which is a bit annoying. I'm not surprised though. The writers of Shed Productions usually blackhole their characters between series of their dramas, and we are left with no explanation of their disappearances.. I think we have to assume Mika and Brett had both left school now as they were getting quite old to be school students!


i assumed theyd left too. but surely mika would be seen/at least mentioned seeing as shes chlos sis?

----------


## di marco

> I swear I've seen Marley and Elvin (forgot his name) before! I think maybe Grange Hill or something


if you mean the guy with the gun, he was in grange hill, me and my sis for about the 1st hour were so sure he had been in waterloo road before playing a different character, then we suddenly realised it was grange hill lol! he played taylor

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (08-01-2009)

----------


## Kirsty :]

I'm sure Marley was in Tracy Beaker too.

I caught a few episodes of Waterloo Road last series, and I really enjoyed it but was never in when it was on and didn't know about iplayer!
So I thought I'd give this episode a watch and I really enjoyed it  :Smile:  That poor little boy  :Sad:  Evil evil brother! Although, the 2 he pointed the gun at aren't any better!!

----------


## Katy

I think Earl has been in Waterloo Road before though as a different character, when he gave maxine drugs and he stole the hat from the sewing factory i think it was series to. 

I'm sure Mika will get a mention sooner or later, they'll probably have a phone call sayign unis goin well or something. It is pretty annoying though when they dont explain characters disappearences.

----------


## di marco

> I think Earl has been in Waterloo Road before though as a different character, when he gave maxine drugs and he stole the hat from the sewing factory i think it was series to.


maybe i wasnt going mad then when i thought he was in it before, i thought he had something to do with maxine too just couldnt remember what

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> No mention of the guy who blackmailed Rachel either, it was like he never even existed!
> 
> Spicy - Marley was in Casualty a few years back, playing a receptionist. He was also in the CBBC show, UGetMe.


I have got such a bad memory but however I did too wonder what happened to the man who blackmailed Rachel!
I don't watch both of those shows so I am guessing I seen him on Tracey Beaker  :Lol:  Thanks though x



> if you mean the guy with the gun, he was in grange hill, me and my sis for about the 1st hour were so sure he had been in waterloo road before playing a different character, then we suddenly realised it was grange hill lol! he played taylor


Oh thank god, it wasn't just me going mad then  :Lol:  Thanks x



> I'm sure Marley was in Tracy Beaker too.


Yup that's the one! Thank-you! x

----------


## Layne

What a good first episode  :Cheer:  I kind of lost interest in this last series - but im deffo interesting in this one  :Big Grin: 
Rachel is ace, and i love the kelly family - how lovely is Marley - But poor Denzel  :Sad: 
AND GUPPY FROM CASUALTY is there  :Big Grin:  woo!

----------


## pinkles14

very good first episode wish they would say where Mika is as its annoying..
looking forward to next weeks episode....

----------


## Emmie

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> I think Earl has been in Waterloo Road before though as a different character, when he gave maxine drugs and he stole the hat from the sewing factory i think it was series to.
> 
> 
> maybe i wasnt going mad then when i thought he was in it before, i thought he had something to do with maxine too just couldnt remember what



Yea he was on waterloo road  he played Noel Parkin in 1 episode Series 2 Episode 8


and i thought series 4 opener was okay, not as good as i thought it would be, and ekk just orderd series 3 on dvd :P  xx

----------


## alan45

Any more spoilers yet Mr Wavey

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

From the BBC Press Office:

*Episode 4/20*

Tom's feud with the Kelly family intensifies when he becomes convinced that Earl Kelly is leaving dead birds on his doorstep, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues.

To ease the situation, Eddie organises a falconry day at the school, but when one of the birds goes missing, there seems to be only one explanation â Earl has stolen the bird to get back at Tom and Eddie.

Determined that Waterloo Road can help the Kelly family turn themselves around, Rachel attempts to help Rose Kelly give up drinking and get a job, while trying to persuade Marley that he can't be responsible for the family for ever. Flick is also convinced that she knows what's best for Marley â it's being with her and competing for the post of Head Boy. Marley is not so sure, who would vote for him with his crazy family?

Meanwhile, romance is in the air at a school speed-dating event â can Fleur and Grantly finally bury the hatchet, and will Steph succumb to Dave's charms?

Rachel questions Melissa about whether her blossoming relationship with Eddie is moving too fast, but Rachel's joke about moving in together sounds good to Melissa, who asks Eddie.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

*Episode 5/20*

Head Of Extended Services Melissa Ryan has organised a drugs awareness initiative with voluntary tests for the senior year pupils, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues. But school governor Ralph Mellor has his own agenda and plans to use the tests to get Marley Kelly kicked out of the school and thus moved away from his daughter, Flick â even if it means tampering with the results. 

What follows sees Ralph's hatred for the Kelly family grow as he becomes more determined than ever to destroy them. He places a call to Social Services, which will have devastating effects. 

Meanwhile, with her dad's plans to separate them having failed, Flick meets Marley after school. She loves him more than ever, but Marley has some shocking news, leaving her heart-broken.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have to say despite losing so many original characters its still remained consistently good. enjoying it so far. Steph's opened a can of worms hasn't she? haha

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

*Episode 6/20*

Having applied to be an emergency foster carer, Matt Wilding may be biting off more than he can chew with his first ward, Sambuca Kelly, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive continues.

It's not long before her reprobate dad, Reynold, pitches up wanting Sam to stay with him. However, it's all part of his secret plan to get back in with Rose, and he's incensed when Sam wants to continue to stay with Matt. Reynold and Earl Kelly take their revenge on Matt's flat, warning Sam that, unless she returns home with them, Matt will receive similar treatment.

Meanwhile, Donte has launched his latest venture, Donte Charles Boxing Promotions, and has organised an underground match between Waterloo Road, represented by Bolton Smilie, and a rival school. With Donte's debts spiralling out of control, the boxing match offers a quick way to earn some cash. But can he continue to keep the teachers in blissful ignorance of the illegal match?

Back at the Kelly household, Rose appears resigned to having Reynold back in her life, even though she knows he's bad for her and the kids.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

*Episode 7/20*

A loved-up Eddie tries to keep his mind on the job, but his day gets hijacked by an argument between Danielle Harker and her father, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive continues. What starts off as a debate about home-schooling versus state education soon escalates into a domestic dispute, fuelled by a misunderstanding between Danielle and Aleesha.

Elsewhere, romance is in the air and a determined Jasmine decides to push her flirtation with PE teacher Rob Cleaver up a gear. Things are progressing between Maxine and Earl, too, when a show of solidarity takes their relationship to the next level. Chlo and Donte have some life-changing news of their own but, whilst Donte is ecstatic, Chlo isn't so sure.

Head teacher Rachel, meanwhile, is horrified when Eddie's relationship with her sister, Melissa, takes a dramatic leap forward, and Philip seems to be hiding a secret that threatens everyone's plans.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Why do I have a feeling that Melissa is just stringing Eddie along? That Phillip kid is definetly hiding something...

----------


## Emmie

whats the bets that clo is pregnant maybe ? xxx

----------


## Katy

i think she will be, i am loving the stuff with the Kelly's i alwaays knew that Mellor character was a piece of work.

----------


## di marco

good epi last night i thought, although i guessed from the beginning that flicks drugs test would come back positive. cant believe her dad swapped the results though! also, why did marley go with social services? as hes in 6th form im guessing hes over 16 so he could carry on living with his mum if he wanted?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought it was the best episode since the first episode last night. Ralph is a nasty piece of work - I'm really glad he got found out to be the liar that he is. 

The character of Rose is growing on me. She really is making the effort to change but it was thrown back in her face, when social services came to take her children away. I didn't think they just barged in and took the kids just from a tip off?  :Confused:   I'm not sure why Marley went with them..

Can't believe Marley and Flick split up - hopefully they'll get back together soon.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

According to Wikipedia:

It has been confirmed Rachel will return in Series 4. She will have a lot more to deal with because of the Kelly 'Family From Hell' and her sister, Melissa Ryan 's relationship with Rachel's future boyfriend Eddie Lawson. Rachel has feelings for Eddie and in episode 20 she finally tells him how she feels. Rachel goes on a trip with the choir and jokes to Eddie "make sure the school isn't burned down" however when she returns from her trip she sees the whole front of the school knocked down and Eddie trapped."

Not the most reliable source, but does anyone think there's something in this?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

*Episode 8/20*

A spot inspection at the school kicks off a day filled with anxiety and conflict both for staff and pupils, in this week's visit to Waterloo Road. 

Davina and Jasmine fall out over Rob's treatment of Bolton, while Philip threatens Melissa and Eddie's happiness with more secrets about his mum's past. Now in the know, Rachel begs Melissa to tell Eddie the truth, but Melissa dismisses Rachel's worries by assuring her that everything is under control. 

Earl, meanwhile, is doing his best to convince Maxine that they should have a baby. He wants them to finally have what they never had from their own childhood â a proper family, a home and stability. Steph is horrified, but Maxine is adamant that she's the only one who understands Earl. However, the arrival of a mystery girl looking for Earl has Maxine questioning if she really knows him at all, and a furious confrontation with him triggers a chain of events that lead to tragedy.

----------


## di marco

> The character of Rose is growing on me. She really is making the effort to change but it was thrown back in her face, when social services came to take her children away. I didn't think they just barged in and took the kids just from a tip off?   I'm not sure why Marley went with them..


maybe it was cos she was on her last warning or something?

----------


## Katy

I cried a little at the end, it was horrible when they were all getting taken off Rose, it was really sad 

I love Rachel, i wished my headteacher was like that at my old school he was horrible! 

Loved the picture of Eddie and the legalising drugs, i think that was one of my favourite waterloo road episodes ever

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> 
> 
> The character of Rose is growing on me. She really is making the effort to change but it was thrown back in her face, when social services came to take her children away. I didn't think they just barged in and took the kids just from a tip off?  I'm not sure why Marley went with them..
> 
> 
> maybe it was cos she was on her last warning or something?


Having that cop call them did not help matters either...looks like Earl is going to stay over at Stephs?? I am surprised the Social services did not do a head count ...ok one is in the Juvie  but Earl was right in the house with Maxine ... :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DaVeyWaVey
> ...


yeh i thought that too, unless they just assumed he wasnt there so will go and get him later?

----------


## Tannie

I've just started watching it. Cause bree said so lol, but also cause there's two actors i like in it and i thought why not give it a go.

But yeah i'm kinda hooked on it now. I can't even remember what happend in the first few episodes but in the last one it had me in tear's at the end of it. (and i don't normally cry during tv). I'm really starting to like the character of Rose. But my favourite character has to be Rachel, There's something about her, i don't know what just yet. 

It was a bit strange that the police didn't do a head count when they entered the Kelly household. And is Marley not 16? if so would he not have a choice to wether he wanted to stay or not. Or is that 18?

----------


## di marco

> It was a bit strange that the police didn't do a head count when they entered the Kelly household. And is Marley not 16? if so would he not have a choice to wether he wanted to stay or not. Or is that 18?


thats what i thought, i thought it was 16 as well which is why i was confused that he went with them. surely they must have known there was 1 kid missing, maybe they just thought earl was out somewhere and they got him later?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

*Episode 9/20*

The school is reeling after the murder of Maxine Barlow, as the drama set in a state secondary school continues. Rachel feels responsible â the buck stops with her. She plans to resign with immediate effect. However, the shock revelation from Paul that the gun in the school at the start of term was Earl's and not Denzil's compels her to try to secure Denzil's release before she goes. 

Meanwhile, bereavement councillor Charlotte has her work cut out with Steph and Janeece. Steph is doing everything she possibly can to bury her true feelings while Janeece is struggling with the thought that if she hadn't left Maxine alone with Earl, he might not have pulled the trigger. Can Steph and Janeece find a way to share their grief and start the long process of healing? 

Elsewhere, realising that life is precious, Donte surprises Chlo with a romantic proposition and Eddie organises a surprise for Melissa. He's organised a beach wedding in a tropical paradise â and they leave the following week.

----------


## Katy

nooo! that cant happen, i love Maxine! Poor Steph

----------


## corriefan_irl

Will the younger brother - (Denzel?) -be coming back? He hasn't been even mentioned since that episode....

----------


## JustJodi

*I am still peeved that they have not mentioned Mika.. looks like Donte and Chloe have really dug themselves deep ..and Tom apparently has not been able to get a mortage for the house..*
*Donte is scrambling around trying to find money for their new POSH pad !!!!!!*
*I feel sorry for the kelly family, but I am really impressed with how strong Rose stood, and had her ex nicked.. Matt rocks !!!!!!*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Really enjoyed tonight's episode. Probably the best episode of the series so far. The scene before Maxine was shot was so tense. The actress who plays her is really talented too - she pulled off the emotions she was feeling so well. She was actually one of my favourite ever characters, loved her partnership with Steph so I'm really going to miss her  Glad Earl got caught in the end - he clearly needs help. 

Something not quite right about the PE teacher. He has a nasty streak underneath, I think. I thought Davina was right taking a stand and saying something about his treatment of Bolton. It did look a bit aggressive.

Melissa's secret is all a bit too silly!  what is the point of her being a double bigamist? why doesn't she just get a divorce from both previous husbands? surely it's easier than living life as a bigamist? or am I missing something?  :Confused:

----------


## Katy

As soon as they mentioned the bigamy it seemed ridiculas, aside from that it was a great episode, so emotional and really well acted. 

The girl who played Jade was really familiar i am sure i recognise the actress, but her name didnt ring any bells.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

*Episode 10/20*

It's the day of Bolton's boxing match and PE teacher Rob, who is determined to help Bolton win, gives him some pills to calm his nerves, as the drama set in a state secondary school continues. Rob's life is soon turned upside-down, however, when Jasmine finds out about the pills and reports him to the boxing medic and a furious Rachel. 

After a string of disturbances and complaints from the neighbours, the Kelly family discover that they are to be evicted. Tom feels partly to blame, and he and Rose visit the Housing Association to try to get the decision reversed. Meanwhile, Ralph Mellor, Chair of the Board Of Governors, makes Marley a cash offer on the strict proviso that he keeps well away from his daughter, Flick. A torn Marley is sorely tempted, given his current family circumstances. 

Elsewhere, Chlo puts her foot down with Donte. Unable to pay the extortionate rent on their flat, she wants to move back to Tom's. Donte is mortified and has to swallow his pride. 

It's also the day Eddie and Melissa are due to fly out to get married, but things don't quite go to plan, leaving Eddie and Rachel reeling...

----------


## JustJodi

*omg  what a great episode,, I hated that Max was shot, my partner kept saying some one is going to get hurt... that Earl was a NASTY NASTY NASTY piece of work,,I am glad he was caught..*
*I felt bad for Janece and Steph,,* 
*That PE teacher Rob is also gonna be some one to watch, hes a real meanie !! I am glad Davina stood up and said something..even tho every one seems to side with Rob.*
*I still think the whole story line about melissa was plain stoopid,,I think Phillip should just tell Eddie ..........* 

*BTW was this the last of this series ????*

----------


## alan45

Brilliant episode. God I hate that Errol Kelly character. pity the Police didnt shoot him

----------


## Chris_2k11

oh no was it the last episode? i saw tonights but missed the past 3!!

Sad tonight, felt sorry for Steph at the end  :Sad:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

There's another 11 episodes left. It's episode 10 of 20 next week. I did hear though they were taking a two week break (for Easter) after Episode 10.

----------


## Chris_2k11

oh wow 11!  :EEK!:   :Cheer:  I assumed with such a big ending tonight that was the end of the series!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> There's another 11 episodes left. It's episode 10 of 20 next week. I did hear though they were taking a two week break (for Easter) after Episode 10.


I read that it was Episode 8 today.. So another 12 episodes - Click here  :Smile:  x

That was such an amazing episode, only started following it properly this series! Don't know much about Maxine's past so was a bit confused but wow  :EEK!:  I cried alot  :Embarrassment:  I think the first episode of this series was still the best though!

----------


## di marco

it was a really good epi today, really tense at the end, im sad maxine died though, i really liked her character  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> *omg  what a great episode,, I hated that Max was shot, my partner kept saying some one is going to get hurt... that Earl was a NASTY NASTY NASTY piece of work,,I am glad he was caught..*


i hadnt read any spoilers but just knew someone was gonna get shot. i thought it was gonna be steph though, for some reason i thought she was gonna walk in when they were fighting to get the gun off earl and it was gonna accidently go off. obviously i was wrong lol!

----------


## di marco

> There's another 11 episodes left. It's episode 10 of 20 next week. I did hear though they were taking a two week break (for Easter) after Episode 10.





> oh wow 11!   I assumed with such a big ending tonight that was the end of the series!


yay im glad theres more epis in this series  :Smile:  i thought it was the end one today too

----------


## Chris_2k11

11 seems loads, I didnt think there'd be that many left! 

cant complain though!

----------


## JustJodi

*whooo hooo I am so glad there will be some more programs to watch,,next week is going to be really SAD * 
*The Kelly family is really going to have a hard time with all this....Just when Rose was coming along so good, sober and happy,, *

----------


## di marco

> *whooo hooo I am so glad there will be some more programs to watch,,next week is going to be really SAD * 
> *The Kelly family is really going to have a hard time with all this....Just when Rose was coming along so good, sober and happy,, *


yeh she will be devastated. although today i found it slightly funny that she said they were all back together again, has she forgotten one of her sons is in a detention centre?

----------


## Layne

WHAT ...... not fair  :Sad:  Sad episode, poor Steph  :Sad: 
The Earl family have deffo made this series - and its not even over yet!

----------


## Kirsty :]

Awww I balled!  :Sad: 
I really wasn't expecting that at all! I thought Steph was going to run in and save the day!  :Sad:  Really really sad episode.

----------


## alan45

It's an exciting day at Waterloo Road as Kim Campbell returns from Rwanda to resume her role as Head of Pastoral Care, as the drama set in a school continues. Popular with staff and students alike, Kim raises a few eyebrows when she turns up with a baby in tow but no Andrew Treneman... 

The staffroom rumour mill goes into overdrive â who is the father of Kim's child?

Kim can't wait to get stuck into work, but the planned careers day, involving former pupils of Waterloo Road, is thrown into chaos with the arrival of a glamour model, Sarah-Leanne. Kim finds herself battling with Sarah-Leanne to win the hearts and minds of her celebrity-obsessed students. Despite Kim's reservations, Janeece finds the careers day inspiring, although not in the way everyone would have hoped. 

For pregnant Chlo, Kim's return prompts a positive rethink about her future â one involving motherhood and hairdressing. Chlo is determined to study hard and, hopefully, progress to university. Tom is delighted but Donte isn't.

The day holds other challenges for Rachel, as she, Eddie and Philip struggle to cope in the aftermath of Melissa's departure.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yay Kim is back  :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

Kim's day starts badly when the uncle of her baby, Grace, shows up at the school threatening to expose a secret, as the drama set in a secondary school continues. Kim struggles to keep her personal life from impacting on her job as she tries to get rid of him. Desperate, she turns to Steph, who is immediately suspicious. 

With Kim's eye off the ball, Karla Bentham becomes the victim of Michaela White's exploitative money-making scheme. Unable to cope with the bullying, Karla runs away and it's a race against time for Kim to recover Karla before her own situation is exposed.

Elsewhere, annoyed that Chlo's studying is taking her away from him and knowing that there's a good chance she'll go to university, Donte takes out his frustrations in the only way he knows how â by trashing Chlo's van. Chlo is horrified to see the result of his immature reaction and worries whether Donte can raise a child when he is still behaving like one himself.

Meanwhile, still determined to pursue a career in glamour modelling, Janeece undergoes surgery to enlarge her breasts. At first, Bolton, her boyfriend, is delighted, but when he visits her at the hospital, he realises that surgery isn't very glamorous at all. A bruised Janeece looks less than enamoured with what she has done.

Romance is in the air as Rachel and Eddie inadvertently end up on a date when Philip ducks out of a family night of bowling. It isn't long before a bit of healthy competition and banter turns to flirting. Will their feelings get the better of them both?

----------


## alan45

Wednesday 1st April 2009 
With Rachel on a course, Eddie’s at the helm but he soon finds out it’s not going to be an easy ride – a community of travellers have pitched up next to the school and the traveller kids are to be enrolled at Waterloo Road.  

Janeece returns to school after her boob job and Kim is forced to clampdown on uniform customisation - as of now, the school ‘uniform’ will be just that – and everyone will look the same.  

Flick’s upset after her break up with Marley and he’s feeling even worse than she is, he accepted Ralph’s bribe for the sake of his family.  Desolate, he confesses to mum Rose who takes matters into her own hands, she can see how much her son is in love.  However, her plans go awry and feeling hopelessly rejected, she can’t resist the lure of the vodka bottle.  Back in the canteen, she’s drunk; Tom arrives and is furious with her.  Rose is at her lowest ebb and knows it...

Meanwhile, tensions are mounting between Waterloo Road pupils and the travellers, Eddie thinks he has the answer and arranges a football match. Eddie sees traveller Kyle has real talent and when Jasmine tells him he’s also an English whizz he’s determined this kid should have a future at Waterloo Road.  However, things get dirty on the pitch.  The simmering tensions of the day bubble over and before he knows it Eddie has got a riot on his hands….

----------


## JustJodi

*Does any one think that MAYBE Tom and Rose will get together ???  *

----------

alan45 (26-03-2009)

----------


## alan45

> *Does any one think that MAYBE Tom and Rose will get together ???  *


Looked very like it last night didnt it? :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## JustJodi

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Does any one think that MAYBE Tom and Rose will get together ???  * 
> 
> 
> Looked very like it last night didnt it?


 
*Tom was basically encouraging her to finish up her education, she also probably sees him as a guy who is actually giving her a geniune compliment and with no strings attached, I find Rose a bit more exciting than Davina any way LOL*

----------


## loulea

episode 15?I think
Determined to reunite the girls' football team, Tom persuades his old friend, Captain Andy Watson, to run an Army Day, using team building techniques to whip the girls into shape, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues.

The day, however, descends into a shambolic mess when one pupil spots the opportunity for a personal act of revenge.

Davina, meanwhile, is delighted to finally qualify as a teacher, and things seem perfect when Rachel offers her a job at Waterloo Road. But her day starts to unravel when Tom is more preoccupied with his own projects and she discovers that money has gone missing from their joint account.

Things go from bad to worse when Davina finds out that Tom has lent the money to Rose Kelly. She then witnesses Rose slapping Tom and suspects he has been lying to her about his involvement with Rose.

Elsewhere, Kim is desperately trying to protect her own secret from the prying eyes of the Home Office, but with Grace in hiding with Steph, Kim wonders if she has done enough to put the authorities off the scent.

When Tom returns home laden with champagne and flowers, determined to make it up to Davina, there's a letter waiting for him and no sign of Davina...

----------


## alan45

Itâs Philipâs birthday, and during a sex education class, Philip publicly confesses heâs still a virgin.  Embarrassed and humiliated by his classmates, Philip cancels his birthday party. Kim feels awful for Philip and in return for some good advice about how to get his party back on track, Philip agrees to hand out STI leaflets.  However, the leaflets fall into the wrong hands and itâs not long before Laurenâs mum is confronting Rachel and Eddie, demanding to know why such material is being distributed to her underage daughter.  Kim is dragged before them to explain but sheâs too consumed with worry as sheâs found out the Home Office has hired a private investigator to track her and Graceâ¦.

Meanwhile, Mattâs choir are practicing hard, now that Rachel wants a performance that evening.  Matt is left deflated when it transpires most of the members were blackmailed to attend and the race is on to re-group and recruit willing members in time for their showcase.

Elsewhere, Flick finds out that Marley accepted a bribe from her dad to stay away from her, which leaves her devastated.

Later, Tom meets Rose after her AA meeting.  Despite promising Davina heâll be home in time for dinner he forgets.  Davina gives him the cold shoulder and it becomes clear to her she is no longer Tomâs first priority.

At Philipâs party, Flick seeks comfort from an unlikely source â Philip...

----------

JustJodi (02-04-2009)

----------


## JustJodi

*Janece was such a joke.Her mom is not much better, acting like she is Janece's friend rather than mom. Loved it when all the girls stuffed their shirts,, hee hee*

*I really like the dinner lady who has been giving Rose all the support, I thought she was such a mouthy cow last series, but started warming up to her this series,, shes great..Rose needs a friend like her..*

*I really enjoyed the TRAVELERS,, I took to Kyle right away, would love to see the whole bunch to come back and stay as full time students..I loved how Eddie caught Paul in that lie about the "stolen phone"..Grantly is such a racist pig. grrrrrrrrrrr*

*Kim is really having a hard time getting back into the swing of things !!!!!!!*

*Looking forward to when Rachel and Davina get back,,*

----------


## Chris_2k11

argh ive missed so much of this, I keep forgetting every week!

----------


## squillyfer

Kim is really irritating me, i dont know why because i liked her before but this time round I'm just not warming to her. It was nice to see eddie take the helm for a bit but i did miss rachael this week

----------


## loulea

Much to the delight of the pupils, Waterloo Road's latest supply teacher, Jem Allen, cruises into the car park in her flashy car, as the drama about a Rochdale-based comprehensive school continues.

While Jem proves popular with staff and students, her upbeat attitude and glamorous lifestyle are enough to get right up Grantly's nose. Forced together on a school trip, their antagonism festers, and Grantly decides to call Jem's bluff by suggesting a detour to her house â expecting her to say no. 

To his surprise she agrees and, when she lets them into an impressive country house, Grantly has to concede defeat.

Only fact-obsessed Karla is suspicious of the inconsistencies in Jem's stories. Elsewhere in the house, the boys take advantage by tucking into a few bottles of champagne from the fridge, unaware that their irresponsible behaviour is setting them on a dangerous downward spiral.

Grantly discovers that it isn't Jem's house after all but, before he has the chance to gloat, Paul raises the alarm that Bolton has hit his head in the swimming pool. Grantly dives in to rescue Bolton.

Elsewhere, sick of the attention her breasts are getting, a confused Janeece takes desperate measures to appear modest. Finally, she decides that she won't feel better about herself unless she has her breast augmentation reversed and returns to the "real her".

Meanwhile, with the exams in full swing, Chlo realises how much motherhood is going to restrict the future she wants. She forces herself to admit to Donte that she isn't ready to be a mum â she wants to give the baby up for adoption. A stunned Donte walks out speechless, leaving a devastated Chlo alone.

----------

JustJodi (09-04-2009)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Bolton is sooo cute  :Stick Out Tongue:  I love his relationship with Rachel and how he always does the right thing which other pupils are 'ashamed' to do off  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

*Ah ha Kims secret is out, little Grace is not hers... verrrrrrry interesting.*

*I do not think Phillip and Flick did the deed..I think Phillip was just happy just having a cuddle in bed with her and giving her is shoulder to cry on.. He looked awfully happy when Rachel asked if he enjoyed himself,,* 
*I did sort of feel bad for Marley tho * 

*Uh oh Rose is coming between Tom and Davina.. oops..*
*Spicy I agree with you  BOLTON has a good raport with Rachel..*


*BTW why is Eddie so hard on Kim... I can not remember them having an arguement or any thing,, can some one give me some INFO *

----------


## Katy

I am really enjoying this eries of Waterloo Road, I am glad Eddie and Rachel have got together and i am loving Kim being back, she hasnt changed a bit. 
#I think Davinia is gonig to go mental when she finds out about him lending the money to the Kelly's

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am enjoying this series too on the whole, even though it's not a patch on what it used to be (in my opinion). I am so glad Kim is back - she's like my favourite ever character and the baby Grace storyline is intriguing me. 

I don't care much for Rachel and Eddie. Phillip is really sweet and I was glad he decided to wait for "the right time" opposed to giving into peer pressure and having sex.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> *Ah ha Kims secret is out, little Grace is not hers... verrrrrrry interesting.*


The moment she said 'All you need to know is that Grace is mine..' to Tom I think it was? I had a feeling that Grace really wasn't hers! :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Davina  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Katy

> Davina


I know i'm gutted she was brilliant. 

I thought that was a good episode, never thought i would feel sorry for Mikayla.

----------


## moonstorm

Waterloo Road Ep 18/20
Wednesday 6 May
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE

Kim Campbell (Angela Griffin) faces a battle to keep daughter Grace (Meagan McPherson-Gowe) in Waterloo RoadKim's day begins well as she's sure the Home Office have finally stopped investigating her, as the drama about a Rochdale-based comprehensive school continues. She throws her energy into mediating the bitter battle between Donte and Chlo, as they wrangle over their baby's future. Donte is determined to raise his baby, even if it means divorcing Chlo. Tom even offers to help raise the child and house Donte â leaving Chlo feeling more alone than ever. 

Kim later finds a tearful Chlo hiding in the toilets, but their heartfelt talk is cut short when Chlo doubles up in pain. Kim calls an ambulance and tries to stay calm for a terrified Chlo, as her baby isn't due for another six weeks. Donte rushes to Chlo's side, but the news isn't good. 

The Home Office, meanwhile, closes in on Kim. An official turns up at the school to tell a shocked Eddie and Rachel that Kim has taken Grace against the father's wishes. Rachel is certain Kim can explain, but Kim knows that her secret has finally been exposed. The officials paint her as little more than a criminal who paid another woman for her baby, and the events that follow see Kim's world come crashing down around her.

----------


## xCharleyx

Im really liking Marley and Flick at the mo..ii want them to get back together they really suit each other just a shame her dad is an idiot and bribed Marley. 

Im also liking Janeece this series ii have liked her in previous one's but this one she's really grown up and after Maxine's death she dealt with that really well and has grown up more..she just needs to not have them boobs and be natural.

Not really enjoyin Donte and Chlo at the mo it's all abit un real with them being married and her pregnant now..im not liking the way they are where as previous series ive loved them.

----------


## moonstorm

Waterloo Road Ep 19/20
Wednesday 13 May
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE

Kim (Angela Griffin) struggles to keep things together Still reeling from losing daughter Grace, Kim struggles to keep things together as organiser of the school fundraising day, in the penultimate episode of the drama about a Rochdale-based comprehensive. 

A surprise visit from her ex, Andrew, could either bring Kim the support she needs or just raise further questions about her conduct in Rwanda. Andrew confronts her about acting so impulsively, an argument that turns personal as they fight over the dregs of their relationship. 

Meanwhile, Rose and Candice prepare a menu for the relief day, using cheap meat which is past its sell-by-date. Having given it the once-over and taken off the labels, they think no one will be any the wiser, but when a mystery illness strikes the school, the dodgy dealings in the canteen come under suspicion. 

Elsewhere, Marley shows up with Ralph's money and demands that he and Flick should be allowed to see each other again. Enraged, Ralph attacks Marley, who is reluctant to call the police, but Flick insists. Ralph is arrested and Marley reassures Flick that she can stay at his house. As they collect her things they run into a broken Ralph, who begs her to stay, forcing her to make a choice.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Poor Kim! that was so sad!

----------


## Katy

I cried a little bit, i thought it was really well done, Chlo had her baby and Kims was taken away. 

I thikn they are all being a bit harsh towards Philip as well, he hasnt been as bad as Flick is makking out, poor kid. 

I was so glad Chlo changed her mind about the baby.

----------


## xCharleyx

I don't think the production team really thought it through about Chlo givin birth as she said it wasn't due for another 6 weeks..so premature, then surely it would of needed to go into intensive care for a while. And sum how she managed to have her tights on still when in the ambulance :S.

And when Tom and Rose came to the hospital the baby had ginger hair! How can that be when Chlo's blonde and Donte's dark..strange indeed. I'm glad she wanted to keep the baby in end.

I feel sorry for Flick with the whole 'Creepy Philip' thing he does seem to be following her and that underwear he planted in her bag..YUK! He does seem to be abit creepy though.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

This is a bit of a random post but I just found out that the actor who plays Eddie in WR is the voice on Bob in Bob the Builder!  :EEK!:   :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Yeah I remember finding that out and thinking it was reallyvcool!

----------


## Perdita

Heâs one of TVâs best-known faces, but after 25 years Neil Morrissey is calling it a day.

Neil, who says acting is now âmore pain than funâ, will now devote his energies to running a pub.

âActing has been good to me,â he said. âBut a lot of what I do now is nothing more than factory television, more pain than fun.

âI find running a pub to be far more challenging, much more creative.â

Neil has filmed his final scenes as deputy head Eddie Lawson in school drama Waterloo Road.

He now intends to focus on his latest project, a 17th century Yorkshire pub. This summer he will also work in theatre after landing the lead role in Rainman.

And Neil, who co-starred with Martin Clunes in the sitcom Men Behaving Badly, will rely on his lucrative job as the voice of kidsâ character Bob the Builder to sustain him as he tries his hand at being a landlord and brewer.

It is not clear whether the pub, which he co-owns with pal Richard Fox, is turning over a profit.

âWe want to make money out of it but principally weâre doing it for the love of it,â he admitted.

The pair have developed their own beer, Morrissey Fox Blonde Ale, to brew and sell at Ye Olde Punch Bowl Inn in Marton cum Grafton, N Yorks.

*Neil, whose final scenes in Waterloo Road will be screened on BBC1 tonight*, is believed to have lost Â£1.5million in an earlier involvement in the hotel business.

*Noooo   

The way things are in the pub trade, he will come back to acting very soon.*

----------


## Layne

OOOOOOH NO - Ive got a bad feeling ...  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha they tricked us! good ending though!

and did anyone spot the ex hollyoaks star?!

----------


## di marco

really enjoyed this series. i really thought something drastic was going to happen at the end, like rachel being killed by that digger thing! and im glad andrew came back (i know that was last week but i dont think i commented on it!), since kim came back i was thinking that andrew might be back as well

----------


## di marco

> and did anyone spot the ex hollyoaks star?!


it was really annoying me at the beginning cos i couldnt for the life of me think who she was, it was over half hour before i finally realised!

----------


## alan45

Excellent end to a great series. :Clap:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Denise Welch quits 'Waterloo Road':

Denise Welch has quit _Waterloo Road_ despite being nominated for a best actress award at September's TV Quick Awards.
The actress, who played French teacher Steph Haydock in the BBC drama, wants to focus on her part in ITV's _Loose Women_.
A source close to the star told _The Mirror_: "Denise has had a brilliant time but is looking forward to getting back to _Loose Women_ and having more time with family and friends." 
A spokesperson for the BBC also commented: "We hope she'll come back in future series."
Welch is currently filming _Waterloo Road_'s fifth series, which is due to air in October. However, she will not return for the show's sixth run.
Her departure comes after Neil Morrissey's decision to quit, who gave up the role of deputy head Eddie Lawson to concentrate on running his pub.

----------


## Tannie

I'll miss her  :Sad: . In the sixth series. I liked her as Steph she was funny and Denise is an amazing actress. Plus i love Denise Welch but it mean's she'll be in Loose Woman more.

----------


## Katy

i think it was probably time to go, she is a great actress though, ilove her as Steph me and my dad were saying she gets a lot of work but never really stays that long. 5 Series is pretty good though. 

Im looking forward to the new series. They are running back to back arent they.

----------


## Abigail

*Former HOLBY CITY actor and last year's Strictly Come Dancing winner Tom Chambers is joining the cast of popular BBC drama Waterloo Road.*

Tom, who played registrar Sam Strachan in the medical drama, will appear in Waterloo Road from it's fifth series due to be screened later this year. He will be player Executive Head Teacher Max Tyler.

He joins former HOLBY CITY stars Angela Griffin and Denise Welch, who also feature in the show.

----------


## Katy

Angela Griffins confirmed her leaving as well, she has got her own daytime chat show on Sky.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't believe i've just read about Denise leaving! Steph's my fave! really disappointed about that  :Sad:  Its gradually just losing all the original characters, I think its a shame. Saying that though, most of the replacements have been good.

----------


## tammyy2j

There are new faces both in the staff room and in the playground as school drama Waterloo Road returns to BBC One.

Strictly Coming Dancing winner and Holby City star Tom Chambers joins the cast as Max Tyler, a new Executive Head brought in to oversee a merger between Waterloo Road and local private school John Fosters.

Will Ash (Dr Who, Lilies, Sold, Burn It) is Christopher Mead, the new Deputy Head, with Sarah Jane Potts (Casualty, Sugar Rush, Bodies) as Jo Lipsett, the new Head of French. Elizabeth Berrington (Drop Dead Gorgeous, Apparitions, Moving Wallpaper) is Ruby Fry, food technology teacher and domestic goddess, who tries to teach the pupils some manners.

Vinette Robinson (Hope Springs, The Passion) also joins the teaching staff as Helen Hopewell, a newly qualified teacher who soon finds out that Waterloo Road is nothing like what she was taught during teacher training.

In the classroom tensions are raised by Lindsay James, a troubled teenager played Jenna Louise Coleman (Emmerdale), who enters into a battle for power with Michaela White for supremacy in the playground.

The new series also sees a welcome return for Waterloo Road regulars Eva Pope, Jason Done, Denise Welch, Angela Griffin, Philip Martin Brown, Zarrah Abrahams, Lucy Dixon and Dean Smith.

----------


## beencepe73

I was wondering if theres anyone besides myself here who enjoys Ultraman and other Tsuburaya series?  Ive been into Ultraman for a long time and have recently been able to watch episodes of Ultraman Nexus.

----------


## Perdita

And what does that have to do with Waterloo Road?  :Confused:

----------


## Katy

Sally Whittakers (sally Webster in Corrie) daughter has a role this series i think, and one of my friends who lives on my road! Im quite excited for her. 

It looks really good even with the Changes, pleased about Will Ash i think hes brilliant, and rather attractive to!

----------


## Perdita

> Sally Whittakers (sally Webster in Corrie) daughter has a role this series i think, and one of my friends who lives on my road! Im quite excited for her. 
> 
> It looks really good even with the Changes, pleased about Will Ash i think hes brilliant, and rather attractive to!


Sally whittaker's daughter is in it, you are right.

From Digital Spy:

Actress Sally Whittaker's daughter Phoebe Dynevor is to appear in BBC One school drama Waterloo Road.

The 14-year-old will play rich student Siobhan Green, who is forced to attend comprehensive Waterloo Road when it merges with her own nearby school, The Sun reports.

A show source said: "In the end she conquers her snobbery and finds herself getting along with the natives."

Whittaker, who plays Sally Webster in ITV1's Coronation Street, added: "I have to stress that she got the part on her own merit. It was nothing to do with me."

Earlier this month, it was confirmed that the sixth series of Waterloo Road would be filmed back-to-back with the fifth.

----------

Katy (15-10-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

As long as its not a certain one of Sally websters daughters then thats ok  :Rotfl:  

the series should be good, shame its the last with Steph though.

----------


## Katy

I knew i had seen int somewhere! 

I also read in inside Soap that William Rush who is playing one of the new students is Debbie Rush son (anna Windass in Corrie) I cant seem to find the link now though! 

I agree about Denise though, shes been brilliant in every sereis.

----------


## Perdita

Amanda Burton has joined the cast of Waterloo Road in a leading role, the BBC has confirmed.

The 53-year-old, who previously starred in Silent Witness, begins filming next month for her role as head teacher Karen Fisher.

"I'm very excited to join Waterloo Road which is such a well-known and well-loved series," Burton said. "I can't wait to get started on the programme and am very much looking forward to my first day on set with the cast and crew."

The BBC's Anne Mensah added: "Amanda is an actress of exceptional quality and enormous popularity with the audience. We are absolutely delighted to be welcoming her to Waterloo Road.

"We have a fantastic cast and brilliant new stories to tell as the programme continues to go from strength to strength."

Other newcomers joining the show include Strictly Come Dancing champion Tom Chambers and Sally Whittaker's daughter Phoebe Dynevor.


From Digital Spy

----------


## Katy

I nearly had a rant and a heart attack then as i thought she can't act! and then i realised i was thinking about Amanda Holden, not Amanda burton, i like her, shell be a good headteacher. 

Its definitate the Eva Pope is leaving in the series as well then, i think i read that somewhere but at the time it was still rumours. 

I cant wait now.

----------


## Perdita

IT'S a new term at Waterloo Road. Which traditionally means theyâve spent the holidays rebuilding the place after the latest explosion, act of wholesale vandalism, nuclear attack etc â or replaced whichever regulars have moved on, headed to jail, been fatally wounded or such like.

The big deal this time is that the schoolâs got a new intake of pupils from down the road, whose private establishment has been forced to close. 

So, as youâd expect, thereâs a fair bit of friction between the two sets of pupils. 

As for plucky head teacher Rachel Mason, sheâs decidedly put out by new arrival Max Tyler (ex-Strictly champion Tom Chambers), a meddling local authority bigwig.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/tvguide/v...Waterloo-Road/

 :Cheer:  I am sooo looking forward to this  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Katy

I cant wait, i love this show, me and my mate were having a discussion about it yesterday and she was your the only person i know who watches it.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It seems to be back really quick, not that im complaining though!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Amazing start to the new series, as always! My god I thought I had fallen in love with Max Tyler but his character is so horrible!  :EEK!:  Tom Chambers however...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I can't imagine what Rachel must be feeling  :Sad:  I am just sitting behind a box watching it all and I feel like 'I don't want to go to school anymore' as if I was there!

----------


## lizann

William Ash joins the cast  :Love:

----------


## JustJodi

*I can not believe jet lag picked the same time the first episode was on to kick my booty !! I slept till 11 p.m   arrghhhh*
*I presume that none of the same kids have returned??? What about the teachers, I saw Tom was there and Grantly ,,, who else ??*
*Wow Tom Chambers was on the ONE SHOW  he said he was gonna be a hard azz head master....*

----------


## Perdita

There are some familiar faces amongst the pupils and teachers, and yes, Tom Chambers (Max) is a hard one. There will be many tears, among teachers and pupils. Wonder whether Debbie in Emmerdale knows that Jasmine is out of prison and going to Waterloo Road  :Big Grin:  Very enjoyable episode  :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

I loved it! Max is awful, poor Rachel, thought it was a great way to start the series. I ove Will Ash as well, he is brilliant.

----------


## Perdita

Former Emmerdale star Jenna-Louise Coleman has admitted that she found it strange to go back to school for her new role in Waterloo Road.

The 23-year-old actress signed up to play Year 12 pupil Lindsey James on the BBC One drama earlier this year.

Reflecting on her career move, Coleman told TV Times: "It was surreal sitting in a classroom doing chemistry lessons again! And it felt weird putting on the uniform. 

"At my school we didn't wear uniforms in sixth form, so I haven't worn one since I was 16. My school uniform was a bottle-green colour and we didn't wear ties as we had dicky bows. So I didn't know how to do up Lindsey's tie and had to get someone in the costume department to teach me!"

Revealing what viewers can expect from her new part, she continued: "She's completely different to Jasmine Thomas, my Emmerdale character. She's a hard nut to crack and a tormented soul, whereas Jasmine wore her heart on her sleeve and just cried all the time! 

"I loved the character straight away. I can't say too much, but Lindsey's harbouring a dark secret connected with her home life, which won't be revealed for quite a while."

Waterloo Road returned to screens last night and will continue to air on Wednesday nights on BBC One.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...s-surreal.html

*I thought she really looked so much younger as the schoolgirl than she used to in Emmerdale.*

----------


## Katy

yeah i agree they have made her look realy young, but they do with Zaraah Abrahams as well, shes 22 i think in real life. 

Im enjoying this series, but its very different to earlier seasons.

----------


## moonstorm

Is it ok to put spoilers here, if I put them on spoiler tags round them so they can't be read by those that don't want to?

----------


## Perdita

Don't see why not.

----------


## Abbie

> Is it ok to put spoilers here, if I put them on spoiler tags round them so they can't be read by those that don't want to?


Yeah that would be good cos sometimes I dont like to read spoilers

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 18 November
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/drama

  Spoiler:    The truth about Year 10 pupil Luke Pendle's home background becomes public knowledge, as the school drama continues. 

Luke has kept the fact that he lives in a care home a secret from everyone, including his girlfriend Siobhan â who finds out the truth when she follows him home. Confused at his deceit, she confides in her best friend, Amy, who quickly spreads Luke's secret around school. After a day of snide and nasty comments, Luke snaps â only to have the full force of Max Tyler's authoritarian rule descend on him. 

Steph, meanwhile, arrives for the first day of her teaching course but bunks off before lunchtime â sick of feeling professionally inadequate. Back at the school, Kim's day is spent organising the Waterloo Road Garden Project. She aims to create a quiet place for the students to retreat to â something that she can appreciate herself after getting caught up in Max and Rachel's increasing animosity. Elsewhere, Rose puts in a good word for Tom with Josh, who starts to believe his dad might be worth getting to know after all. 

Rachel continues trying to reach out to Lindsay and encourages her to apologise for her recent treatment of Karla. However, after school, Rachel and deputy head Chris Mead manage to break up another confrontation between the Waterloo Road and ex-John Fosters girls just before it turns violent â the tension between the two factions is showing no signs of cooling off. 

Richie Jeeves plays Luke Pendle, Siobhan Dynevor plays Siobhan, Ayesha Gwilt plays Amy, Tom Chambers plays Max Tyler, Denise Welch plays Steph, Angela Griffin plays Kim, Eva Pope plays Rachel, Elaine Symons plays Rose, Jason Done plays Tom, William Rush plays Josh, Jenna Louise Coleman plays Lindsay and Jessica Baglow plays Karla.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 25 November
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/drama Press pack 

  Spoiler:    It's Open Day at Waterloo Road and the school is buzzing with preparations, as the drama continues. Max and Rachel are determined to show that the merger with John Fosters is a success and set out to wow the parents and governors with a united school.

Ruby, meanwhile, has taken it upon herself to upgrade the school's buffet menu and puts caviar and other pricey sundries on her husband, John's, company credit card. When Ruby sneaks home to pick up some forgotten ingredients, however, she is confronted with bailiffs and John is forced to admit that his company is bankrupt. She's hurt, betrayed and terrified about losing the luxurious lifestyle she prizes so highly. When Ruby returns to school, Max is unsympathetic and she has a total meltdown in front of the pupils and an LEA representative.

On top of everything else, a nervous and twitchy Max spends the day trying desperately to keep the women in his life apart. Above all, he is keen to make sure that the floundering Helen is kept out of the spotlight and that his clandestine affair with Kim remains a secret. But when Rachel walks in on a private moment between Kim and Max, Kim is mortified â leading Rachel to frostily confirm that she's known about them for some time and that Kim's personal life is none of her business. Clearly Rachel does not approve.

Max presses on, taking over the Open Day and leading the new parents around the school on a tour. Rachel fears Max is using the Open Day to show her up in front of the governors and is about to approach one of them, Jen, to complain about Max. Christopher, however, stops her in her tracks and explains it wouldn't be a good idea given that Jen is Max's wife. Rachel is left shocked and wonders what to do about Kim. 

Tom Chambers plays Max Tyler, Eva Pope plays Rachel, Elizabeth Berrington plays Ruby Fry and Angela Griffin plays Kim.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 2 December
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/drama Press pack 

  Spoiler:    Christopher Mead (William Ash) is the focus of unwanted attention. New deputy head Christopher Mead becomes the focus of unwelcome romantic attention when his Year 10 fan club become increasingly brazen, as Waterloo Road continues. Christopher becomes concerned that one of his best students, Vicki MacDonald, is acting strangely, missing classes and handing work in late. 

When he discovers that Vicki has been sneaking off during school hours to work as an exotic dancer, he visits the club to talk her out of it, inadvertently putting himself in a vulnerable position. Vicki won't give up work and threatens to accuse Christopher of sexual harassment if he tells anyone. When Rachel gives Christopher a warning about not letting his female pupils behave so inappropriately towards him, he doesn't feel able to ask her advice about Vicki, and attempts to deal with the situation himself, putting his professional reputation at risk. 

Marion James's lawyer informs Lindsay that, as a witness in the case of her father's murder, she won't be able to see her mother until the trial and that acquittal does not seem likely. Lindsay confesses to Rachel that her father had been sexually abusing her for years and that she had told her mother about the abuse on the day that her father was stabbed; Marion killed him to protect her daughters. 

Elsewhere, Ros sets up a Waterloo Road comedy club to showcase Philip's stand-up talents and, against all odds, is impressed by the result. After school, Josh is delighted to see his mother and Tom getting along over dinner, but when Georgia reveals the truth about Josh's unconventional conception, sparks fly. The tension between Rachel and Max continues but Kim's growing relationship with Max means that Rachel has to find a new confidant.  
Christopher Mead is played by William Ash, Vicki MacDonald by Rebecca Ryan, Rachel by Eva Pope, Lindsay by Jenna Louise Coleman, Ros by Sophie McShera, Josh by William Rush, Tom by Jason Done, Georgia by Fiona Allen, Max by Tom Chambers and Kim by Angela Griffin.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 9 December
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/drama Press pack 

  Spoiler:    When quiet Year 10 student Cassie Turner accuses Amy, Siobhan and, later, Michaela of bullying her, it looks like the girl gang problem has returned to Waterloo Road, as the school drama continues. Despite the protests of innocence from the accused girls, however, Cassie's recent detached behaviour, along with her falling grades, is enough for Kim to haul the suspected offenders off to the Cooler. Cassie's best friends, Lauren and Sam, are hurt that she didn't go to them for help, but also believe she is being bullied. 

Cassie's mother has a meeting with Kim and seems relieved to find that bullying is the cause of Cassie's recent strange behaviour. During one of Ruby's lessons, Cassie flees the room terrified â grabbing Karla and harming herself while cowering in the boiler room. Cassie is rushed to hospital and, although she is physically fine, the doctors suspect the onset of a psychological disorder. 

Helen's management of the pupils' behaviour, meanwhile, is more lax than ever. When Michaela discovers Helen's address via a social networking site, a gang of Waterloo Road teens turn up and wreck her flat. Desperate for help, Helen rings Tom, who rushes to her aid but leaves Helen seriously considering her future at the school. 

Meanwhile, Rachel struggles to keep Max's marriage a secret from Kim. When Rachel finally tells her the truth, Kim dumps him on the spot. Later, Max storms round to Rachel's flat, furious that she told Kim he was married. When Rachel tries to shut him out, Max pushes her and only relents when Rachel threatens to call the police.   
Cassie is played by Charlotte Wakefield, Siobhan by Phoebe Dynevor, Michaela by Zarrah Abrahams, Kim by Angela Griffin, Lauren by Darcy Isa, Ruby by Elizabeth Berrington, Karla by Jessica Baglow, Helen by Vinette Robinson, Tom by Jason Done, Rachel by Eva Pope and Max by Tom Chambers.

----------


## Perdita

A group of teenage school pupils have been hospitalised with ethanol poisoning after reportedly copying a storyline from Wednesday night's episode of Waterloo Road.

According to BBC News, five girls and a boy consumed the pure alcohol while on the premises of Aldridge School in Walsall, West Midlands yesterday.

It is thought that they later told their head teacher they had been inspired by the latest instalment of BBC One's school drama, which featured a plotline involving pupils mixing ethanol cocktails. The episode in question saw the characters being warned by a nurse that their actions had been "very dangerous".

A spokesperson for West Midlands Ambulance Service said: ''Crews arrived to find five teenage girls and a teenage boy, all between the ages of 14 and 15, who had reportedly consumed ethanol.

''Due to the potentially serious nature of the incident, crews immediately assessed the six pupils on scene before transferring them by land ambulance to Walsall Manor Hospital for further assessment and treatment. Medics were pre-alerted to the arrival of the six pupils, who were all in a stable condition.''

Meanwhile, a representative for the BBC commented: "Waterloo Road has always tackled serious issues of the day in a responsible manner. [The] episode clearly showed the dangers of using ethanol and did not glamorise it in any way. Each storyline is thoroughly researched using experts within their respective fields."

The six teenagers are expected to make a full recovery, though experts have warned that they had a "lucky escape" as ethanol has the potential to kill even in small amounts due to its strength.

FFS, people attack actors because they confuse them with real characters in a film/tv series. Do they not take notice of storylines that will actually explain what can happen if one has too much cake, alcohold, drugs ....

----------


## Katy

Why on earth would anyone do that. Are they completly stupid. I thought it was really well done and we saw how serious it was

----------


## Abbie

SO did I


Kids are stupid

----------

Katy (14-11-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 16 December
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE

From bbc website


  Spoiler:    It's the day of Helen's first official inspection and she is desperate to impress, as the drama about a comprehensive school continues. Having just spent the night with Max, she now believes their romance might be reignited.

Never one to miss an opportunity, Amy offers to keep the entire class under control â if Helen pays her for the favour. Terrified about losing her job, Helen agrees and can't help but think it's Â£20 well spent when the inspector is obviously impressed with her "teaching ability". It's only when Helen refuses to give further bribes that Amy runs to Rachel and confesses all.

Max has been defending Helen all day but, upon learning that gossip surrounds their relationship, he attempts to sink Helen's career. Helen is forced to face the harsh truth that she's a terrible teacher and decides to leave Waterloo Road for good â although not before leaving a compromising video of her and Max for Rachel to find.

Chris learns of Max's threatening behaviour towards Rachel and is horrified. He nails his colours firmly to Rachel's flag â it's another ally Max has lost. Meanwhile, Lindsay washes her hands of the girl gangs and tries to rekindle her friendship with Ros and, after one day too many of being bullied by Amy, Siobhan ditches her best mate for boyfriend Luke.

Rachel is disgusted by the video of Max and Helen and realises how low Max will stoop â sleeping with a trainee teacher, then ousting Helen from her position to hide it. Unfortunately, Kim is oblivious to the day's drama and, learning that Max has filed for divorce, is persuaded to give him and their relationship another chance.

Helen is played by Vinette Robinson, Max by Tom Chambers, Amy by Ayesha Gwilt, Rachel by Eva Pope, Chris by William Ash, Lindsay by Jenna Louise Coleman, Ros by Sophie McShera, Siobhan by Phoebe Dynevor and Luke by Richie Reeves.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 23 December
BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/drama Press pack 

  Spoiler:    Rachel accompanies Lindsay to court for her mother's trial, as the school drama continues, but Marion's case isn't going well. 

In the observation gallery Michaela and Ros are horrified to learn about Lindsay's sexual abuse. After a grilling from the prosecution, Lindsay breaks down in the witness box and finally confesses to Rachel the real events of that fateful day. 

Back at school, Steph warns Kim to be wary of men like Max Tyler. Hearing about the criticism, Max begins a campaign to have Steph sacked, while insinuating that it's actually Jo who wants her out. When Jo is nominated for an Outstanding Teacher Award she assumes it's down to Max. He accepts her gratitude, despite the fact that he had nothing to do with it. 

Jo then discovers that Max lied about her nomination as part of a ruthless plan to bring about Steph's downfall. Infuriated by his deception, she backs Steph, even walking out in sympathy after Max has fired her. Max then tries to enlist Philip's help to spy on Steph in a desperate attempt to gather evidence of her incompetence. When Phillip refuses, events get out of control and a furious Max grabs Phillip and causes him to fall and hurt himself on a filing cabinet. 

Elsewhere, Rose ends her relationship with Tom, realising that, as Head of Department with a new son to take care of, she can't fight to be one of his priorities any more. Rachel returns to school and, furious with Max, she reinstates both Steph and Jo. Max then trashes Rachel's desk â he's obviously starting to lose control.   

BBC ONE
www.bbc.co.uk/drama Press pack 

  Spoiler:    The governors have arrived at Waterloo Road to inspect the merger as the drama series set in a comprehensive school continues. Little does Rachel realise that Max intends to spend the day convincing them to fire her. 

Rachel and Max have a showdown in front of the governors, each blaming the other for the merger's failings; it's clear that they're not capable of working together. Sick of fighting a turf war with Max, a defeated Rachel hands in her resignation, believing her departure will at least provide some stability at Waterloo Road. 

Elsewhere, there's a carnival atmosphere as the pupils enjoy the last day of term and prepare for the Waterloo Road Has Talent contest. Denzil break dances, Josh and Luke play guitar and Philip's controversial comedy act hints at Max's temper. 

Grantly reaches his 25th anniversary as a teacher but, upon learning that there is no planned celebration, is morose all day. Steph persuades Bolton to write a street poem about Grantly and his performance impresses the entire school. 

After his act, Philip is dragged to the cooler where Max bullies him into keeping quiet about the physical assault. Kim is suspicious about Philip's behaviour and questions him until he reveals the truth â Max hit him. As Max smugly announces Rachel's departure, Kim storms into the staff room to reveal Max's methods. Could this be the end of Max's teaching career?   
*The second half of this series can be seen in the New Year*.

----------


## Perdita

Does anybody else get the feeling that Josh is not Tom Clarkson's son? I wish he would get a DNA test to establish whether he really is or not. Poor Ruby throwing the food around  :EEK!:   Very enjoyable episode.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

> Does anybody else get the feeling that Josh is not Tom Clarkson's son? I wish he would get a DNA test to establish whether he really is or not. Poor Ruby throwing the food around  Very enjoyable episode.


 
I do not think he is his son either Perd...Ruby really LOST it didn't she,,,Michela is becoming a real interesting character ...Wow Max is a real JERK !!!!!!!! Wonder how Kim will react when she finds out that Max is a married man..
Steph and Jo ........is this going to be an on going relationship or was it just a one night stand ??????????

----------


## Perdita

One night stand, I think ... Steph was absolutely mortified when she woke up. Not sure anything happened, I think she fell asleep drunk and they just shared the bed.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

This series is really good. Loved last night ruby was hilarious. Max is evil. Can't wait for him to get found out.

----------


## alan45

> This series is really good. Loved last night ruby was hilarious. Max is evil. Can't wait for him to get found out.


He's evil sure but he certainly makes for great entertainment

----------

Katy (26-11-2009)

----------


## moonstorm

Can anyone tell me what happened to Waterloo Road, why is it not on anymore???

----------


## Perdita

From Wiki:

Waterloo Road will break until Spring 2010, resuming at Episode 11 until Episode 20.

  Spoiler:     Denise Welch (Steph Haydock) will depart during Series 5 after deciding to concentrate on her panellist role on Loose Women and spend more time with her family.[15] Eva Pope (Rachel Mason), Angela Griffin (Kim Campbell) and Dean Smith (Philip Ryan) have also announced that they will also be departing during Series 5.

----------

moonstorm (08-01-2010)

----------


## Katy

Yep thats right its gone off air till spring, they are splitting the series in two but i think that 5 and 6 are running back to back. I enjoyed the first part ofseries, looking forward to the next.

----------

moonstorm (08-01-2010)

----------


## Tannie

Bbc have also decided to air the football on Wednesdays night now which is another reason why Waterloo Road isn't on until Spring now.

----------

moonstorm (08-01-2010)

----------


## Abbie

Thats way too long to wait!!!

----------


## Abbie

Now when they say spring? when exactly?

----------


## Perdita

Probably March or April time, I hope so anyway. Getting withdrawal symptoms lol   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

well not long till march  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

*http://www.waterlooroadtv.co.uk/*

----------


## Perdita

Britain's Got Talent winner George Sampson has reportedly landed a role in BBC school drama Waterloo Road.

According to The Sun, the 16-year-old breakdancer will play a sixth-former named Kyle in the next series of the programme.

A show source told the newspaper: "We really wanted George as he has loads of young fans. It's fair to say his character will be attracting the ladies.

"He'll be a regular and the plan is for his scenes to be on air during the second part of series six later this year."

Sampson is said to be currently learning lines for his first episodes and is expected to begin filming soon.

The star won the second series of Britain's Got Talent in the summer of 2008. As well as securing a part in West End show Into The Hoods, he went on to release a single and dance DVD.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road returns to our screens on April 7th the BBC have confirmed

Rachel is determined to put the chaos caused by Max Tyler's dramatic departure firmly behind them, as the second half of the latest series of the school drama picks up from where it left off at the end of last year. But for Kim it is not so easy to forget as she reveals that she is expecting Max's baby.

It's year eight pupil Bianka Vale's birthday but the only present she wants is to spend time with her dad, Gary, who has separated from her mum. When Gary turns up at school Bianka is delighted to see him and persuades Grantly to allow her to leave with him. What Grantly doesn't realise is that there is a court order out against Gary, banning him from having unsupervised access to his children.

Rachel sees them leaving, and immediately becomes concerned. She follows them to a caravan in an isolated field where she muscles her way in, refusing to leave as Gary becomes increasingly aggressive. She manages to steal Bianka's phone and lets Kim and the police know their location but Gary's murderous intentions come to the fore. Rachel and Bianka find themselves trapped as Gary vents dangerous gas into the caravan. He is determined to make his ex-wife suffer by taking Bianka from her and if that means killing Rachel as well then so be it.

Back in the staff-room, Grantly finds himself on the receiving end of some hot tempers both for letting Gary take Bianca and for writing his "private memoirs", which reveal some personal secrets about the staff. Ruby is at breaking point with her marital and financial problems, and in an act of desperation starts stealing school equipment to sell on internet auction sites.

In the playground new boy Finn Sharkey arrives, bringing with him cheekiness and mayhem. Chris Mead knows Finn from a previous school â where he had Finn expelled! It's not long before Finn runs riot, disrupting all his classes and influencing Amy, Siobhan and Josh. However, when he returns home to his empty house, it seems Finn may not be the confident, happy-go-lucky boy he makes out.

----------

JustJodi (28-03-2010), lizann (08-04-2010)

----------


## alan45

Episode 12
Wednesday 14 April 2010

Ruby is still struggling to cope with her personal problems but is reluctant to take anti-depressants. To make matters worse she takes the year 10 class on a trip to a local farm, only for it to be a disaster from the outset. Run by Mark Moran, the older brother of year 10 pupil Craig, the farm is in deep financial trouble. Mark had asked Craig to cancel the trip as the farm is in no state for visitors but Craig “forgot”; he was hoping Ruby would see how much trouble they were in and help convince Mark to sell up.

New boy Finn is still hell-bent on causing trouble and brings alcohol on the trip. He plays Amy and Siobhan off against each other, causing a cat fight. During the ruckus, Josh gets accidentally sprayed in the face with some dangerous chemicals.

Mark is worried the farm could be shut down due to Josh’s accident, but that is nothing compared to his anger when he realises he has been betrayed by Craig. However, Ruby helps Mark to see how unhappy Craig is and how much potential he has for his future, and the brothers decide that they’ll stick together and do the right thing for both of them, whether that means selling the farm or not. At the end of the disastrous day Ruby is forced to admit to Rachel that she’s not coping and her personal problems are affecting her work. However, she’s not quite prepared for Rachel’s response.

Elsewhere, Chris and Kim roll out a peer mentoring scheme which causes all kinds of trouble – particularly when Bolton and Paul start a “complaints box” for the younger students to leave anonymous complaints about the staff. Affronted, Grantly goes on the rampage, only to be firmly put in his place by Rachel. Kim has her own problems looming as she is prepares to go to her first ultrasound. Luckily Chris offers to go with her so she won’t be alone.

----------

JustJodi (28-03-2010), lizann (08-04-2010)

----------


## Katy

I have missed Waterloo Road! So glad it was back last night, and brilliantly done, Rachel what a hero! that was prbably one of the best episodes that i have seen.

----------


## lizann

Kim is leaving soon i think

----------


## Katy

I actually felt sorry for Michaela in last nights episode, The Aden had a right attitude on him. 

The new guy looks nice.

----------


## Perdita

I felt sorry for Michaela  too  :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

*I really feel Michela will GROW in this series, every one can remember what a real BATCH she was, shes really grown up, and I felt bad for her, Chris was out of order, he should have never favoured just certain students in front of others.
The last two episodes have been really good, I am looking forward to the rest of the series :-)*

----------


## alan45

Episode 14

It’s Josh’s birthday and Tom is planning a party. Josh and Lauren’s flirting picks up pace, only to come to an abrupt end when the secret of Lauren’s large birthmark on her back is revealed to the whole school.  Totally humiliated and desperate Lauren steals hydrogen peroxide from the science lab to try and bleach the birthmark away.

In an attempt to earn brownie points with Rachel, Ruby organises a ‘Clothes Swap’ event at school for students to bring in old clothes and swap them for new ones.  However, she abuses her position and takes the best clothes for herself to sell online. When she’s caught, Rachel makes it clear that if she’s not willing to ask for help, then she’s on her last warning.

Adam sets about making sweeping changes in the canteen, much to Rose’s annoyance. Nevertheless his new style ‘sit down’ meals prove successful in getting the students and staff to talk and socialise over a healthy meal.  Despite the success it is clear that he needs to be less bullish in his methods. When Rachel comes to discuss this with him Finn locks her and Adam into a store room, giving the pair plenty of time to catch up on old times.

Meanwhile, Grantly claims depression in an attempt to get out of supervising an overnight trip, only to be quickly sussed by Kim. Sambuca tries to get Bolton’s attention, and Steph makes a romantic connection of her own with the charming Oliver.

----------


## moonstorm

Episode 15

New boy Finn's disruptive behaviour continues at Waterloo Road and he persuades Josh and Amy to join him in smoking a legal high. For Amy, it's a far-from-pleasant experience and Josh has further side-effects when he starts hallucinating in class.

Tom, worried about his son's behaviour, questions Josh who "fesses" up – believing that his dad would be cool about it as they are more like friends than father and son. However, Josh is stunned and humiliated by Tom's angry reaction and, in retaliation, he spikes Tom's lunch with the drug.

Meanwhile, when a frightened Kim has a pregnancy scare, Tom offers to drive her to hospital but, during the journey, the drug's effects take hold and the car crashes, leaving Tom fighting for his life and Kim worried about the future of her baby.

Back at school, Chris is trying to cement a sports partnership with a local posh school. The head, Camilla, is visiting Waterloo Road to consider the proposal, and Chris's attempts to keep the worst side of the school from her fail as she witnesses general rowdiness and the after effects of Josh's behaviour. With plans for the partnership in tatters, Steph steps in to truthfully tell Camilla that Chris only has the schools' best interests at heart, and that they work hard to fix the problems they have. Camilla, however, is only prepared to enter a partnership if Chris agrees to total honesty and openness about Waterloo Road's problems.

Elsewhere, Sam is annoyed with Bolton for ignoring her since their kiss. She seethes about it quietly, thinking he's laughing about her with his friends, until her anger comes out on the basketball court and a fight ensues. Bolton tries to apologise, saying he didn't mean to lead her on, but Sam calls him on it, knowing that he is just embarrassed about her in front of his mates. Adam, meanwhile, discovers Ruby's diazepam but agrees to keep it a secret, and Philip and Ros continue to drift apart as Ros's crush on head of French, Jo, develops.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 19 May
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE


  Spoiler:    

Jo Lipsett (Sarah Jane Potts) is forced to question her future at the schoolHead of French Jo Lipsett is full of encouragement for her brightest pupil, Ros, unaware that the girl has developed a serious crush on her, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues.

Buoyed by the success of her first exam, Ros kisses a shocked Jo, believing that she feels the same way â but Jo quickly goes to tell Rachel.

When Rachel reveals that she knows about the kiss, a humiliated Ros confronts Jo â publicly declaring her love in the process. Jo angrily denies any feelings and in retaliation Ros formally accuses Jo of acting inappropriately. Rachel has no choice but to suspend Jo, leaving her questioning her future at Waterloo Road.

Rachel agrees to let Adam set up a new school takeaway scheme to encourage the kids to eat healthily at home. Meanwhile there are tensions between Ruby and Steph over their living arrangements. Steph asks Ruby to move out.

The news hits Ruby hard and Adam finds her wallowing in self-pity. Recognising her growing dependency on pills, Adam forces Ruby to come off them for a day and help him run the takeaway scheme. Ruby secures countless orders for takeaways but under pressure she accidentally sets off the fire alarm. Adam is furious but covers for her with Rachel. A grateful Ruby agrees to come off the pills, for good.

Stressed by the Ros situation, Rachel explodes at Adam and he accuses her of not being able to trust him. As things come to a head, Rachel makes a life-changing decision.

----------


## moonstorm

Never thought I would feel sorry for Ruby but I am!

----------


## Perdita

WR episode 17 (26 May 2010)

  Spoiler:     Head of French Jo Lipsett is full of encouragement for her brightest pupil, Ros, unaware that the girl has developed a serious crush on her, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues.

Buoyed by the success of her first exam, Ros kisses a shocked Jo, believing that she feels the same way – but Jo quickly goes to tell Rachel.

When Rachel reveals that she knows about the kiss, a humiliated Ros confronts Jo – publicly declaring her love in the process. Jo angrily denies any feelings and in retaliation Ros formally accuses Jo of acting inappropriately. Rachel has no choice but to suspend Jo, leaving her questioning her future at Waterloo Road.

Rachel agrees to let Adam set up a new school takeaway scheme to encourage the kids to eat healthily at home. Meanwhile there are tensions between Ruby and Steph over their living arrangements. Steph asks Ruby to move out.

The news hits Ruby hard and Adam finds her wallowing in self-pity. Recognising her growing dependency on pills, Adam forces Ruby to come off them for a day and help him run the takeaway scheme. Ruby secures countless orders for takeaways but under pressure she accidentally sets off the fire alarm. Adam is furious but covers for her with Rachel. A grateful Ruby agrees to come off the pills, for good.

Stressed by the Ros situation, Rachel explodes at Adam and he accuses her of not being able to trust him. As things come to a head, Rachel makes a life-changing decision.

----------


## Perdita

The spoiler for 26 May are the same as for 19 May  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road 2nd June

  Spoiler:       Kim's (Angela Griffin) day takes a dramatic turn

Kim's and Chris's professional and personal relationship comes under strain when they take Year 10 on a trip to an art gallery, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues.

Finn immediately starts to cause trouble and encourages Amy to steal paints from the gift shop. When he hears Kim suggest to Amy that she shouldn't let Finn lead her astray he threatens to break up with her. Amy is so desperate to keep Finn happy that she agrees to prove her love for him. While Finn creates a distraction, Amy paints a heart-shaped representation of her and Finn over a valuable painting of lovers.

Tensions between Chris and Kim escalate when Chris's girlfriend, Anna, turns up at the gallery. Kim is jealous and suffers from what she thinks are Braxton Hicks contractions, only to collapse in pain. Chris gets her to the hospital where she has to undergo an emergency Caesarean section.

Back at school, Philip's attempt to inspire Ros with a list of pros and cons about her backfires when Michaela finds it. She is insulted that Philip has extolled Ros's virtues by comparing her to the other girls in her year. She spreads posters around the school labelling Philip a sexist pig, and a huge gender argument soon takes hold. Rachel tries to turn this into a debate between the sixth form boys and girls, hoping to make them realise that the sexes need to work together.

Meanwhile, Steph realises that her relationship with Ollie is not so perfect. When confronted, Ollie digs a hole for himself, saying he's lucky to be with anyone at his age, leaving Steph feeling like a consolation prize. Ruby's crush on Adam develops when he offers to help her move into her new flat.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 9 June
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD

  Spoiler:     Kim's (Angela Griffin) day takes a dramatic turnKim's and Chris's professional and personal relationship comes under strain when they take Year 10 on a trip to an art gallery, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues.

Finn immediately starts to cause trouble and encourages Amy to steal paints from the gift shop. When he hears Kim suggest to Amy that she shouldn't let Finn lead her astray he threatens to break up with her. Amy is so desperate to keep Finn happy that she agrees to prove her love for him. While Finn creates a distraction, Amy paints a heart-shaped representation of her and Finn over a valuable painting of lovers.

Tensions between Chris and Kim escalate when Chris's girlfriend, Anna, turns up at the gallery. Kim is jealous and suffers from what she thinks are Braxton Hicks contractions, only to collapse in pain. Chris gets her to the hospital where she has to undergo an emergency Caesarean section.

Back at school, Philip's attempt to inspire Ros with a list of pros and cons about her backfires when Michaela finds it. She is insulted that Philip has extolled Ros's virtues by comparing her to the other girls in her year. She spreads posters around the school labelling Philip a sexist pig, and a huge gender argument soon takes hold. Rachel tries to turn this into a debate between the sixth form boys and girls, hoping to make them realise that the sexes need to work together.

Meanwhile, Steph realises that her relationship with Ollie is not so perfect. When confronted, Ollie digs a hole for himself, saying he's lucky to be with anyone at his age, leaving Steph feeling like a consolation prize. Ruby's crush on Adam develops when he offers to help her move into her new flat.

----------


## Katy

Were a week behind hnow i think arent we because of the Holby City week off and the Prime Minister thing which is why things are all a little muddled in the magazines and stuff. 

I did feel sorry for Ruby and now i just find her extremely annoyiong! where on earth has the Rachel and Adam thing come from, its a bit random isnt it.

----------


## moonstorm

I think the Adam thing is leading in to her departure?

----------


## Katy

ah yeah, good thinking! i hadnt thought of that.

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday 23 June
8.00-9.00pm BBC ONE and BBC HD

  Spoiler:    
Ruby's (Elizabeth Berrington) day gets off to a bad start

Ruby's day gets off to a bad start when husband John announces he wants a divorce, as the drama set in a Rochdale comprehensive school continues. At work things aren't much better for Ruby as Rachel adds to her workload by putting her in charge of organising the school prom.

When Adam and Rachel announce their engagement, Ruby is devastated, still believing there is something between herself and Adam. Oblivious to her feelings, Adam gives Ruby a sneak peak at the wedding cake he's made for Rachel. Once left alone Ruby lets her emotions get the better of her and trashes the cake.

A distraught and lonely Ruby then turns to her pills for solace, only to discover she's run out. Buckling under the stress, she locks herself in her office. The fallout is huge with Rachel finally uncovering the truth about Ruby's drug addiction.

As a consequence of their behaviour in the art gallery, Finn and Amy are being kept apart. Frustrated by the situation Amy plays up in class and finds herself on the receiving end of Ruby's meltdown. Feeling she's reached the end of the line with Amy's behaviour, Rachel threatens the pupil with a move to a different school.

Meanwhile, Sam and Bolton continue to pretend they don't fancy each other and end up asking different people to the prom. And Steph gets herself in hot water with Rachel when she decides to make a teachers' calendar to raise cash for the prom but "forgets" to mention that the pictures will be in the nude!

----------


## Abbie

was it on today?  :Sad:  did i miss it?

----------


## Katy

i dont think so, inspector lynley was on as was a repeat of out numbered on the beeb tonight from what i remember. Im pretty sure they said the final two episodes are going to be shown back to back next week or week after, that was from waterloo road tv a while ago so it may have changed.

----------


## Abbie

Was it on last week?

----------


## Katy

erm the last one i saw i was at uni and i came back from uni not last week but week before so no i dont think it was.

----------


## Abbie

I really need to catch up

----------


## Perdita

Wednesday, 14 July 2010 

Ruby (Elizabeth Berrington) has a bad start to the day


  Spoiler:     Ruby's day gets off to a bad start when husband John announces he wants a divorce, in the penultimate episode of the drama set in a Rochdale school.

Over at school, things aren't much better as Rachel adds to Ruby's workload by putting her in charge of organising the school prom.

When Adam and Rachel later announce their engagement, Ruby is devastated – still believing there is something between her and Adam. Oblivious to her feelings, Adam gives Ruby a sneak peak at the wedding cake he's made for Rachel. Once left alone, Ruby lets her emotions get the better of her and trashes the cake.

Feeling distraught and lonely she turns to her pills for solace, only to discover she's run out, and, buckling under the stress, locks herself in her office. The resulting fallout is huge, with Rachel finally uncovering the truth about Ruby's drug addiction.

*This episode airs 14 July 2010*

As a consequence of their behaviour in the art gallery, meanwhile, Finn and Amy are being kept apart. Frustrated by the situation, Amy plays up in class and finds herself on the receiving end of Ruby's meltdown. Feeling she's reached the end of the line with Amy's behaviour, Rachel threatens Amy with a move to a different school.

Elsewhere, Sam and Bolton continue to pretend they don't fancy each other and end up asking different people to the prom, while Steph lands herself in hot water with Rachel when she decides to make a teachers' calendar to raise cash for the prom but conveniently "forgets" to mention that it's a naked calendar.

----------


## Chris_2k11

this series has been brilliant, best show on tv at the minute.

----------

Katy (24-06-2010)

----------


## Abbie

Im going to miss watching it with all my uni friends though, I loved awatching it with them

----------


## moonstorm

Is this coming to an end soon?

----------


## Katy

theres two more left i tink in series 5, but i dont htink its long before 6 will be on our screens as that has been filmed already i think. 
your right Chris this series has been brilliant, the first part and the second.

----------

moonstorm (25-06-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Thanks Katy, love this too much for it to be off screen for too long.

----------


## Abbie

anyone know when its back on?

----------


## JustJodi

*Dunno if this helps      http://www.tv.com/waterloo-road/show/61749/episode.html* 

or this one ?????

http://www.waterlooroadtv.co.uk/eps/index.php

----------


## Perdita

There is an episode on Wednesday, 14 July 2010


Finn proposes a suicide pact
Airs on Thursday, July 15 2010 20:00 BST on BBC One

  Spoiler:    
Finn and Amy's relationship takes a terrifying turn and Rachel must decide where her future lies, in the dramatic conclusion of the drama set in a Rochdale school.

When Finn's parents tell him they're moving to LA, his relationship with Amy looks doomed. Amy is later stunned when he proposes they make a suicide pact, rather than live without each other. A nervous Amy, who has become so dependent on him, agrees and they head off to an isolated beach.

Back at school, Chris and Kim become increasingly worried about the couple's behaviour and, when they discover Finn and Amy's phones and other belongings in the school dumpsters, a frantic Chris rushes off to try and find them.

Meanwhile, it's the day of Rachel and Adam's wedding. Adam, however, is put out when he discovers Rachel didn't book the hotel for their wedding night and becomes increasingly impatient as it seems her attention is permanently on school matters, rather than on what is supposed to be their big day.

Adam has finally had enough when it looks as if Rachel might prioritise Finn and Amy over their actual wedding ceremony – leaving Rachel wondering if she will be left standing at the altar.

Elsewhere, the school prom faces disaster when the hotel booked for the event is flooded with sewage. Undeterred, Steph organises to move it to the school hall and it becomes a race against time to get everything ready.

When Ruby calls Ollie in for help, Steph is immediately put out but has to admit they need his assistance and contacts. Elsewhere, Bolton gets increasingly jealous about Paul taking Sambuca to the prom and finally admits to his mate just how much he likes her.

----------

JustJodi (06-07-2010)

----------


## Abbie

Ok thanks so Ive just checked and I havent missed an episode  :Smile: 

OMG though it hasnt been on in weeks!!!

----------


## JustJodi

*so there will be two episodes on wed and thurs ??????????????????????/*

----------


## Abbie

I hope so, its been too long!!!!

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Jodi, one on Wednesday and one on Thursday, good news  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

gppd about time to! i have missed it! cant wait to see how it ends, hopefully its not off air for too long in between series

----------


## moonstorm

I think having this break has spoiled it a bit, kinda lost momentum but still looking forward to watching it again.

----------


## Abbie

^ yeah I agree, I mean I'll still watch it, but the break has spoiled it for me

----------


## Perdita

Eva Pope has revealed details of her forthcoming exit from BBC drama Waterloo Road.

The actress told What's On TV that she is pleased with the storyline that sees her character Rachel Mason leave the show.

“I didn’t have much of a say in it, but I do think she deserved a nice, fun exit considering the amount of trauma she’s been through over the years,” she said.

In the forthcoming series, Mason will quit her position as headteacher at Waterloo Road Comprehensive and marry chef Adam Fleet (Steven Waddington).

“It’s been scary for Rachel and it took a strong person to make her even consider getting married.

“[She's] an extremely strong woman and it takes a lot for someone to be able to be her equal. It takes someone of equal strength to get inside her life because she doesn’t like to let anyone get too close. Adam sees that and opens up her vulnerability."

Pope admitted that she will miss playing the role.

“I loved the character and she has had so much support from fans of the show that I feel like I might have let them down by going. But it’s always good to move on. I’ve never stayed on anything as long as this - three years for me is unheard of.”

Amanda Burton will replace Pope on the show, playing new headteacher Karen Fisher.

The new series of Waterloo Road will air on BBC One later in the year.

----------

Chris_2k11 (12-07-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm gonna miss Rachel  :Sad:  Still, Amanda Burton should be a good replacement.

Back on Wednesday and Thursday btw! at last!

----------


## alan45

Eva Pope has reportedly confessed that she grew "frustrated" over her Waterloo Road character during her final months with the show.

The actress's alter ego Rachel Mason will make her final appearance in the BBC drama when the current series concludes tomorrow night.

Speaking to We Love Telly about her decision to quit the programme, Pope explained: "My three-year contract was up and it felt like the potential Rachel had as a character was not being utilised. She was becoming this slightly two-dimensional being who wasn't allowed any faults or feelings.

"I thought there was a lot more to her that wasn't being seen and eventually it was really frustrating to play. The role wasn't a challenge anymore."

Asked whether she misses the part, Pope replied: "It's the people you miss. I had the best time ever with the cast and crew and I will miss them. We had a big party when I left - we felt the effects for some time afterwards!"

Karen Fisher - a new character played by Amanda Burton - will take over Rachel's position as Waterloo Road's headteacher in the next series.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I have to agree with Eva. Rachel's character was really good in Series 3, but then I think she went downhill. 

 However, the first ten episodes of Series 5 were the best for some time, but the remaining ten episodes have disappointed me. They should have kept Max as a villain and Helen as the delusional teacher for a lot longer.

----------


## megan999

I will miss Rachel too. But Amanda Burton is a good replacement IMO.

So what's going to happen to Finn and Amy? I guess they spilt up. Will Finn still move to LA with his parents?

----------


## bethjohnson

Wow I knew I recognised her, but she wasnt geordie in this!!! This was the episodes I first got into Waterloo Road! Hey I googled the actress and found this site for her www.hollymatthews.net apparently she is going to be in a film soon...wow!

----------


## lizann

Waterloo Road is returning and will be set and made in Manchester

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/wat...mas-returning/


Almost seven years after it last aired, Waterloo Road is set to return to BBC One later this year ? and the series will welcome back some familiar faces to the school.

Following the announcement of Waterloo Road's return, the popular drama has confirmed that Angela Griffin, Adam Thomas and Katie Griffiths will all be reprising their roles for the upcoming episodes.

Angela Griffin's Kim Campbell will be back in the staff room as the new Headteacher, while Adam Thomas and Katie Griffiths' Donte and Chlo Charles are also set to star.

As they prepare for filming to kick off next month, the returning cast have shared their excitement at stepping back into the corridors of high school.

"I feel really honoured to be joining the new series of Waterloo Road," Angela Griffin said, promising "amazing storylines" ahead.

"It is exciting to be stepping back into Kim's shoes and I can't wait to explore her life, character and how she has evolved since we last met her.... I'm looking forward to welcoming viewers back to Waterloo Road."

Ready to begin a new chapter for Donte, Adam Thomas shared his excitement at going "back to where it all started".

"Waterloo Road was a huge part of my life and career so to go back 15 years later is a dream come true," the former Emmerdale star said. "I can't wait to see some old faces and some new. I know this series is going to be the best one yet."

Unsurprisingly, Adam's on-screen wife Katie Griffiths is just as excited. "Chlo was my first professional acting role, and I feel so lucky to be part of the show again," she said. "I can't wait to see what stories unfold!"

Waterloo Road will return to BBC One and BBC iPlayer later this year.

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/wat...ast-additions/


The Waterloo Road revival has announced a host of new cast additions, with former Coronation Street star Kym Marsh among the names signing on.

The show was confirmed to be returning last year after being axed back in 2016, and will be bringing back some familiar faces to boot.

It's now been revealed that some fresh stars will be coming on board too as a new batch of staff, including Kym, who will play Nicky Walters ? a school canteen worker who is also a mother of two pupils.

Fellow Corrie stars Sonia Ibrahim and Rachel Leskovac have also been cast as Jamilah Omar, the school's social worker and Coral Walker, the head of English.

EastEnders star Jo Coffey will play Wendy Whitwell, headteacher Kim Campbell's PA, while Vincent Jerome (Wonder Woman 1984) and James Baxter (Still Open All Hours) have been cast as deputy heads Lindon King and Joe Casey, respectively.

Also on board is Shauna Shim (The Worst Witch) as music teacher Valerie Chambers, Neil Fitzmaurice (Peep Show) as history teacher Neil Guthrie, and Katherine Pearce (Rules of the Game) as early career teacher Amy Spratt.

Speaking on joining, Kym said: "I'm thrilled to be joining the fabulous cast of Waterloo Road, it's such a joy to get the opportunity to film in Manchester again and I can't wait to get going!"

It comes after it was confirmed that Angela Griffin, Adam Thomas and Katie Griffiths will all be returning to Waterloo Road as headteacher Kim, Donte and Chlo Charles.

Executive producer Cameron Roach said: "We're incredibly excited to announce our new cast, and we believe that alongside the return of Kim Campbell we're creating some new iconic characters for the next generation of Waterloo Road. We look forward to the audience joining them in the staff room."

Waterloo Road will return to BBC One and BBC iPlayer later this year.

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/a42...te-first-look/


Last year, it was announced that the BBC was bringing back Waterloo Road. It has now been confirmed the school drama will premiere on BBC One and iPlayer in January.

New pictures have also been released showing the cast in action ? and it appears we're in for a lively time.

As the school year begins, a peaceful protest turns into a riot, and "the events of the day will have huge ramifications for everyone involved".

In the images, we see students holding placards and headteacher Kim Campbell (played by Waterloo Road alumni Angela Griffin) with a megaphone.

A statement from the show reveals: "Across the term, Waterloo Road?s teachers and parents are going to have to learn on their feet as they try to navigate the ever changing social landscape - from teen homelessness to the cost of living, being LGBTQ+, racism, sexism, mental health and everything else facing young teens today.

"Amongst the chaos, the students, faculty and parents still make time for friendships, fun, and a few romances. The pupils have a lot to contend with this term, but they will learn to lean on one another to survive the year and try to stay out of detention as much as possible.

"Riots, scandals, fractured families and challenging kids ? for Headteacher Kim Campbell and her team, fire-fighting is a way of life. Who said education was easy?"

Former cast members Adam Thomas and Katie Griffiths, who played Donte and Chlo Charles, are also returning to the series alongside their daughter Izzy, who'll be played by Adam's niece Scarlett Thomas, and son Tommy, played by his real-life son Teddy.

New cast members include Coronation Street's Kym Marsh (who'll play canteen worker Nicky Walters), Rachel Leskovac (Coral Walker) and Sonia Ibrahim (Jamilah Omar), Emmerdale's James Baxter (Joe Casey) and EastEnders star Jo Coffey (Wendy Whitwell).

The drama first aired in 2006 and followed a troubled comprehensive school set in Rochdale. We look forward to seeing what the reboot brings.

----------

